# Διατροφή και Συμπληρώματα > Αξιολόγηση Συμπληρωμάτων > Πρωτεΐνες >  MyoFusion (Gaspari Nutrition)

## -BATISTA-

Εχει δοκιμασει καποιος την συγγεκριμενη?Αποτελεσματα? :01. Unsure: 
Γιατι εχω ακουσει πολυ καλα λογια για τα προιοντα της Gaspari Nutrition...

----------


## Exci

1ον: Πρωτεινη ειναι, τι διαφορα περιμενεις να εχει απο τις υπολοιπες?
2ον: 70/100 πρωτεινη εχει, μαλλον υπαρχουν και καλυτερες.

----------


## kyriakos23

ο ανθρωπος μπορει να θελει να μαθει για γευση,διαλυτοτητα κ.τ.λ...

----------


## isis

> 1ον: Πρωτεινη ειναι, τι διαφορα περιμενεις να εχει απο τις υπολοιπες?
> 2ον: 70/100 πρωτεινη εχει, μαλλον υπαρχουν και καλυτερες.


δεν είναι έτσι , η πρωτεΐνη πρέπει να έχει και τα λοιπά στοιχεία , ούτως ώστε να δημιουργούνται οι κατάλληλες προϋποθέσεις για την απορρόφηση των αμινοξέων και τη μέγιστη αποτελεσματικότητά τους και αυτή , όπως φαίνεται τις έχει. Γενικά η gaspari φαίνεται ότι έχει πολύ καλούς χημικούς.

*Χτύπα τη μεγάλε!*

----------


## kyriakos23

απο γευση τι λεει?ειναι σαν την golden? της on?

----------


## Exci

> δεν είναι έτσι , η πρωτεΐνη πρέπει να έχει και τα λοιπά στοιχεία , ούτως ώστε να δημιουργούνται οι κατάλληλες προϋποθέσεις για την απορρόφηση των αμινοξέων και τη μέγιστη αποτελεσματικότητά τους και αυτή , όπως φαίνεται τις έχει. Γενικά η gaspari φαίνεται ότι έχει πολύ καλούς χημικούς.
> 
> *Χτύπα τη μεγάλε!*


Για τις βιταμινες λες?

----------


## ktsam

Την έχω δοκιμάσει και δε θα την αλλάξω. Η σοκολάτα της για εμένα είναι πολύ καλύτερη της ON. Πολύ καλή για MRP.

----------


## flexakis

Καλη διαλυτοτητα,η γευση σοκολατα δεν παιζεται!
Ειναι πρωτεινη τριων πηγων δλδ αργης αποροφησεως,κυριος για πριν το υπνο για να τροφοδοτει τον οργανισμο με αμινοξεα κατα τον βραδυνο υπνο.
Εγω την παινω καθ'όλη την διαρκεια τις ημερερας.
Οσο για τον αν κανει δουλεια αυτο δυσκολο να το καταλαβει κανεις γιατι τα αποτελεσματα απο τα συμπληρωματα ειναι μακροπροθεσμα.

----------


## fotis hks

λοιπόν εγω 3εκίνησα να παίρνω τη συγκεκρημένη πρωτείνη εδω και μια βδομάδα....με βανίλια ειναι φανταστικη με γάλα....αλλα έχω μια απορία....μπορεί να προκαλέσουν αυπνίες γενικά οι whey protein??? γιατι οποτε την πέρνω το βραδυ δεν κοιμάμαι ευκολα....!!! :05. Biceps:

----------


## Levrone

> λοιπόν εγω 3εκίνησα να παίρνω τη συγκεκρημένη πρωτείνη εδω και μια βδομάδα....με βανίλια ειναι φανταστικη με γάλα....αλλα έχω μια απορία....μπορεί να προκαλέσουν αυπνίες γενικά οι whey protein??? γιατι οποτε την πέρνω το βραδυ δεν κοιμάμαι ευκολα....!!!


oχι δεν υπαρχει αυτο που λες φιλε μου! ιδεα σου ειναι!

θα σου λεγα πριν τον υπνο να την πιεις με νερο, αλλα οχι πως αν την πιεις με γαλα θα σου κανει αυπνια. καμια σχεση.

εννοω με νερο γιατι το γαλα βραδιατικα βαραινει..γι αυτο το ειπα.

----------


## Littlejohn

Μου έστειλαν δειγματάκια και δοκίμασα προχτές. Η σοκολάτα είναι απίστευτη σε γεύση, καλύτερη από ON (αν και λιγότερο καθαρή). Η διαλυτότητα είναι πολύ καλή...
Όταν μου τελειώσει η on θα την πάρω και εγώ.

----------


## Antonis Giannoulis

παιδια ποσο την  αγορασατε? την πηρα κι εγω και μου φανηκε λιγο τσουχτερη...

----------


## eas2000

Εξαρτάται από που την πήρες!

----------


## -beba-

Την βρίσκω τέλεια την Myofusion-Gaspari Nutrition. Βανίλια πήρα γιατί η σοκολάτα γενικά δεν μου αρέσει. ΚΑΤΑΠΛΗΚΤΙΚΗ.

----------


## fotis hks

> oχι δεν υπαρχει αυτο που λες φιλε μου! ιδεα σου ειναι!
> 
> θα σου λεγα πριν τον υπνο να την πιεις με νερο, αλλα οχι πως αν την πιεις με γαλα θα σου κανει αυπνια. καμια σχεση.
> 
> εννοω με νερο γιατι το γαλα βραδιατικα βαραινει..γι αυτο το ειπα.


αααα οκ!!! σε ευχαριστώ για τη πληροφορία και είχαν αρχησει να μου μπαίνουν ιδέες!!! :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## AVSS

Σημερα πηρα την Myfusion "milk chocolate" και εχει πολυ ωραια γευση.Μου εδωσαν μαζι ενα φακελακι " Double chocolate" να την δοκιμασω και ενω περιμενα να ειναι πιο νοστιμη αυτη εχει μια γευση σαν τραγιλα.
Η διαφορα μεταξυ των δυο σοκολατων ειναι αισθητη

----------


## fotis hks

παιδιά δε λέω καλη η Myοfusion την δομιμασα σε γευση βανιλια και ηταν φοβερή... δεν είδα ομως τα αποτελέσματα που ειχα δει απο την ON ισως οπως μου ειπε και ενας γνωστης φιλος η συγκεκριμένη πρωτεινη λειτουργει ως μια καλη πηγη πρωτεινης...απο κει και περα πρεπει να τη συνδιασεις με καποια αλλα προιοντα τησ Gaspari οπως ειναι το size on η με αλλα οπως αμινο3εα....κτλ...σε γευση η βανιλια παντως ηταν απεχτη...... :01. Wink:

----------


## primordial

Καλημέρα... 

από τον Σεπτέμβριο μέχρι και τώρα έχω ήδη χρησιμοποιήσει 3 tabs των 2.2kg. Η χρήση που κάνω έχει ως εξής: 1 scoop το πρωί πριν από τα δημητριακά, 1 scoop 1  με μιαμιση ώρα πριν την προπόνηση και ένα τ'εταρτο πρίν αμινοξέα με γόυταμίνη , 1 ή 2 scoop μετά την προπόνηση πάλι με αμινοξέα & γλουταμίνη, και μερικές φορές το βράδυ 1 scoop με γιαούρτι και μέλι. Σαν γεύση είναι καταπληκτική, χρησιμοποιώ την double chocolate. Πολύ καλή διαλυτότητα στο νερό (δεν χρησιμοποιώ γάλα) και σε συνδυασμό με την διατροφ'ή και την προπόνηση θεωρώ ότι μου έχει ΄δωσει το κάτι παραπάνω  :05. Weights:  :05. Weights: . Θα συμφωνήσω με όσους είπαν ότι δεν είναι και η καθαρότερη, αλλά με ένα ποσοστό 70% (τουλάχιστον έτσι ισχυρίζονται) είναι πολύ καλό, εξαρτάται φυσικά και το σκοπό που θέλεις να εξυπηρετήσει. Παρόλ' αυτά, πραγματικά πιστεύω ότι τα αποτελέσματα δεν μπορούν να είναι απόλυτα για όλους...!! Άποψή μου... δοκίμασέ την, είναι ένα αρκετά αξιόλογο προϊόν, και σίγουρα καλύτερο από κάτι άλλες μούφες που έχω δοκιμάσει... :02. Shock:  :02. Shock: !!!

Φιλικά πάντα....  :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:

----------


## Muscleboss

Είναι πολύ καή πρωτείνη. Σύντομα θα μάθετε απο το φόρουμ και ένα κατάστημα στην ελλάδα που έχει σπάσει την τιμή της για τα ελληνικά δεδομένα. Υπομονή κανα μήνα.

ΜΒ

----------


## Polyneikos

Το περιμένουμε Πανο,με ανυπομονησία !! :03. Thumb up:

----------


## manos_

Ειναι οντως πολυ καλη εγω  την αλλαξα για λιγο και ξαναγυρισα.

----------


## MuscleBuildingMachine

Φίλε MUSCLEBOSS νομίζω πως ξέρω σε ποιο κατάστημα αναφέρεσαι :01. Smile:

----------


## eas2000

Πήρα βανιλια και την έβαλα σε γαλα με βρώμη.
Μπορώ να πω οτι πιο νοστιμο έχω φάει στη ζωή μου ακόμα και σε συγκριση με γλυκά ή οτιδήποτε άλλο. Απιστευτο.

----------


## Machiavelli

Εντάξει η γεύση, αλλά για μετά την προπόνηση δεν κάνει ε;

----------


## -beba-

> Εντάξει η γεύση, αλλά για μετά την προπόνηση δεν κάνει ε;


Γιατί να μην κάνει μετά την προπόνηση? Απλά μετά την προπόνηση την πίνεις με νερό και κάποιον απλό υδατάνθρακα.

----------


## AVSS

> Είναι πολύ καή πρωτείνη. Σύντομα θα μάθετε απο το φόρουμ και ένα κατάστημα στην ελλάδα που έχει σπάσει την τιμή της για τα ελληνικά δεδομένα. Υπομονή κανα μήνα.
> 
> ΜΒ


τι νεα για αυτο? :01. Smile:  μου τελειωσε και πρεπει να αγορασω

----------


## Machiavelli

Πολλές έχει μέσα και δε το κόβω να καλύπτονται οι ανάγκες που έχεις εκείνη την ώρα. Εκτός αν χτυπάς 2,5αρια scoop και δεν τρως σε 1 ώρα.

----------


## -beba-

> Πολλές έχει μέσα και δε το κόβω να καλύπτονται οι ανάγκες που έχεις εκείνη την ώρα. Εκτός αν χτυπάς 2,5αρια scoop και δεν τρως σε 1 ώρα.


Δεν κατάλαβα τι εννοείς.

----------


## Machiavelli

Πολλά ήδη πρωτεΐνης, πολλά λίπη, δε το κόβω να απορροφάται γρήγορα, που ειδικά εκείνη την ώρα είναι σημαντικό, εκτός αν απορροφόνται οι whey concetrate και τα λοιπά άμεσα και οι υπόλοιπες πιο αργά, έτσι με μια μεγάλη ποσότητα σκόνης (ας πούμε 2,5 σκουπ) καλύπτεις τις ανάγκες σε whey και τις ανάγκες πρωτεΐνης μια ώρα μετά και τρως μόνο υδατάνθρακα και μετά ξανά από 3 ώρες.

----------


## -beba-

> Πολλά ήδη πρωτεΐνης, πολλά λίπη, δε το κόβω να απορροφάται γρήγορα, που ειδικά εκείνη την ώρα είναι σημαντικό, εκτός αν απορροφόνται οι whey concetrate και τα λοιπά άμεσα και οι υπόλοιπες πιο αργά, έτσι με μια μεγάλη ποσότητα σκόνης (ας πούμε 2,5 σκουπ) καλύπτεις τις ανάγκες σε whey και τις ανάγκες πρωτεΐνης μια ώρα μετά και τρως μόνο υδατάνθρακα και μετά ξανά από 3 ώρες.


Οι πιο πολλές πρωτείνες που έχω δεί είναι μείγμα πρωτεινών. 
Οπότε στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση της myofusion που το μεγαλύτερο μείγμα της είναι concetrate σαφώς και απορροφάται γρήγορα. Η πρωτείνη του αυγού θα αργήσει να απορροφηθεί, αλλά η πρωτείνη του αυγού νομίζω πρέπει να είναι ένα πολύ μικρό ποσοστό.
Τα λιπαρά που έχει  (3 γραμμάρια ανά σκουπ) δεν νομίζω ότι είναι πρόβλημα.
Εγώ (είμαι 56 κιλά) βάζω μετά την προπόνηση 1,5 σκουπ. Μετά από μία ώρα περίπου τρώω. Τρώω βέβαια και πρωτείνη και υδατάνθρακα.

Οι isolate πρωτείνες αποροφούνται πιο γρήγορα αλλά εγώ δεν τις προτιμώ λόγω γευσης. Οι concetrate απορροφούνται γρήγορα αλλά όχι όπως οι solate. Οι concetrate όμως έχουν απίθανες γευσεις. Εγώ αυτό διαπίστωσα.

----------


## foko

Παιρνω την Μyofucion εδω κ 15 μερες , πολλυ καλη σε διαλυτοτητα κ γευση , βανιλια.
Με αναλογια που με καλυπτει την θεωρω καλυτερη απο Whey Gold kai Pro complex που  ειναι αυτες που επερνα πριν , γιατι εχει καλυτερη αναλογια στην τιμη της

----------


## Kaskani Konstantina

Είναι καταπληκτική δεν την αλλάζω με καμία!!! αυτή την πρωτείνη προτείνω κ στο τόπικ μου στα κορίτσια!!

----------


## Machiavelli

Αν και έχω ενδοιασμούς, θα την τεστάρω. Ποια σοκολάτα από τις δύο που έχει;

----------


## primordial

Νομίζω ότι έχει μόνο μια... Double Rich Chocolate.... αν είναι πάρε την μικρή συκευασία, έτσι ώστε και να το μετανοιώσεις να μην σου έχει κοστίσει πολύ...... :03. Thumb up:

----------


## AVSS

δυο ειδη σοκολατας εχει,την απλη που ειναι πολυ ωραια και την double που εχει μια μυρωδια σαν τραγιλα,δεν μου αρεσε καθολου

----------


## -beba-

> Αν και έχω ενδοιασμούς, θα την τεστάρω. Ποια σοκολάτα από τις δύο που έχει;


Νομίζω υπάρχουν και δείγματα-φακελάκια της myofusion. Ρώτα στο κατάστημα που αγοράζεις συμπληρώματα και μπορεί να έχουν να σου δώσουν για να δείς ποια γευση προτιμάς.

----------


## gj

Mε μπριζοσατε και την πηρα και γω...
Πηρα την γευση milk chocolate και ενταξει ... ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΠΛΑ ΟΤΙ ΠΙΟ ΝΟΣΤΙΜΟ ΕΧΩ ΠΙΕΙ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΣΗΜΕΡΑ.

----------


## Orc

Πέμπτη έρχεται και η δικιά μου και θα γράψω γευστικές εντυπώσεις. :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Machiavelli

Εγώ μετά από απόψεις που είδα σε διάφορα φόρουμ πήρα βανίλια. Ωραία γεύση, αλλά λίγο... αποστειρωμένη να το πω; 
Διαλυτότητα άριστη, τη χρησιμοποιώ μετά από ομελέτα ας πούμε που δεν καλύπτεται η πρωτεΐνη, πίνω και λίγο myofusion για "γλυκό" (καλύπτοντας και τις ανάγκες μου) και βάζοντας τη σε μια κούπα με λίγο ανακάτεμα με το κουτάλι έχει διαλυθεί.

----------


## gj

Moλις τωρα την εβαλα στο πρωινο μου και το αποτελεσμα ειναι απιστευτο. Ο συνδιασμος αυτης μαζι με μπανανα κανουν ενα αποτελεσμα απιστευτο.Ασε που το μιγμα γινετε πολυ πυκνο και πραγματικα ΕΣΚΑΣΑ .... 50γρ βρωμη +μπανανα+1.5 σκουπ myofusion+γαλα =  :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:  :01. Razz: 
Εντομεταξυ δεν εχει σκουπ μεσα ρε παιδια.  Λετε να ειναι τπτ στον πατο και να μην το δα ?

----------


## Machiavelli

Εγώ το βρήκα μετά από 5 μέρες.

----------


## Littlejohn

Εγώ έχω καταναλώσει παραπάνω από την μισή και ακόμη δεν το έχω βρει... :01. Unsure:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## gj

Θα κανω μια καλη ανασκαφη τοτε σημερα  :01. Razz:

----------


## Polyneikos

Παιδια ξεφυγατε από το θεμα όμως και εδω και τόσα ποστς συζητατε για κατι που εχετε ξεκινησει από π.μ.,εν τελει δεν ενδιαφερει όλους τους υπολοιπους.Το τοπικ θα καθαριστει,τα ποστς αυτα θα μεταφερθουν..

----------


## gspyropo

ποια ι γνωμη σας για την συγκεκριμενη προτεινη την εχει χρησιμοποιησει καποιος??

***** Mεταφερθηκε το τόπικ σε ήδη υπαρχον  για την εν λόγω πρωτεϊνη,παρακαλείσθε να χρησιμοποιείτε την αναζήτηση πρίν ανοίγετε καινοργια τόπικς,Mods Team.*****

----------


## jmone

http://forum.bodybuilding.gr/showthr...ight=myofusion

----------


## -beba-

> ποια ι γνωμη σας για την συγκεκριμενη προτεινη την εχει χρησιμοποιησει καποιος?


Καταπληκτική γευση. Στη συνιστώ ανεπιφύλακτα.

----------


## eas2000

> Είναι πολύ καή πρωτείνη. Σύντομα θα μάθετε απο το φόρουμ και ένα κατάστημα στην ελλάδα που έχει σπάσει την τιμή της για τα ελληνικά δεδομένα. Υπομονή κανα μήνα.
> 
> ΜΒ


κανα νεο;

----------


## Jud0ka

> Εχει δοκιμασει καποιος την συγγεκριμενη?Αποτελεσματα?
> Γιατι εχω ακουσει πολυ καλα λογια για τα προιοντα της Gaspari Nutrition...


σημερα την αγορασα και πηρα φραουλα...δοκιμασα με νερο...δεν λεει..με γαλα ομως ειναι σαν milkseik^^

----------


## -beba-

Μετά την προπόνηση βάλε γάλα 0% λιπαρά.

----------


## KATERINI 144

> Mε μπριζοσατε και την πηρα και γω...
> Πηρα την γευση milk chocolate και ενταξει ... ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΠΛΑ ΟΤΙ ΠΙΟ ΝΟΣΤΙΜΟ ΕΧΩ ΠΙΕΙ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΣΗΜΕΡΑ.


+1 εχει πολυ καλη γευση, εχθες τη δοκίμασα.

----------


## stavrozgr

οντως παιδιά... την πήρα κι εγω και σκίζει στην γευση... αλλα πειραζει που είμαι
καχύποπτος ? πολυ γλυκια μου ερχετε...

ειναι πολυ νοστιμη και πολυ γλυκια.. σαν να τρως σοκολάτα ενα πραμα  :01. Mr. Green: 
και αυτο με πονηρεύει λιγο...

----------


## -beba-

Είναι μαμάτη.
Εγώ προτειμώ την βανίλια για γενικά δεν μου αρέσει η σοκολάτα.
Το πρωί βάζω σε ένα μπολ χλιαρό νερό, κουάκερ και ένα σκουπ myofusion....γίνεται σαν κρέμα....σαν ριζόγαλο...............ΤΕΛΕΙΟ ΤΕΛΕΙΟ ΤΕΛΕΙΟ

----------


## stamthedrum

Myofusion Vanilla + γάλα 0% = Απλά θεϊκό! Πολύ καλή πρωτεΐνη κι ας είναι 70άρα.

----------


## sctp

Διαβασα προσφατα σε ξενο forum αναλυση της Myofusion και προεκυψε οτι περιεχει σε πολυ μεγαλο ποσοστο απλη whey.. :02. Shock:

----------


## Georges

> Διαβασα προσφατα σε ξενο forum αναλυση της Myofusion και προεκυψε οτι περιεχει σε πολυ μεγαλο ποσοστο απλη whey..


Για δώσε link

----------


## sctp

> Για δώσε link


bb.com supplement section link δεν εχω

----------


## KATERINI 144

> bb.com supplement section link δεν εχω


δε μπορείς να το βρεις απο εκει που το διάβασες? αυτο που λες ειναι σοβαρο (αν ισχύει....) .

----------


## Bane

> Διαβασα προσφατα σε ξενο forum αναλυση της Myofusion και προεκυψε οτι περιεχει σε πολυ μεγαλο ποσοστο απλη whey..


http://forum.bodybuilding.com/showth...hp?t=121374451
Αυτό είναι παλιά νέα, δεν ξέρετε να διαβάζετε ετικέτες σύμφωνα με τις οδηγίες του FDA?

----------


## Adinamos

Εμενα η βανιλια μου φανηκε πολυ 'χημικη' γευση. Δε τη συνιστω.....

----------


## TEFAAtzis

> Εμενα η βανιλια μου φανηκε πολυ 'χημικη' γευση. Δε τη συνιστω.....


Θα συμφωνησω σχετικα με την γευση

----------


## Machiavelli

Βγάζει μια φαρμακίλα, αλλά είναι πολύ ωραία. Ειδικά όταν το συνηθίσεις και δε σε ενοχλεί πλέον, θα σου αρέσει περισσότερο.

----------


## fotis hks

αμα δοκημασετε πρωτα την "vanila ice cream" της ON θα αναθαιωρησετε για το αν ειναι καλη η οχι η βανιλια της gaspari προσωπικα για μενα ηταν τελεια! αχ να τα κι'αλλη  :01. Razz:

----------


## DENNISGR

Αργησα αλλα εδω ειμαι! 


> Εχει δοκιμασει καποιος την συγγεκριμενη?Αποτελεσματα?
> Γιατι εχω ακουσει πολυ καλα λογια για τα προιοντα της Gaspari  Nutrition...


Εχω κατι φιλαρακια στο γυμναστηριο και μου ειπαν οτι ειναι πολυ ευχαριστημενη απο το αποτελεσμα!!!

----------


## KATERINI 144

> Εχω κατι φιλαρακια στο γυμναστηριο και μου ειπαν οτι ειναι πολυ ευχαριστημενη απο το αποτελεσμα!!!


ποιο αποτελεσμα?

----------


## Bane

> ποιο αποτελεσμα?


The placebo effect.  :02. Joker:

----------


## Muscleboss

Παιδιά, ήρεμα, η Myofusion και η Gaspari Nutrtion φέρουν όλη την αξιοπιστία. Η διαφορά με άλλες πρωτεινες είναι ότι περιέχει μεγαλύτερο αριθμό πηγών για μεγαλύτερη διάρκεια παροχής αμινοξέων στους μύς. Την πρωτείνη την έχω δοκιμάσει, τη χρησιμοποιώ συχνά και τη συστήνω ανεπιφύλακτα.

Ημαρτον δηλαδή, αν η Gaspari είναι αναξιόπιστη τι να πούνε και άλλες...

ΜΒ

----------


## -beba-

Ευχαριστούμε boss.
 Είχα αρχίσει να αμφιβάλω για την αγαπημένη μου (λόγω γεύσης) πρωτείνη. Μιαμ......μιαμ.............μιαμ................

----------


## gspyropo

1 ποτηρι γεματο παγακια, 3/4 του ποτηριου νερο, 1 scoup  myofusion milk chocolate ολα μαζι στο μπλεντερ και ετοιμο ενα απιστευτο milkshake....μακραν η ωραιοτερη γευση.....

----------


## -beba-

Eίναι πηγή έμπνευσης αυτή η πρωτείνη.

----------


## Bane

> Παιδιά, ήρεμα, η Myofusion και η Gaspari Nutrtion φέρουν όλη την αξιοπιστία. Η διαφορά με άλλες πρωτεινες είναι ότι περιέχει μεγαλύτερο αριθμό πηγών για μεγαλύτερη διάρκεια παροχής αμινοξέων στους μύς. Την πρωτείνη την έχω δοκιμάσει, τη χρησιμοποιώ συχνά και τη συστήνω ανεπιφύλακτα.
> 
> Ημαρτον δηλαδή, αν η Gaspari είναι αναξιόπιστη τι να πούνε και άλλες...
> 
> ΜΒ


Για μακράς διαρκείας παροχή αμινοξέων η καλύτερη με μεγααάλη διαφορά πηγή πρωτείνης είναι η micellar casein η οποία δυστηχώς κοστίζει 3 φορές περίπου όσο η απλή whey concentrate. Το άλλο που βοηθάει έιναι η προσθήκη λίπους.
Συμπαθητικό concentrate είναι η myofusion  με καλή τιμή και γεύση(αν και προτιμώ μακράν την whey της XF) αλλά για delayed release υπάρχουν πολύ καλύτερες(και ακριβώτερες).

----------


## TakisV

> Παιδιά, ήρεμα, η Myofusion και η Gaspari Nutrtion φέρουν όλη την αξιοπιστία. Η διαφορά με άλλες πρωτεινες είναι ότι περιέχει μεγαλύτερο αριθμό πηγών για μεγαλύτερη διάρκεια παροχής αμινοξέων στους μύς. Την πρωτείνη την έχω δοκιμάσει, τη χρησιμοποιώ συχνά και τη συστήνω ανεπιφύλακτα.
> 
> Ημαρτον δηλαδή, αν η Gaspari είναι αναξιόπιστη τι να πούνε και άλλες...
> 
> ΜΒ


  :03. Thumbs Up:  :03. Clapping:

----------


## sctp

Δεν τεθηκε θεμα αξιοπιστιας αλλα καποιοι που το εχουν ψαξει εχουν βγαλει τη φημη οτι σε πολυ μεγαλο ποσοστο ειναι απλη whey,και η περιγραφη της Myofusion δεν αναφερει συγκεκριμενα ποσοστα απο την καθε πηγη πρωτεινης,αρα η Gaspari ειναι καλυμενη οποια και αν ειναι η αληθεια. :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Bane

Επειδή από ότι φαίνεται δεν το γνωρίζετε θα σας πω ένα μυστικό  :01. Razz: 
Per FDA rules στα proprietary blends τα συστατικά πρέπει να αναγράφονται με σειρά από αυτό που είναι περισσότερο σε ποσότητα και τελευταίο αυτό που είναι σε μικρότερη ποσότητα.

----------


## gj

Παιδια σήμερα μου ρθε μια καλή εμπνευση καθώς ανοιξα το ψυγείο μου.
Ειχε έρθει μαμά και μου χε πάρει φραουλες.
Ριχνω μες στο multi μια 4αρα γεμάτες φράουλες ρίχνω γάλα και ριχνω και 1.5 σκουπ myofusion. Το αποτέλεσμα ήταν τρομερό... Σαν σοκολάτα kiss μου θύμηζε....  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Machiavelli

Τώρα μου θύμισες κρέπα με σοκολάτα και φράουλες... Σταμάτα να έχεις εμπνεύσεις, μας κάνεις κακό. Ευτυχώς που δεν ξέρω την σοκολάτα Kiss. Οι φράουλες τι εποχή βγαίνουν;

----------


## gj

> Τώρα μου θύμισες κρέπα με σοκολάτα και φράουλες... Σταμάτα να έχεις εμπνεύσεις, μας κάνεις κακό. Ευτυχώς που δεν ξέρω την σοκολάτα Kiss. Οι φράουλες τι εποχή βγαίνουν;


 :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:  :01. Smile: 
Λογικα τώρα έχουν βγει ... στο βασιλοπουλο που πήγα βρήκα.
Τώρα προσπαθώ να βρω έναν τρόπο να φτιάξω κρέμα. Ετσι να ναι πυχτή ξέρω γω ...
Που θα μου πάει θα το πετύχω  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## Machiavelli

> Πριν από λίγο (στα πλαίσια του γεύματος μετά της πρωινής αερόβιας), έβαλα myofusion σοκολάτα σε αλεσμένη βρώμη αναμειγμένη με καυτό γάλα, 15 λεπτά κατάψυξη και από πάνω μετά την ψύξη σταφίδες, αμύγδαλα και κανέλα. Δε θέλω να φάω τίποτα άλλο στη ζωή μου.


Κρέμα γίνεται και απλά δεν παίζεται. Ξέχασα να γράψω και την μπανάνα, αντί για μπανάνα βάλε φράουλα εσύ.

----------


## Adinamos

MyoFusion Vanilla + Milko = Παγωτό Μόκα replica!  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## veteran29

ακομα και με σκετο νερακι που δοκιμασα σημερα πρωτη φορα σοκολατα ειναι πολυ ευγευστη....ευτωχως εχω μπολικη

----------


## Kolorizos

ειναι πολυ καλη σε γευση και για 3 ειδων πρωτεινης σε καλη τιμη των **** ευρω το 2κιλα ..ειναι καλη επιλογη

----------


## giannis64

αυτή η βαριά γλυκιά γεύση της με ανησυχεί!!!!

----------


## primordial

> αυτή η βαριά γλυκιά γεύση της με ανησυχεί!!!!


+1

Πώς προκύπτει. Θα ήθελα πολύ να μάθω. 

*OffTopic>Το ίδιο ισχύει και για την Intra-Pro. Απίστευτα γλυκιά.<OffTopic*

Αν μπορεί ας μας δώσει κάποιος τα φώτα του.

----------


## AGGELOS.K

Είχα πάρει το χειμώνα γεύση βανίλια αγανάκτησα μέχρι να τελειώσει δεν μπορούσα να την πιω με τπτ.εχθές μου έδωσε ενα φιλαράκι να δοκιμάσω την σοκολάτα και έπαθα ζημιά....απλά φοβερή γευση :08. Toast:

----------


## eri_87

Και εγώ αυτήν έχω πάρει σε σοκολάτα... Καλύτερη κι από μίλκο παρόλο που βάζω μόνο νεράκι!!!! Άμα τη χτυπήσω κ με πάγο είναι *ΤΕΛΕΙΑ*!!!
Τώρα για τη γλυκύτητα... κανένα σχόλιο!!! Μου αρκεί που με έχει αποτρέψει απτο να τρώω σοκολατοειδή! :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Ramrod

Ρε παιδιά να ρωτήσω κάτι άλλα μη βαρέσετε... :01. Mr. Green: 

Τι πειράζει αν έχει και μερικές γλυκαντικές μέσα? Ούτως ή άλλως το πρωϊ και μετά την προπόνηση δεν παίρνουμε κυρίως πρωτεϊνη? Τότε δε θέλουμε να αναπληρώσουμε γλυκογόνο? Τότε δε θέλουμε μονοσακχαρίτες κλπ? Ακόμα και ζάχαρη να έχει τόσο κακό θα κάνει σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις? Εξαιρούνται βέβαια όσοι κάνουν γράμμωση και όσοι παίρνουν πρωτεϊνη και πριν τον ύπνο ή σε άλλες φάσεις της ημέρας...

Και κάτι ακόμα...επειδή θέλω να τη δοκιμάσω αλλά τα blend δεν ενδείκνυνται μετά την προπ. πιστευεται αξίζει να την πάρω για κανένα μηνάκι ή θα με φρενάρει? Απ' οτι ξέρω δε κάνει και τόσο τραγική διαφορα...

σ.σ. τα οικονομικά μου δε μου επιτρέπουν να αγοράζω διάφορες σκόνες κάθε μήνα ή διμηνο...παιρνω μια και καλη.  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Niiick

Τα γλυκαντικα(sweeteners) ειναι συνθετικα και μη θρεπτικα. Δηλαδη  μπορει η ασπαρταμη να εχει 4 θερμιδες το γραμμαριο ως πεπτιδιο αλλα δε προκειται να βαλεις ποτε καπου ενα γραμμαριο ασπραρταμη αλλα ελαχιστη και ετσι οι θερμιδικη αξια ειναι μηδαμινη/αμεληταια.Δε προκειται να σε παχυνει πρωι,μετα τη προπονηση ή οποτε τα παρεις. Η ζαχαρη (σακχαροζη) δεν ειναι γλυκαντικο.

Και το προβλημα και η εννοια δεν ειναι μη σε θολωσουν τα 2, 3, 5 γραμμαρια υδατανθρακα που πιστευεις οτι ισως παρεις απο τα γλυκαντικα ( που δε προκειται και να τα παρεις) αλλα το τι επιπτωσεις εχει η χρηση και η καταχρηση στην υγεια οταν μιλαμε για συνεχη χρηση συμπληρωματων( πχ πρωτεινης)καθημερινα πολλες φορες την ημερα για μηνες ή και χρονια.

Αν η πρωτεινη ειναι τιγκα στην ασπαρταμη ή στην ακεσουλφαμη Κ για παραδειγμα?
Αν πινεις ενα συμπληρωμα που ειναι ελαφρως οξινο ή αλκαλικο και η ασπαρταμη διασπαστει και δωσει μεθανολη η οποια ειναι τοξικη και σε μεγαλες δοσεις εχει δυνατες παρανεργεις?
Μπορει η πιθανη καρκινογονος δραση της ασπαρταμης να μην επιβεβαιωθηκε τωρα αλλα ποιος ξερει αν θα επιβεβαιωθει στο μελλον? 

Δε προκειται να σε φρεναρει το συμπληρωμα...

----------


## Ramrod

> Τα γλυκαντικα(sweeteners) ειναι συνθετικα και μη θρεπτικα. Δηλαδη  μπορει η ασπαρταμη να εχει 4 θερμιδες το γραμμαριο ως πεπτιδιο αλλα δε προκειται να βαλεις ποτε καπου ενα γραμμαριο ασπραρταμη αλλα ελαχιστη και ετσι οι θερμιδικη αξια ειναι μηδαμινη/αμεληταια.Δε προκειται να σε παχυνει πρωι,μετα τη προπονηση ή οποτε τα παρεις. Η ζαχαρη (σακχαροζη) δεν ειναι γλυκαντικο.
> 
> Και το προβλημα και η εννοια δεν ειναι μη σε θολωσουν τα 2, 3, 5 γραμμαρια υδατανθρακα που πιστευεις οτι ισως παρεις απο τα γλυκαντικα ( που δε προκειται και να τα παρεις) αλλα το τι επιπτωσεις εχει η χρηση και η καταχρηση στην υγεια οταν μιλαμε για συνεχη χρηση συμπληρωματων( πχ πρωτεινης)καθημερινα πολλες φορες την ημερα για μηνες ή και χρονια.
> 
> Αν η πρωτεινη ειναι τιγκα στην ασπαρταμη ή στην ακεσουλφαμη Κ για παραδειγμα?
> Αν πινεις ενα συμπληρωμα που ειναι ελαφρως οξινο ή αλκαλικο και η ασπαρταμη διασπαστει και δωσει μεθανολη η οποια ειναι τοξικη και σε μεγαλες δοσεις εχει δυνατες παρανεργεις?
> Μπορει η πιθανη καρκινογονος δραση της ασπαρταμης να μην επιβεβαιωθηκε τωρα αλλα ποιος ξερει αν θα επιβεβαιωθει στο μελλον? 
> 
> Δε προκειται να σε φρεναρει το συμπληρωμα...


Thanks Nick. 
Ούτως ή άλλως γλυκαντικές σαν αυτές δε περιέχονται και σε μεγάλο ποσοστό τροφίμων/προϊόντων ευρείας κατανάλωσης...?
Όπως και να έχει κατάλαβα τι παίζει...

----------


## Niiick

Περιεχονται ρε φιλε σε πολλα πραγματα αλλα οταν μια πρωτεινη ειναι πχ γευση σοκολατα και βαζεις ενα σκουπ σε 250 μλ νερο και ειναι σαν νερο με υπονοια σοκολατας με ισα ισα ενα αρωμα και μια αλλη με ενα σκουπ σε 250 μλ και βγενει βαρια γλυκια γευση σα 3 μιλκο πια θα εχει παραπανω γλυκαντικα?

Περιεχονται και αλλου αλλα δε θα πιεις 3 φορες τη μερα κουτακια κοκα κολα αλλα θα πιεις τρεις φορες τη μερα πρωτεινη. Δεν αναφερομαι σε σενα αλλα πιστευω καταλαβες τι εννοοω.

----------


## Ramrod

> Περιεχονται ρε φιλε σε πολλα πραγματα αλλα οταν μια πρωτεινη ειναι πχ γευση σοκολατα και βαζεις ενα σκουπ σε 250 μλ νερο και ειναι σαν νερο με υπονοια σοκολατας με ισα ισα ενα αρωμα και μια αλλη με ενα σκουπ σε 250 μλ και βγενει βαρια γλυκια γευση σα 3 μιλκο πια θα εχει παραπανω γλυκαντικα?
> 
> Περιεχονται και αλλου αλλα δε θα πιεις 3 φορες τη μερα κουτακια κοκα κολα αλλα θα πιεις τρεις φορες τη μερα πρωτεινη. Δεν αναφερομαι σε σενα αλλα πιστευω καταλαβες τι εννοοω.


Ναι απόλυτα...
Συζήτηση κάνουμε, δεν αμφισβητώ καθόλου αυτό που λες...απλά το γενίκευσα λιγάκι. Με κάλυψε το πρώτο ποστ σου...

----------


## VITO

βανίλια σε 3 άτομα που έδωσα κανένας δεν μπόρεσε να την πιεί μόνο εγώ την κατάφερα προς το τέλος συνηθίζεις την γεύση ενώ η σοκολ. είναι πρώτη γι'αυτό προτείνω μόνο σοκολ.

----------


## Machiavelli

Πολύ ωραία είναι και η βανίλια, απλά βγάζει μια φαρμακίλα.

----------


## TEFAAtzis

> Πολύ ωραία είναι και η βανίλια, απλά βγάζει μια φαρμακίλα.


αυτο ακριβως.Η μονη βανιλια που δεν μου βγαζει φαρμακιλα ειναι της Ον που πινω τωρα και ειναι πολυ ελαφρια

----------


## primordial

> αυτο ακριβως.Η μονη βανιλια που δεν μου βγαζει φαρμακιλα ειναι της Ον που πινω τωρα και ειναι πολυ ελαφρια


*OffTopic Opened>* Δοκίμασε Vanilla Creme από PHD και είμαι σίγουρος ότι θα αλλάξεις γνώμη.... :02. Shock:  :02. Shock: *<OffTopic Closed*

----------


## gspyropo

η πρωτερινη αυτη για μετα την προπονηση κανει...?εγω την χρησιμοποιουσα σαν γευμα μετα το πρωινο αλλα μου τελειωσε η καθαρη πρωτεινη μου...

----------


## TEFAAtzis

> *OffTopic Opened>* Δοκίμασε Vanilla Creme από PHD και είμαι σίγουρος ότι θα αλλάξεις γνώμη....*<OffTopic Closed*


αν ειναι καθαρη θα την δοκιμασω γιατι εχω ακουσει καλα λογια και για την συγκεκριμενη μαρκα

----------


## gj

Για ακόμα μια φορά η μυοφουισιον με εξέπληξε...
Οπως ήμουν έτοιμος να φαω τα δυο βραδυνά μου γιαουρτάκια επειδη βαργιόμουν πάλι να τρώω 2 (Δεν είναι και το καλύτερο μου αλλωστε :01. Razz: ) αποφάσισα να παρω ενα γιαουρτι να το ριξω σε ενα μπολ και να του ρίξω μέσα 1 σκουπ σοκολάτα. 
ΤΙ ΜΟΥΣ ΣΟΚΟΛΑΤΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΜΑΛΑΚ!#&@#ΕΣ ....  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  ΤΟ ΑΠΟΤΕΛΕΣΜΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΦΑΝΤΑΣΤΙΚΟ . Γιαουρτακι νουνου 2% με βελουδινη υφη 1 σκουπ... τελιο αποτέλεσμα. Αυριο θα το φάω αυτό για απόγευμα και θα ρίξω μέσα και κοματάκια φράουλας  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## Keysersoze27

Να ρωτήσω....

Έχει κανένας από εσάς που έχει πρόβλημα με λακτόζη, παρουσίασει τίποτα με την Μyofusion?

θα εκτιμούσα πολύ εάν κάποιος με lactose-intolerance μου απαντούσε.. μην σκάσω παλι τζάμπα λεφτά σε πρωτεινη που θα πετάξω αργότερα  :01. Sad:

----------


## lokoo

Η σοκολατα εχει γεματη γευση, σε χορταινει. Για μενα ειναι απο τις πιο γευστικες. Η φραουλα ειναι λιγο αγευστη κ δε σου προκαλει αυτο το αισθημα κορεσμου της σοκολατας. Και οι δυο παντως εχουν τελεια διαλυτοτητα.

----------


## stamthedrum

Σήμερα άνοιξα το κουτί της φράουλας.... Η καλύτερη που έχω δοκιμάσει με διαφορά  :03. Thumb up:   (όσον αφορά πρωτεΐνες με φρουτογεύσεις)

----------


## chaniotis.manos

> Είναι πολύ καή πρωτείνη. Σύντομα θα μάθετε απο το φόρουμ και ένα κατάστημα στην ελλάδα που έχει σπάσει την τιμή της για τα ελληνικά δεδομένα. Υπομονή κανα μήνα.
> 
> ΜΒ


δεν εινια και κατι το δυσκολο πλεον.οχι μονο για να βρεις αυτη την πρωτεινη αλλα και παρα πολλες αλλες.αν μπεις στο ************ την εχει την myofusion και σε πολυ καλη τιμη.την εχει 54 ευρω και στην φερνει και στο σπιτι χωρις εξοδα αποστολης.τωρα το που την βρηκες τσουχτερη την τιμη ενας θεος ξερει.και γενικως κιολας ολες οι πρωτεινες στα 2 με 2,2 κιλα καπου εκει παιζουνε στην τιμη.

***** Δεν επιτρεπονται λινκς πλην των χορηγων,Moderators Team *****

----------


## stamthedrum

Myofusion σοκολάτα.... απλά δεν υπάρχει.....  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## ionos1

αν εξαιρέσετε τη φαρμακίλα που βγάζει λίγο ..είναι από τις τop μαζί με την On :03. Thumb up:

----------


## veteran29

το 3ο 2μισακιλο (περιπου) σοκολατα και ακομα δεν μπουχτισα

----------


## -beba-

Ούτε θα μπουχτίσεις ποτε...........είναι πολύ νόστιμη.

----------


## veteran29

καιτα μπεμπα επειδη την πινω με νερο δεν με τρελαινει.αλλα ειναι γευστικη και αν παιξεις με την πυκνοτητα αναλογα τα κεφια τ αποτελεσμα σε ικανοποιει. πρωτεινη ειναι εξαλλου δεν ειναι μιλκσεικ απο τα φλοκαφε

----------


## -beba-

Oταν έχεις πάνω από χρόνο να πιεις μιλκσεικ........τότε η myofusion σου φαίνεται καλύτερη από μιλκσεικ.........μη σου πω καλύτερη και από γαλακτομπούρεκο.

----------


## stamthedrum

> Oταν έχεις πάνω από χρόνο να πιεις μιλκσεικ........τότε η myofusion σου φαίνεται καλύτερη από μιλκσεικ.........μη σου πω καλύτερη και από γαλακτομπούρεκο.


Μπέμπα μαζί σου! Myofusion for the win!!

----------


## gj

> καιτα μπεμπα επειδη την πινω με νερο δεν με τρελαινει.αλλα ειναι γευστικη και αν παιξεις με την πυκνοτητα αναλογα τα κεφια τ αποτελεσμα σε ικανοποιει. πρωτεινη ειναι εξαλλου δεν ειναι μιλκσεικ απο τα φλοκαφε


Ρίξε κανα 2-3 φράουλες μέσα και τιγκαρέ το στα παγάκια... Μετα στου μουλτι και βρουυυυυυυυυυυυυ^&@(*(@_)$_@$@$)@$...... Εκεί να δεις milkshake οχι μακακιες...

Θα γλύφεις και το μουλτι... Με έσωσε αυτή η έμπνευση τώρα που καλοκαιριάτικα έχει πέσει η όρεξη στο μισό  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## veteran29

Βρε κ σκέτη καλή είναι... Γλυκαινεται ο ουρανισκος σου... Κ με κουακερ μέσα μια χαρά

----------


## Nick Sotiralis

για μεταπροπονητικα κανει επειδη σκεφτομαι να την αγορασω και μονο εκει κολλαω

----------


## Ramrod

> για μεταπροπονητικα κανει επειδη σκεφτομαι να την αγορασω και μονο εκει κολλαω


Εντάξει, δε νομίζω ότι κάνει τρελή διαφορά...πόσο να σε φρενάρει, πιστευω πως ελάχιστα πιο αργα θα απορροφηθεί. Η διαφορά νομίζω είναι όσο και μεταξύ Isolate-consentrate...

Αλλά εγώ σου προτείνω την εξής εναλλακτική που θα εφαρμόσω και εγώ συντομα. Πάρε μια myofusion και μια whey για μεταπροπονητικά. Εγω σκέφτομαι να παίξω myofusion-ηρακλής απο τον επόμενο μήνα.

----------


## Petros_sbk

πηρα και εγω λοιπον την myofusion σε γευση φραουλα και κρεμα (strawberries and cream) φοβερη γευση απο τις καλυτερες ''φραουλες''που εχω δοκιμασει!και με πολη καλη διαλυτοτητα!

για μεταπροπονητικα και γω πιστευω οτι δεν ειναι καταληλη επιλογη για το λογο οτι δεν θα αποροφηθει -χωνευθει γρηγορα απο τον οργανισμο λογο της καζεινης που περιεχει! ειδικα αν μετα την προπονηση και μετα το μεταπροπονητικο ροφημα ακολουθει γευμα σε διαστημα μιας ωρας ας πουμε!

καταληλοτερη για πρωινο με το σκεπτικο οτι θα κανεις το δευτερο γευμα 2.5 με 3 ωρες μετα και λογω των βιταμινων που εχει αλλα και για βραδινο γευμα λογο της καζεινης και των ωφελιμων λιπαρων που περιεχει  3 fat 0.5 saturated και τα υπολοιπα να ειναι cla.flaxseed oil kai sunflower oil!

και οσον αφορα το βραδινο γευμα αν σας φενονται πολλες οι 157 θερμιδες ριχνετε την δοση σε 20 γραμαρια και εχετε 85 θερμιδες 14προτ/2λιπαρα/3 υδαταν
Γιατι ειμαστε και σε περιοδο γραμωσης

----------


## versus

σκέφτομαι να την αρχίσω!!

----------


## T0ny

> Εγω σκέφτομαι να παίξω myofusion-ηρακλής απο τον επόμενο μήνα.


 :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  ωραιος

----------


## listen your body

Η καλύτερη σοκολάτα που έχω πιει από θέμα γεύσης δεν παίζετε λέμε....
(και έχω δοκιμάσει αρκετές)......  :01. Razz: 

Και πολύ καλή για βράδυ σε κρατάει αρκετά  :03. Thumb up: 


ΔΕΝ ΤΗΝ ΑΛΛΑΖΩ

----------


## Johnny21a

Παιδια εγω προσωπικα δεν εμεινα καθολου ευχαριστημενος. Πρωτον μου χαλασε πολυ την γραμμωση σε σχεση με την προηγουμενη πρωτεινη που επαιρνα (Pro Complex) και δευτερον ειναι πολυ πηχτη για τα δικα μου γουστα ακομα και με νερο.
Τωρα παρηγγειλα την HydroWhey της ON που την βρηκα απο εξωτερικο σε πολυ καλη τιμη σε σχεση με τους κλεφτες εδω περα...

----------


## KATERINI 144

> Παιδια εγω προσωπικα δεν εμεινα καθολου ευχαριστημενος. Πρωτον μου χαλασε πολυ την γραμμωση σε σχεση με την προηγουμενη πρωτεινη που επαιρνα (Pro Complex) και δευτερον ειναι πολυ πηχτη για τα δικα μου γουστα ακομα και με νερο.
> Τωρα παρηγγειλα την HydroWhey της ON που την βρηκα απο εξωτερικο σε πολυ καλη τιμη σε σχεση με τους κλεφτες εδω περα...


να σου χαλασε την γράμμωση η πρωτεΐνη κομματι δύσκολο, για το δευτερο που λες λύνεται εύκολα, βαλε περισσότερο νερο, για το τρίτο κανενα σχόλιο....

----------


## Johnny21a

Δεν ειπα οτι ημουν φετες και ειμαι χοντρος αλλα με θολωσε, το αν ειναι δυσκολο η οχι το ξερω απο τα αποτελεσματα...

----------


## KATERINI 144

> Δεν ειπα οτι ημουν φετες και ειμαι χοντρος αλλα με θολωσε, το αν ειναι δυσκολο η οχι το ξερω απο τα αποτελεσματα...


εγω σου λεω κανεις λαθος. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## giannis64

> εγω σου λεω κανεις λαθος.


 
+1  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## michael-nrg

> εγω σου λεω κανεις λαθος.


+1  και απο εμενα. και εγω παλια πιστευα οτι με θολωναν πρωτεινη κρεατινη κτλ. χωρις να βλεπω οτι αυτο που με θολωνε πραγματικα ηταν η διατροφη. οποτε κοιταξε λιγο την διατροφη σου, γνωμη μου.

----------


## Ramrod

> εγω σου λεω κανεις λαθος.


+1

Εκτός και άν ήταν νοθεμένη και είχε ζάχαρες κλπ μέσα και θόλωσες απο αυτό...

----------


## Titanium

Να ρωτισω κατι ρε παιδια??? στο e shop του site γραφει αυτο κατω απο την περιγραφη της συγκεκριμενης πρωτεινης :
( Προειδοποίηση: Δεν προορίζεται για άτομα κάτω των 18 ετών. Συμβουλευτείτε τον γιατρό σας πριν χρησιμοποιήσετε αυτό ή οποιοδήποτε άλλο προϊόν. Χρησιμοποιείται μόνο ως συμπλήρωμα διατροφής.)
Γιατι αυτο????? Εχει κατι που δεν εχουν οι αλες whey ή μηπος επειδη περιεχει και πρωτεινη αυγου?????

----------


## Muscleboss

Αυτη η σειμείωση, αναγράφεται γενικά για προιόντα τα οποία δε συστήνονται σε ανηλίκους και σε αμερικανικά e-shop γράφεται και για τη Myofusion. Είναι κάτι καθαρά προληπτικό, κατά την άποψή μου δεν ισχύει, αλλά κρίναμε σωστό να το αναφέρουμε στο e-shop.

ΜΒ

----------


## fotis hks

καμια σχέση.....δεν εχει αυτο περι πρωτείνης αυγου(αλμπουμινης) απλα και καλα επειδή οταν εισαι μικροτερος των 18 δεν εισαι τοσο υπευ8υνος του εαυτου σου και επειδη μπορεί να υπαρχουν ατομα που δεν εχουν ουσιωδη γνωση η επειδη μπορεί να πασχουν απο καποια πα8ηση των ζωτικων οργανων και δεν πρεπει να λαμβανουν μεγαλες ποσοτητεσ πρωτείνης(αυξημένη παραγωγή΄τοξινών),γι'αυτο και η εταιρια εχει βαλει αυτη τη σημανση για να μη μπλεκει με γραφειοκρατικα θεματα...  :01. Wink:

----------


## Titanium

ok νομιζω πως με καλιψατε απολιτα... :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:

----------


## traffic

Γνωρίζει κανεις περιεκτικότητες της σε αμινοξεα??(bcaa-glutamine) δεν αναφερονται πουθενα πανω στο κουτι και στο site της εταιριας.....

----------


## lef

Εχει δοκιμασει κανεις το φυστικοβουτηρο?Η συγκεκριμενη πρωτεινη ενδυκνειται για πρωινο η καλυτερα για ενδιαμεσα της ημερας?

----------


## manos_

> Εχει δοκιμασει κανεις το φυστικοβουτηρο?Η συγκεκριμενη πρωτεινη ενδυκνειται για πρωινο η καλυτερα για ενδιαμεσα της ημερας?


Για οποτε την χρειαζεσε.

----------


## lef

> Για οποτε την χρειαζεσε.


Mανο ψαχνω κατι για το πρωινο και για υποκαταστατο γευματος στην δουλεια αλλα με χαμηλους υδατανθρακες.πιστευεις ειναι καλη επιλογη η εχεις κατι καλυτερο να πρωτεινεις.πιστευεις οτι μπορω να καλυφθω και με whey? :08. Toast:

----------


## manos_

> Mανο ψαχνω κατι για το πρωινο και για υποκαταστατο γευματος στην δουλεια αλλα με χαμηλους υδατανθρακες.πιστευεις ειναι καλη επιλογη η εχεις κατι καλυτερο να πρωτεινεις.πιστευεις οτι μπορω να καλυφθω και με whey?


Η συγκεκριμενη σε "κραταει" περισοτερο οπως και ολες οι τριων πηγων κτλ.Αναλογα τις αναγκες σου τωρα τι να σου πω πιστευω σε συνδιασμο με κανα φρουτο κατι θα γινει αλλα οτι υδατανθρακες ειναι να φας καλυτερα να τους τρως μεχρι το μεσημερι.

----------


## lef

> Η συγκεκριμενη σε "κραταει" περισοτερο οπως και ολες οι τριων πηγων κτλ.Αναλογα τις αναγκες σου τωρα τι να σου πω πιστευω σε συνδιασμο με κανα φρουτο κατι θα γινει αλλα οτι υδατανθρακες ειναι να φας καλυτερα να τους τρως μεχρι το μεσημερι.


 :03. Thumb up: 
Αν ειναι θα την παιρνω στην δουλεια 2 ωρες πριν την προπονηση μου.Ηθελα να σε ρωτησω μια τετοια πρωτεινη κανει για πρωινο η θελουμε μια πιο αμεσα αποροφησιμη για αποφυγη καταβολισμου?
Υ.Γ περνω καζεινη 6-7 ωρες νωριτερα,πριν κοιμηθω.

----------


## drago

> Επειδή από ότι φαίνεται δεν το γνωρίζετε θα σας πω ένα μυστικό 
> Per FDA rules στα proprietary blends τα συστατικά πρέπει να αναγράφονται με σειρά από αυτό που είναι περισσότερο σε ποσότητα και τελευταίο αυτό που είναι σε μικρότερη ποσότητα.


good tip!!!

thx

----------


## manos_

> Αν ειναι θα την παιρνω στην δουλεια 2 ωρες πριν την προπονηση μου.Ηθελα να σε ρωτησω μια τετοια πρωτεινη κανει για πρωινο η θελουμε μια πιο αμεσα αποροφησιμη για αποφυγη καταβολισμου?
> Υ.Γ περνω καζεινη 6-7 ωρες νωριτερα,πριν κοιμηθω.


Οπως ειπα σε ενα παιδι που μου στειλε π.μ. αυτα ειναι λεπτομερειες δεν ειμαστε αγωνιστικοι.Ναι κανονικα θελει whey για να φυγει αμεσως μεσα αλλα σιγα τωρα μην τρελενεστε.

----------


## lef

> Οπως ειπα σε ενα παιδι που μου στειλε π.μ. αυτα ειναι λεπτομερειες δεν ειμαστε αγωνιστικοι.Ναι κανονικα θελει whey για να φυγει αμεσως μεσα αλλα σιγα τωρα μην τρελενεστε.


 :03. Thumb up: 
επειδη μου αρεσει η ποικιλια πρωτεινων θα παρω μαζι με την whey και την καζεινη και μια myofusion.αν εχεις ακουσει κατι για το φυστικοβουτηρο πες μου γιατι μου ακουγεται νοστιμη :08. Turtle:

----------


## manos_

> επειδη μου αρεσει η ποικιλια πρωτεινων θα παρω μαζι με την whey και την καζεινη και μια myofusion.αν εχεις ακουσει κατι για το φυστικοβουτηρο πες μου γιατι μου ακουγεται νοστιμη


Μπα δεν την εχω δοκιμασει αλλα αν κρινω απο το φυστικοβουτυρο σαν γευση ε θα μετραει ασχη,α.

----------


## paris

καλησπερα παιδια και απο εμενα ειμαι νεος στο φορουμ και ψαχνω να βρω πληροφοριες για πρωτεινες.ειμαι 1.85  90 κιλα γυμνασμενος και εχω αρχισει τη γυμναστικη εδω και 1,5 μηνα βλεποντας αποτελεσμα χωρις ομως να παιρνω καποιο σκευασμα.μπορει να μου πει καποιος που να την εχει χρησιμοποιησει τουλαχιστον 1 μηνα και να εχει δει σημαντικα αποτελεσματα;αυτο που με ενδιαφερει ειναι περισοτερο η γραμμωση των μυων και οχι τοσο το φουσκωμα.δλδ θελω οσο περισοτερο γινεται να στεγνωσω.ειναι καταλληλη αυτη η πρωτεινη;οσο αναφορα την αξιοπιστια της εταιριας εχω ακουσει τα καλυτερα.μηπως ομως στην περιπτωση μου χρειαζομαι κατι αλλο;δε μπορω να πω οτι κανω αυστηρη διατροφη αλλα οσο μπορω προσεχω.φυμναζομαι με βαρη 4 φορες την εβδομαδα και κανω αεροβια ασκηση(ελληπτικο ποδηλατο μπασκετ)4 με 5 φορες την εβδομαδα.
επισης ειναι καταλληλη η πρωτεινη στην περιπτωση μου η μηπως χρειαζεται καποιο αλλο σκευασμα;σορρυ για το μεγαλο ποστ αλλα εχω πολες αποριες.γενικα δεν εχω δοκιμασει τιποτα απο αυτα γι’αυτο ειμαι περιεργος

----------


## deluxe

Κατω απο 80% ειναι σε πρωτεινη. Αμα θελεις πιο καθαρη, κοιταξε για Reflex, On.

Αν θελεις 100αρα παρε την Isopure.

----------


## gmalamos

Εμενα η συγκεκριμενη ειναι απο τις αγαπηνες μου..Δεν την εχω βαρεθει αν και την χρησημοποιω εδω και αρκετο καιρο!!

----------


## Titanium

παιδια αν καπιος εχει δοκιμασει το φυστικη ας γραψει κανα σχολιο γιατι ειμαι ετημος να την χτυπισω :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## veteran29

Μόλις παρέλαβαν την γεύση φυστικοβουτυρο- σοκολάτα και θέλω ν την πιω όλη και τα 2 κιλά!!!! Thankz muscleboss

----------


## Titanium

:03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Muscleboss

> Μόλις παρέλαβαν την γεύση φυστικοβουτυρο- σοκολάτα και θέλω ν την πιω όλη και τα 2 κιλά!!!! Thankz muscleboss



Εμείς ευχαριστούμε Πάνο!  :03. Thumb up:  
Τη γευση αυτη προς το παρόν δε θα τη βρετε σε κανένα άλλο ελληνικό e-shop... :01. Wink: 

Το προβλημα είναι οτι η Gaspari ανεβασε την τιμή της και μας παιρνει η μπάλα και εμάς τώρα που θα αναγκαστούμε σε αύξηση...  :01. Sad: 

ΜΒ

----------


## Fotis_Patra

H γευση φυστικοβουτυρο σοκολατα απλα τα σπαει  :02. Shock: 
Γενικα εχω μεινει πολυ ευχαριστημενος απο ολες τις γευσεις τις Gaspari

----------


## primordial

> H γευση φυστικοβουτυρο σοκολατα απλα τα σπαει 
> Γενικα εχω μεινει πολυ ευχαριστημενος απο ολες τις γευσεις τις Gaspari


Μοναδική εξαίρεση αποτελεί η βανίλια..... δεν μπορούσα να την πιώ με τπτ. Η φράουλα είναι απίστευτη. 
Αν κ δεν είμαι fan του φυστικοβούτυρου μάλλον θα δοκιμάσω κ την καινούργια.

----------


## Titanium

:03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up: μακαρι να ειναι τοσο καλη γιατι αυριο περιμενο δυο κουτια φυστικοβουτυρο σοκολατα...ελπιζο να μη τη βαρεθω γιατι θα  μου κρατισει περιπου δυο μηνες.... :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## versus

> Μοναδική εξαίρεση αποτελεί η βανίλια..... δεν μπορούσα να την πιώ με τπτ. Η φράουλα είναι απίστευτη. 
> Αν κ δεν είμαι fan του φυστικοβούτυρου μάλλον θα δοκιμάσω κ την καινούργια.


βανίλια......... :02. Puke: 






> μακαρι να ειναι τοσο καλη γιατι αυριο περιμενο δυο κουτια φυστικοβουτυρο σοκολατα...ελπιζο να μη τη βαρεθω γιατι θα  μου κρατισει περιπου δυο μηνες....


χαχαχα!άντε να δούμε! :01. lol:

----------


## TEFAAtzis

> μακαρι να ειναι τοσο καλη γιατι αυριο περιμενο δυο κουτια φυστικοβουτυρο σοκολατα...ελπιζο να μη τη βαρεθω γιατι θα  μου κρατισει περιπου δυο μηνες....


το πολυ πολυ δινεις το ενα σε μενα :01. Razz:

----------


## versus

> το πολυ πολυ δινεις το ενα σε μενα


αχαχαχα!!απλός και πρακτικός! :01. lol:

----------


## Titanium

> το πολυ πολυ δινεις το ενα σε μενα


αυτο οντος ειναι μια λυση χαχαχαχαχαχ :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## oxide

παιδια ειμαι στο τελος του πρωτου μου κουτιου...και μπορω να πω απο οσο μπορω να κρινω οτι ειναι εξαιρετικη...

βεβαια εκανα το λαθος...και πηρα βανιλια...το παλικαρι στο μαγαζι,ειναι και γνωστος επεμενε για φραουλα αλλα δεν ακουσα...

τεσπα τελειωνει...και θα παρω σοκολατα την επομενη φορα...αν και θα προτιμουσα να δοκιμασω κανενα δειγμα πρωτα να μην εχω παλι 2.5κιλα φαρμακιλας..

----------


## versus

> παιδια ειμαι στο τελος του πρωτου μου κουτιου...και μπορω να πω απο οσο μπορω να κρινω οτι ειναι εξαιρετικη...
> 
> βεβαια εκανα το λαθος...και πηρα βανιλια...το παλικαρι στο μαγαζι,ειναι και γνωστος επεμενε για φραουλα αλλα δεν ακουσα...
> 
> τεσπα τελειωνει...και θα παρω σοκολατα την επομενη φορα...αν και θα προτιμουσα να δοκιμασω κανενα δειγμα πρωτα να μην εχω παλι 2.5κιλα φαρμακιλας..


καλά κι εσύ γιατί επέμενες βανίλια;

----------


## oxide

ε γιατι μου αρεσει σαν γευση και απο αλλες πρωτεινες με αυτη την γευση ειχα μεινει απολυτα ευχαριστημενος

----------


## Titanium

πριν λιγες ωρες παρελαβα 2 2κιλα φυστικι και το μονο που εχω να πω ειναι πως ειναι οτι καλυτερο εχω πιει...απλα φανταστικη.....γευση 11\10 :01. Razz:  διαλυτοτιτα 9\10...


Τελικα ο τεφαατζης ατυχισε :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## iroNMike1995

Ποιο ειναι το καταστημα που εχει σπασει την τιμη της?

----------


## oxide

παρελαβα σοκολατα...και ειναι πολυ νοστιμη...
ειχα ενα δειγμα mass gainer σοκολατα και μου φανηκε διαφορετικη...εχει δοκιμασει κανεις να μου πει αν ισχυει η κανω λαθος?

----------


## Marios1991

Γεια σας παιδιά,
Εχω μια μεγάλη απορία με την πρωτεινη Gaspari Myofusion..

Στα 100 γραμμάρια αντιστοιχεί 111mg cholesterol.. 
Κακό είναι αυτο έτσι ?

πως γίνεται να είναι μια απο τις καλύτερες πρωτείνες ? ή απλά δεν παίζει ρόλο ?

ευχαριστώ

----------


## Titanium

δεν ειναι κακο ισα ισα εχει καλη αναλογια σε χολιστερινη γιατι στα 30γρ εχει 33,3 χολιστερινη και αλλες εχουν πολυ περισοτερο.....οποτε :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:

----------


## Adinamos

Αραγε γιατι στο επισημο φορουμ της Gaspari προτεινουν τη myofusion ως καλυτερη επιλογη για pwo απο την intrapro που ειναι isolate?????? :01. Unsure:  :01. Unsure:  :01. Unsure:  :01. Unsure:

----------


## TEFAAtzis

> Αραγε γιατι στο επισημο φορουμ της Gaspari προτεινουν τη myofusion ως καλυτερη επιλογη για pwo απο την intrapro που ειναι isolate??????


οπως ειπες και εσυ για πριν την προπονηση οχι για μετα που θελει αμεση αποροφηση και δλδ την isolate.Λογικα το κανουν γιατι και καλα διασπατε αργα σου λεει και θα εχει μεγαλη διαρκεια αποροφησης πραγμα οτι πρεπει για οταν κανεις προπονηση

----------


## Adinamos

pwo=post workout=μετα την προπονηση.
Οριστε και το λινκ που παραθετει την myo καλυτερη απο την intra για Μετα Την Προπονηση (ας αφησουμε τα αρκτικολεξα :01. Smile: )
http://gaspariforum.com/index.php?topic=6242.0

----------


## TEFAAtzis

> pwo=post workout=μετα την προπονηση.
> Οριστε και το λινκ που παραθετει την myo καλυτερη απο την intra για Μετα Την Προπονηση (ας αφησουμε τα αρκτικολεξα)
> http://gaspariforum.com/index.php?topic=6242.0


λαθος μου τοτε νομιζα εννοουσες pre.Ισως το κανουν καθαρα και μονο για λογους διαφημισης μιας και η τιμη της Myofusion ειναι πολυ πιο κατω απο αυτην της Intra

----------


## mekefi

παιδια κι εγω την δοκιμασα την συγκεκριμενη
ειχε καλη διαλυτοτητα,τπτ το ασυνιθιστο πιστευω
και ωραια γευση,σοκολατα ειχα παρει(παντα σοκολατα παιρνω βασικα)
Παντως απο ογκο δεν μου εδωσε τιποτε.Απολυτως τιποτα.
Επειτα την αλλαξα με μια twinlab και ειδα αποτελεσματα
Παρεπιπτωντος και 2 φιλοι μου που την δοκιμασαν εχουν την ιδια γνωμη

----------


## arisfwtis

η πρωτεινη δν δινει ογκο

----------


## mekefi

με το ιδιο προγραμα,με την ιδια διατροφη
αλλαξα πρωτεινη και σε ενα μηνα ειδα διαφορα στο βαρος μου,τι πρεπει να συμπερανω??

----------


## Ramrod

> με το ιδιο προγραμα,με την ιδια διατροφη
> αλλαξα πρωτεινη και σε ενα μηνα ειδα διαφορα στο βαρος μου,τι πρεπει να συμπερανω??


Πως όταν πήρες τη myofusion δεν είχε έρθει η ώρα να "ανέβεις level"...

Συμπτωση πιθανότατα...ή έκανες κάτι άλλο πιο σωστά...

----------


## Marios1991

Γεια σας παιδια, το ξερω ότι υπαρχει ειδη thread γι'αυτό το συμπληρωμα αλλα θα ηθελα να κανω ένα σημαντικο ποστ.

Βασικα , λογω καποιου thread σε αυτό το φορουμ στο οποιο ποσταρε μια απαντηση ο devil οπου ηταν καποιες αναλυσεις εκεινου του συγκεκριμενου συμπληρωματος, μου κινησε την περιεργεια και κοιταξα για την ξακουστη αυτή πρωτεινη που οι περισσοτεροι την περνουμε ( και εγω) . Παντως μπραβο στον devil

Κοιταξτε: τα στατς που αναγραφονται στην ετικετα του προιοντος


Το lab analysis test που εχει γινει 2 φορες:









Underdosage of protein
Ευχαριστω  :01. Wink:

----------


## Devil Randime

Σημαντικ statement αυτο.. Αλλη δοσολογια γραφει στην ετικετα ενω αλλη περιεχει? Μαλιστα... Μονο την πρωτείνη του βρηκαν σε άλλες δόσεις, κανενα άλλο ingridient?

----------


## Marios1991

Προστοπαρον μονο αυτά βρηκα

----------


## Niiick

Και με εφτιαξες ρε φιλε, λεω θα ειναι hplc, να δουμε την απειρη μα απειρη σαβουρα που θα χει μεσα η συγκεκριμενη, αλλα περιεκτικοτητα αναλυει. Ε τουλαχιστον μαθαμε οτι εχει 15 γραμμαρια λιγοτερο απ οσο λεει χαχα :02. Welcome:

----------


## Devil Randime

Ενταξει τον κολοσσο eurofins δεν μπορεις να τον αμφισβητησεις ετσι ευκολα. Ε ενταξει ρε φιλε δε ξερεις τι βαζουν μεσα οι εταιριες (μιλαω σε ποσοτητες παντα) αλλα και γενικοτερα... Εχεις πολλες επιλογες απο εταιριες εκει έξω, οποτε ...

----------


## Marios1991

Από το κινητο τα κανω ποστ ειμαι σκοπια  :Stick Out Tongue:  όταν παω σπιτι θα κοιταξω πιο καλα.. Πρεπει να παιζει κατι και για αλλα συστατικα αποκλειεται να είναι όπως γραφονται οι δοσολογιες

----------


## Devil Randime

> Ε τουλαχιστον μαθαμε οτι εχει 15 γραμμαρια λιγοτερο απ οσο λεει χαχα


Δεν εχει 15γρ λιγοτερα φιλος. 25 λεει στην ετικετα και η eurofins λεει 21,6.... Αλλα και παλι ειναι μια σεβαστη διαφορά αν ισχύει...

----------


## Marios1991

Ναι ρε φιλε , συγκεκριμενα εξαρταται από τον  καθενα μας αν βαζει 1 σκουπ. Βασικα , στο 1 σκουπ χανεις 5γρ

Εγω βαζω 2 ασπμ χανω 10 γρ οπου είναι καποια ποσοτητα...

----------


## Muscleboss

Η απάντηση στα παραπάνω από τον Rich Gaspari:

http://www.gasparinutrition.com/Comp...6/Default.aspx

Η δική μου απάντηση:

Δεν είναι τυχαίο ότι η Myofusion προκάλεσε μεγάλη αίσθηση σκαρφαλώνοντας στις πρώτες θέσεις πωλήσεων στην Αμερική και παγκοσμίως. Η ποιότητα των συμπληρωμάτων της Gasrapari είναι ΑΑΑ+ και σε έλεγχο που είχε γίνει οταν το προιόν πρωτοεμφανίστηκε στην Ελλάδα τα αποτελέσματα ήταν ακριβώς αυτά που αναφέρει ο ίδιος ο Gaspari παραπάνω (24.5+γρ πρωτ ανά σκουπ).
Νομίζω οτι οι μεγάλες επιτυχίες πάντα έχουν κ αντιπάλους που προσπαθούν να τις μειώσουν και νομίζω οτι η Myofusion προκάλεσε αναστάτωση και πολλές ζήλιες. 

Η δική μου εγγύηση και δέσμευση είναι ότι δεν έχετε κανένα λόγο να ανησυχείτε για τη Myofusion. Πριν λίγα λεπτά κατανάλωσα άλλα 2 σκουπ και θα συνεχίσω να το κάνω. Καλύτερα ανησυχήστε για τα υπόλοιπα συμπληρώματά σας, για τα οποιά έχετε κάθε λόγο να το κάνετε...  :08. Toast: 

ΜΒ

----------


## ioannis1

και εγω αυτη χρησιμοποιω ακομη και στους αγωνες. :03. Thumb up: 
αρχισε ο συνηθισμενος πολεμος εταιρειων οταν καποια συμπληρωματα ανεβαινουν.

----------


## Ευρης

Παιδια τωρα τελευταια 3εκινησα να παίρνω τη Myofusion ενω μεχρι τωρα επαιρνα την Ισο 100 που ειναι 93%. Η myofusion ειναι 80αρα.Αυτο που θελω ν μαθω ειναι αν οντως 8α παρω κιλα μυικα με τη σωστη διατροφη φυσικα και αν 8α παρω λιπος ιδιαιτερα στ περιοχη της κοιλιας γτ ετσι μ εχουν πει.Αληθευει?

----------


## arisfwtis

http://bodybuilding.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=5472
υπαρχει ηδη τοπικ για την myofusion και ειναι 70αρα πρωτεινη :08. Toast:

----------


## KATERINI 144

τα θέματα συγχωνεύτηκαν, πριν ανοίξετε νεο θεμα ψαξτε αν προϋπάρχει.

----------


## KATERINI 144

και εγώ αυτή χρησιμοποιώ και την εμπιστεύομαι σαν εταιρία.

----------


## noz1989

Κατ εμε δεν ειναι θεμα το ποση πρωτεινη εχει, σιγα... οι περισσοτερες εχουν αποκλισεις!

Το θεμα ειναι τα υπολοιπα συστατικα γλυκαντικες, συντηριτικα, αρρωματα, κλπ.

----------


## Adinamos

+1 για myofusion απο μενα! :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Marios1991

Lol ρε παιδια... Δεν κανω καποιο πολεμο εναντια σε αυτή την εταιρεια. Και εγω την χρησιμοποιοω απλα βρηκα αυτά τα αποτελεσματα και τα εκανα ποστ ετσι για να ειμαστε ενημεροι.

Επισης βρηκα και κατι άλλο για το superpump αλλα θα βγω εκτος του τοπικ , θα κανω άλλο thread όταν παω σπιτι και κατσω στο pc μου

----------


## vAnY

βρε παιδια οκ μεργαλη εταιρια καταξιωμενη δε λεω, αλλα τοτε γιατι να γραφει 25g protein και να βαζει "μονο" 21??? ποιος ο λογος? :01. Unsure:  ψιλο κοροιδια δεν ειναι.?

----------


## Marios1991

> βρε παιδια οκ μεργαλη εταιρια καταξιωμενη δε λεω, αλλα τοτε γιατι να γραφει 25g protein και να βαζει "μονο" 21??? ποιος ο λογος? ψιλο κοροιδια δεν ειναι.?


+1   :08. Toast: 

Κι εγω αυτό λεω...

----------


## ioannis1

το συγκεκριμενο κουτι μπορει να δειχνει αυτο ενω ενα αλλο περισσοτερο.στο φιναλε μην την παιρνετε ρε  παιδια.λες και ξερετε οι αλλες μαρκες εχουν αυτα που λενε.η τα αλλα που παιρνετε ειναι ενταξει.

----------


## deluxe

Καλα εννοειται οτι απο τα 100 κουτια που βγαζουν τα 10 θα ειναι μουφα.. Δε υπαρχει αμφιβολια σε αυτο. Οχι μονο με τη gaspari, αλλα με ολες τις εταιριες..

----------


## thanasis reaction

> το συγκεκριμενο κουτι μπορει να δειχνει αυτο ενω ενα αλλο περισσοτερο.στο φιναλε μην την παιρνετε ρε  παιδια.λες και ξερετε οι αλλες μαρκες εχουν αυτα που λενε.η τα αλλα που παιρνετε ειναι ενταξει.


 :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## vAnY

:01. Unsure: Ναι αμα το καλοσκεφτουμε η gaspari ειναι τοσα χρονια στο χωρο και τοσοι αθλητες την εμπιστευονται την εταιρια... αρα ποιοτικα ειναι απο τις καλυτερες....τωρα αν βαζει ενα γρ λιγοτερο η περισσοτερο ε ενταξει για να λεει ο Γιαννης οτι ολες το κανουν, τουλαχιστον ας εμπιστευτουμε καταξιωμενες εταιριες οπως ειναι η gaspari. :01. Smile:

----------


## giannis64

> Καλα εννοειται οτι απο τα 100 κουτια που βγαζουν τα 10 θα ειναι μουφα.. Δε υπαρχει αμφιβολια σε αυτο. Οχι μονο με τη gaspari, αλλα με ολες τις εταιριες..


+10000 :03. Thumb up:  εδω θα συμφωνησω με τον ντελουξ!!! :01. Mr. Green: 

οταν μιλαμε για gaspari και ιδικα για την myofusion, ειναι σαν να μιλαμε για την μερσεντεζ!!

εγω παντος δεν την αλλαζω με τιποτα!! :01. Wink:

----------


## gmalamos

Myo or ever...Μην τρελενεστε...Ειναι κατα την αποψη μου οτι καλυτερο κυκλοφορει στην αγορα.....

----------


## TEFAAtzis

πραγματικα ωραια πρωτεινη και η μπανανα που καταλανωνω τωρα απλα απιστευτη!!!

----------


## Eddie

Ας μου εξηγησει και μενα καποιος γιατι βλεπω οτι γινεται μεγαλος ντορος γι αυτη την πρωτεινη και θελω να τη δοκιμασω.Απ οτι καταλαβα,την παιρνουμε οποτε θελουμε μεσα στη μερα πλην προ-προπονητικα και μεταπροπονητικα??

Η milk isolate πηγη που γραφει ειναι 80% καζεινη,οποτε καθυστερει σημαντικα την αφομειωση.

----------


## giannis64

Βασίλη δεν ξέρω για τους άλλους, αλλά επειδή εγώ προσωπικά έχω ένα πολύ άγευστο πρωινό, βάζω μέσα αυτήν την πρωτεΐνη και του δίνει καταπληκτική γεύση!!

φαντάσου ένα πρωινό με βρώμη, νερό, 6 ασπράδια ωμα και μια μπανάνα σε ένα μπλέντερ!  χωρίς αυτήν την πρωτεΐνη δεν πίνετε! δοκίμασα και άλλες και δεν έκαναν δουλειά σε θέμα γεύσης!

άσε που την πίνω και ανάμεσα στον ύπνο!!

----------


## TEFAAtzis

> Βασίλη δεν ξέρω για τους άλλους, αλλά επειδή εγώ προσωπικά έχω ένα πολύ άγευστο πρωινό, βάζω μέσα αυτήν την πρωτεΐνη και του δίνει καταπληκτική γεύση!!
> 
> φαντάσου ένα πρωινό με βρώμη, νερό, 6 ασπράδια ωμα και μια μπανάνα σε ένα μπλέντερ!  χωρίς αυτήν την πρωτεΐνη δεν πίνετε! δοκίμασα και άλλες και δεν έκαναν δουλειά σε θέμα γεύσης!
> 
> άσε που την πίνω και ανάμεσα στον ύπνο!!




και γω το κανω αυτο :03. Thumb up:

----------


## flexakis

Ηθελα να επισημανω οτι καθε γευση εχει και διαφορετικη περιεκτικοτητα σε πρωτεινη,δλδ η σοκολατα μπορει να εχει πιο λιγα γρ. πρωτεινης ανα σκουπ σε συγκριση με την βανιλια π.χ. αυτο συμβαινει σε πολες εταιριες,ισως και εδω.
Συνηθως εμεις οι μποντιμπιλντερς ειμαστε λιγο της υπερβολης,δλδ. λεει ενα σκουπ και μεις βαζουμε 1 και κατι για να ειμαστε παντα καλυμενοι σε θεματα πρωτεινης,οποτε δεν ανυσηχουμε αν εχει 21 η 25 γρ.

----------


## salpas18

> και εγω αυτη χρησιμοποιω ακομη και στους αγωνες.
> αρχισε ο συνηθισμενος πολεμος εταιρειων οταν καποια συμπληρωματα ανεβαινουν.


να ρωτησω κατι ασχετο σορρυ κιολας ioanni και μετα την προπο αυτην βαζεις η whey?

----------


## giannis64

> Ηθελα να επισημανω οτι καθε γευση εχει και διαφορετικη περιεκτικοτητα σε πρωτεινη,δλδ η σοκολατα μπορει να εχει πιο λιγα γρ. πρωτεινης ανα σκουπ σε συγκριση με την βανιλια π.χ. αυτο συμβαινει σε πολες εταιριες,ισως και εδω.
> Συνηθως εμεις οι μποντιμπιλντερς ειμαστε λιγο της υπερβολης,δλδ. λεει ενα σκουπ και μεις βαζουμε 1 και κατι για να ειμαστε παντα καλυμενοι σε θεματα πρωτεινης,οποτε δεν ανυσηχουμε αν εχει 21 η 25 γρ.


+1 :03. Thumb up: 
και δεν λες οτι πολλες φορες κοτσαρουμε και 2 σκουπ αντι για ενα?? :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Eddie

Οκ.Να ξερω να τη δοκιμασω τοτε :01. Wink:

----------


## Adinamos

> άσε που την πίνω και ανάμεσα στον ύπνο!!


Δηλαδη??? Εκει που σηκωνεσαι να κατουρησεις το βραδυ, χτυπας και μια πρωτεινη?? :01. Unsure:  :01. Unsure:  :01. Unsure:  :01. Unsure:

----------


## Eddie

> Δηλαδη??? Εκει που σηκωνεσαι να κατουρησεις το βραδυ, χτηπας και μια πρωτεινη??


Φυσικα,και γω το κανω αυτο.Εαν εχουν περασει 4-5 ωρες που κοιμαμαι ναι,αν πεσω για υπνο στις 1 και στις 2 παω για κατουρημα δε παιρνω.

----------


## giannis64

> Δηλαδη??? Εκει που σηκωνεσαι να κατουρησεις το βραδυ, χτηπας και μια πρωτεινη??


ναι φυσικα!!
υπαρχει τιποτα καλυτερο??
οχι ομως να βαζεις ρολοι? μονο αν σηκωθεις απο μονος σου! :01. Wink:

----------


## giannis64

> Φυσικα,και γω το κανω αυτο.Εαν εχουν περασει 4-5 ωρες που κοιμαμαι ναι,αν πεσω για υπνο στις 1 και στις 2 παω για κατουρημα δε παιρνω.


 :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Eddie

Μα το ενα σκουπ δε λεει τιποτα απο μονο του!Ο καθενας κοιταει να παιρνει τα γραμμαρια που του αναλογουνε.

----------


## TEFAAtzis

> ναι φυσικα!!
> υπαρχει τιποτα καλυτερο??
> οχι ομως να βαζεις ρολοι? μονο αν σηκωθεις απο μονος σου!





μην βαρεσετε αλλα κανα 2 φορες το χω κανει αυτο :01. Unsure:

----------


## Adinamos

Tι λετε τωρα ρε μαγκες!!!
Την επομενη φορα πριν πεσω για υπνο θα βαλω το σεικερ πανω απο το καζανακι της τουαλετας, αμα σηκωθω για κατουρημα να το θυμηθω!!!

----------


## Eddie

> [/COLOR]
> 
> μην βαρεσετε αλλα κανα 2 φορες το χω κανει αυτο


Χαλας την εκκριση της αυξητικης σου τσαμπα ρε.

Απορω,αμα δεν εβαζες ξυπνητηρι,ποσο τουμπανο θα ησουν τωρα? :01. Razz:

----------


## TEFAAtzis

> Χαλας την εκκριση της αυξητικης σου τσαμπα ρε.
> 
> Απορω,αμα δεν εβαζες ξυπνητηρι,ποσο τουμπανο θα ησουν τωρα?


X0AX0AX0AX0AXA0X0AX0A λες για αυτο να ειμαι ετσι τσιλημπιθρας ρε Bill???

----------


## ioannis1

> να ρωτησω κατι ασχετο σορρυ κιολας ioanni και μετα την προπο αυτην βαζεις η whey?


την ιδια βαζω γιατι γουευ ειναι και αυτη.

----------


## Eddie

> την ιδια βαζω γιατι γουευ ειναι και αυτη.


Δεν ειναι whey Γιαννη,blend ειναι!Αφου εχει μεσα και αλμπουμινη και milk isolate που το 80% ειναι της milk isolate ειναι καζεινη.

----------


## TEFAAtzis

> Δεν ειναι whey Γιαννη,blend ειναι!Αφου εχει μεσα και αλμπουμινη και milk isolate που το 80% ειναι της milk isolate ειναι καζεινη.


σωστος ο Βασιλης.Μηπως μπερδευτικες ρε τεραστιε???

----------


## giannis64

ετσι οπως τα λέει ο βασιλης ειναι!!! :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:

----------


## sTeLaKoS

> την ιδια βαζω γιατι γουευ ειναι και αυτη.


Να Γιάννη γιατί δε μπορείς να βάλεις κιλά και έχεις κολλήσει στα 75. Επειδή πίνεις καζείνη και αλμπουμίνη μεταπροπονητικά!  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle: 
Α μη ξεχάσω το μέλι ή τη δεξτρόζη αντί του vitagro ή του waxy.  :01. Mr. Green: 

Αυτό έτσι για να δούμε πόσο λάθος κάνουμε εμείς οι όχι τόσο έμπειροι που όμως κοιτάμε τη λεπτομέρεια..


Stick to basics μάγκες, ο Arlond γάλα έπινε.

----------


## jGod

μακαρι το μονο θεμα στις πρωτεινες να ειναι αυτες οι ψιλοδιαφορες 2-3 γρ. πρωτεινης..δεν λεω να γραφει 25γρ. πρωτ. και να χει 12.5!
παρολα αυτα η κοροιδια ειναι κοροιδια..αλλα θα θελα να παιξει ενα τσεκ σε ολες τις εταιριες ταυτοχρονα ..και απο κει να βγουνε συμπερασματα..προσωπικα δν εμπιστευομαι καμια..περα απο 1-2 πανακριβες εταιριες οπως την AST vp2 που ετυχε οταν ειχα προσβαση σε χημειο να την κανουμε αναλυση για εκπαιδευτικους σκοπους ..και πάλι όμως δεν ξέρεις αν ολες οι παρτιδες ειναι οκ.

----------


## TEFAAtzis

> μακαρι το μονο θεμα στις πρωτεινες να ειναι αυτες οι ψιλοδιαφορες 2-3 γρ. πρωτεινης..δεν λεω να γραφει 25γρ. πρωτ. και να χει 12.5!
> παρολα αυτα η κοροιδια ειναι κοροιδια..αλλα θα θελα να παιξει ενα τσεκ σε ολες τις εταιριες ταυτοχρονα ..και απο κει να βγουνε συμπερασματα..προσωπικα δν εμπιστευομαι καμια..περα απο 1-2 πανακριβες εταιριες οπως την AST vp2 που ετυχε οταν ειχα προσβαση σε χημειο να την κανουμε αναλυση για εκπαιδευτικους σκοπους ..και πάλι όμως δεν ξέρεις αν ολες οι παρτιδες ειναι οκ.


+ 10000000

----------


## flexakis

> μακαρι το μονο θεμα στις πρωτεινες να ειναι αυτες οι ψιλοδιαφορες 2-3 γρ. πρωτεινης..δεν λεω να γραφει 25γρ. πρωτ. και να χει 12.5!
> παρολα αυτα η κοροιδια ειναι κοροιδια..αλλα θα θελα να παιξει ενα τσεκ σε ολες τις εταιριες ταυτοχρονα ..και απο κει να βγουνε συμπερασματα..προσωπικα δν εμπιστευομαι καμια..περα απο 1-2 πανακριβες εταιριες οπως την AST vp2 που ετυχε οταν ειχα προσβαση σε χημειο να την κανουμε αναλυση για εκπαιδευτικους σκοπους ..και πάλι όμως δεν ξέρεις αν ολες οι παρτιδες ειναι οκ.


Ρε παιδια 21,6 γρ πρωτεινης λεει η αναλυση και οχι 12γρ.!

----------


## Titanium

> Ρε παιδια 21,6 γρ πρωτεινης λεει η αναλυση και οχι 12γρ.!


Ναι αλλα στα 36 γρ που ειναι το σκουπ...οποτε αμεσος βγενει 60νταρα......

----------


## Devil Randime

> Ναι αλλα στα 36 γρ που ειναι το σκουπ...οποτε αμεσος βγενει 60νταρα......


Βασικα ο Gaspari απ'οτι διαβασα δικαιολογει τα αποτελεσματα της ερευνας της eurofins λεγοντας πως η % στη πρωτείνη μπορει να αλλαξει αν το προιον υποστει υγρασία. Μαλιστα ειπε πως στα εργαστήρια τα προιοντα δεν τυχαινουν και της καλυτερης των συνθηκων μιας και δε τα προσεχουν σε τι συνθηκες τα εκθετουν. Σε αυτο δεν εχει αδικο πάντως...

----------


## chaniotis.manos

και εγω εγω ακουσει πολ καλα λογια για την myofusion.στα παγκοσμια φορουμ την εχουνε στην τοπ τριαδα.θα την δοκιμασω και εγω.τωρα η γευσεις ..παιζουνε στον καθενα.και μενα μου προτεινανε την ον και οτι εχει φανταστικη γευση βαννιλιας αλλα εμενα δεν μου αρεσε.πολυ καλη διαλυτικοτητα αλλα απο γευση.... τωρα γουστα ειναι αυτα.και γενικως απο οτι εχω καταλαβει του γκασπαρι τα προιοντα ειναι ολα καλα.εχει βγαλει λιγα προιοντα αλλα ειναι ολα πολυ καλα.οσο αφορα την τιμη ειναι πολυ μικρες οι αποκλησεις.κανα 5 ευρω πανω κατω.

----------


## Adinamos

Οποιος θελει ας αναμειξει 1 σκουπ σοκολατα και 1 σκουπ φυστικοβουτηρο. Παρα πολυ ωραια η γευση απο την μιξη, Θα ελεγα οτι μειωνει κατα πολυ τη 'φαρμακιλα' που βγαζει η γευση φυστικοβουτηρο.
Thumbs up for Extra Chocoalte Peanutbutter :03. Thumb up:

----------


## thegravijia

πηγα σημερα στα xtreme και ο πωλητης μου προτεινε αυτη αλλα εγω επεμενα για την syntha cream k cookies  :01. Angry: 
μαλακια εκανα?
τελικα δεν πηρα καμια  :01. Unsure:

----------


## Titanium

> πηγα σημερα στα xtreme και ο πωλητης μου προτεινε αυτη αλλα εγω επεμενα για την syntha cream k cookies 
> μαλακια εκανα?
> τελικα δεν πηρα καμια


Ναι γιατι πρωτον την εχουν σε προσφορα και εχει την χαμιλοτερη τιμη στην ελλαδα στα χτρ και δευτερον γιατι ειναι πολυ καλη..... :08. Toast:

----------


## No Cash

> τελικα δεν πηρα καμια



καλα εκανες  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## thegravijia

> καλα εκανες


γιατι ρε νοκασ ποια προτεινεις εσυ?

----------


## Hercules

εγω παντως πηρα την myofusion 1 kg 25 ευρω σε βανιλια,οτι ειχε μεινει.απο γευση απαιχτη

----------


## ancient

Γειας ,, σας,,

θα ηθελα την γνωμης σας για την MYOFUSION πρωτεινη ειναι καλη? την εχει δοκιμαση κανεις ? σκεφτομαι να την παρω αμα καποιος ξερρει κατι ας απαντησει  ευχαρηστω η ας πρωτινη κατι καλυτερο  :01. Smile:

----------


## TEFAAtzis

topic locked.Υπαρχει ειδη θεμα με την πρωτεινη αυτη.Πριν το κλειδωσουν οι mods θα σου πω απλα οτι ειναι καλη και γενικα αξιοπιστης εταιρειας.Απλα αλλη φορα κανε ενα search για το θεμα που θες

----------


## gmalamos

http://forum.bodybuilding.gr/showthr...735#post254735

----------


## giannis64

διαβασε το πιο πανω θεμα και κανε αναζητηση πριν ανοιξεις καινουργιο για να δεις αν ιδιο υπαρχει ηδη!

καλως ηρθες στο φορουμ!

----------


## deluxe

Μετα απο τοσα χρονια που παιρνω ON και λιγες φορες reflex, σκεφτομαι να δοκιμασω τη myofusion.

Παρατηρω οτι ειναι κοντα στα 70% περιεκτικοτητα σε πρωτεϊνη. Να τη πινω με γαλα ή με νερο;

Επισης ειναι καταλληλη για μετα την προπονηση, εκτος απο το πρωϊνο;

Μερικοι την χρησιμοποιουν και στο βραδυνο; Ειναι καταλληλη;




> άσε που την πίνω και ανάμεσα στον ύπνο!!


Δλδ, ξυπνας για να πιεις πρωτεϊνη; Και γιατι να μη πιεις καζεϊνη πριν τον υπνο και να εισαι ok;

Ενταξει, λενε οτι δεν ειναι για Post workout, αλλα δε πιστευω οι χιλιαδες κατοχοι της, ολοι τους να εχουν και επιπλεον whey και καζεϊνη. Εξαλλου εγω τη whey με γαλα τη πινω τις περισσοτερες φορες, οποτε παλι blend γινεται, στο περιπου.

----------


## Ευρης

Χρησιμοποιω πολυ καιρο τη myo, κυρίως για πρωινο και γ μεταπροπονητικο γευμα με νερό. είναι κατάλληλ και για βραδινο καθώς είναι ταχείας + βραδείας καύσης.

----------


## giannis64

> Μετα απο τοσα χρονια που παιρνω ON και λιγες φορες reflex, σκεφτομαι να δοκιμασω τη myofusion.
> 
> Παρατηρω οτι ειναι κοντα στα 70% περιεκτικοτητα σε πρωτεϊνη. Να τη πινω με γαλα ή με νερο;
> 
> *αναλογα την ωρα που θα την πιεις..*
> 
> Επισης ειναι καταλληλη για μετα την προπονηση, εκτος απο το πρωϊνο;
> 
> *ναι..*
> ...


.

----------


## deluxe

Γιατι το μπερδεψα; Ενταξει ξερω η myofusion εχει και egg protein και διαφορες αλλες, οχι μονο casein.

Αλλα σιγουρα κανει για post; Δεν αργει να γινει η απορροφηση; Αλλα να μου πεις και την whey εγω την πινω κανα 30λεπτο μετα το γυμναστηριο, αφου πρωτα πινω waxy.

Δε ξερω.. Παντως δε θελω να μπλεξω με 3 κουτια πρωτεινης.. (Whey,Blend,Casein ).

----------


## giannis_s

> Δε ξερω.. Παντως δε θελω να μπλεξω με 3 κουτια πρωτεινης.. (Whey,Blend,Casein ).


Αν το σκεφτείς, το ίδιο κόστος έχει περίπου..Τι 3 scoop από την ίδια την ημέρα, τι 1 scoop από 3 διαφορετικές..εγώ την βάζω για τα ενδιάμεσα, αλλά μεταπροπονητικά έχω isolate και προ ύπνου casein όπως ανέφερες..εκτός αν τα 3 κουτιά είναι πολλά ως προς τον χώρο που πιάνουν γιατί εκεί έχεις ένα δίκιο  :01. Smile:

----------


## beefmeup

> Γιατι το μπερδεψα; Ενταξει ξερω η myofusion εχει και egg protein και διαφορες αλλες, οχι μονο casein.
> 
> Αλλα σιγουρα κανει για post; Δεν αργει να γινει η απορροφηση; Αλλα να μου πεις και την whey εγω την πινω κανα 30λεπτο μετα το γυμναστηριο, αφου πρωτα πινω waxy.


οι πρωτεινες αυτες που ειναι μπλεντ,εχουν μεσα σκονες που ειναι μοριακα δεμενες κ το στομαχι τις αντιμετωπιζει σαν μια αυτουσια πηγη,γιαυτο μπορουν να σου παρεχουν αργα κ γρηγορα αμινο.(λογικα).αρα κανει κ για ποστ αν θες.
οπως το γαλα που λεγαμε στο αλλο θεμα που επειδη εχει μια εννιαια μοριακη δομη σου δινει αργα κ γρηγορα αμινο.
δεν ειναι σκονες πεταμενες οπως ναναι σε ενα κουβα γιατι αν γινοταν αυτο,δεν θα χες σωστο καταμερισμο των πηγων πρωτεινης,αλλα η καζεινη,τοτε θα εμπλεκε με την whey,κ θα στην αργουσε παραπανω.

απο μονα τους δλδ το γαλα,κ η σκονη αυτη εινα οκ για ποστ(υπο προυποθεσεις),αλλα αν κανεις προσμιξη με κατι αλλο(γαλα) να εισαι σιγουρος οτι θα αργησει να αποροφηθει.

----------


## deluxe

Μαλιστα. Αρκετα ενδιαφερον αυτο που λες. Αλλα γενικα η καλυτερα ωρα για αυτες τις πρωτεϊνες ειναι ενδιαμεσα απο γευματα και στο πρωϊνο, σωστα;

Τωρα δε ξερω γιατι μερικοι τις χρησιμοποιουν και στο βραδυνο.

----------


## Adinamos

Γιατι με γαλατακι γινεται πολυ καλο ροφημα για πριν τον υπνο.

----------


## beefmeup

> Γιατι με γαλατακι γινεται πολυ καλο ροφημα για πριν τον υπνο.


αυτο,ναι.

----------


## deluxe

Να φανταστω χωρις ξηρους καρπους.

----------


## LeoSake

Την χρησιμοποιώ 2 μήνες και από γεύση είναι καταπληκτική, εάν και δεν διαλύεται τοοοοοσο καλά σε παγωμένο νερό...Σε νερό θερμοκρασίας δωματίου πάντως όλα είναι κομπλέ...




> Για μακράς διαρκείας παροχή αμινοξέων η καλύτερη με μεγααάλη διαφορά πηγή πρωτείνης είναι η micellar casein η οποία δυστηχώς κοστίζει 3 φορές περίπου όσο η απλή whey concentrate. Το άλλο που βοηθάει έιναι η προσθήκη λίπους.


Φίλε Bane μπορείς να εξηγήσεις λίγο παραπάνω τι εννοείς με αυτά ?

----------


## beefmeup

^^^
για το πανω,εχω την ενυπωση οτι πλεον η υδρολυμενη καζεινη ειναι καλυτερη της miscelar οσον αφορα την αργη ελευθερωση αμινο στο αιμα για περισοτερη ωρα..

αν κανω λαθος,με διορθωνει ο μπεην,μιας κ ειναι δικη του παραθεση :01. Wink:

----------


## deluxe

micellar casein δεν ειναι αυτη της optimum; Οπως και της reflex;

Δλδ για βραδυ καλυτερα να προτιμησω τις 2 παραπανω; Σε συνδιασμο με γαλα;

Επειδη θα παρω και την myofusion, για πρωϊνο και μαλλον για post, μπορειτε να μου πειτε την καλυτερη γευση; Το φυστικοβουτυρο ειναι καλο;

----------


## giannis_s

> ^^^
> για το πανω,εχω την ενυπωση οτι πλεον η υδρολυμενη καζεινη ειναι καλυτερη της miscelar οσον αφορα την αργη ελευθερωση αμινο στο αιμα για περισοτερη ωρα..
> 
> αν κανω λαθος,με διορθωνει ο μπεην,μιας κ ειναι δικη του παραθεση


υδρολυμένη καζείνη δεν έχω συναντήσει..διαφορά στην ποιότητα υπάρχει μεταξύ calcium και micellar αν εννοείς αυτό, με την micellar να υπερέχει με διαφορά.
Για τον λόγο αυτό δεν προτιμώ την optimum που είναι blend, αλλά την reflex ή την syntrax micellar creme που τσακιζειιιιιιιιιιιιιιι (σε γεύση τουλάχιστον  :01. Razz: )
Από εκεί και πέρα, στο στομάχι συνήθως συμβαίνει το εξής: όταν του δίνουμε 2 τροφές που απορροφόνται με διαφορετική ταχύτητα, τότε η πιο "γρήγορη" αναγκάζεται να ακολουθήσει μερικώς την πιο "αργή"..δεν είμαι ούτε μοριακός, ούτε διατροφολόγος, απλά το λίπος χωνεύεται αργότερα και δημιουργεί και κάποιου είδους μοριακό δεσμό με την πρωτείνη, με αποτέλεσμα να επιβραδύνεται η απορρόφηση των αμινοξέων (καλό για το βράδυ, αρκεί τα λιπαρά να μην είναι από 3 πίτσες  :01. Razz: )

αν κάπου είμαι λάθος, παρακαλώ...

----------


## deluxe

Υδρολυμενη καζεϊνη υπαρχει, αλλα ειναι ακριβη!

Δε νομιζω της optimum να ειναι blend!

----------


## giannis_s

> Υδρολυμενη καζεϊνη υπαρχει, αλλα ειναι ακριβη!


Θα μπορούσα να έχω ένα Link να της ρίξω μια ματιά;;




> Δε νομιζω της optimum να ειναι blend!


Κι όμως είναι blend calcium και micellar casein. Ενώ οι άλλες 2 που σου αναφέρω είναι (κατά δήλωση της εταιρείας) μόνο micellar η οποία είναι ανώτερη..

----------


## deluxe

****************

Εγω η καζεϊνη της ON που εχω ειναι 100% casein whey.


*Δεν επιτρέπεται η διασύνδεση "link" ξένων εμπορικών καταστημάτων** πέρα από ελληνικά καταστηματα, τους χορηγούς της ιστοσελίδας καθώς και φιλικές ιστοσελίδες.Bodybuilding.gr team
*

----------


## giannis_s

Δεν αμφιβάλλω..απλά είναι μίξη calcium και micellar casein, με την calcium να είναι ο κυρίως όγκος...θα σου έλεγα να προτιμήσεις κάποια που να είναι μόνο micellar, αυτό εννοώ..thx για το Lïnk!

----------


## deluxe

Που λεει οτι ειναι calcium; Στο κουτι που εχω δε γραφει κατι τετοιο. Κανονικα θα επρεπε, αν οντως περιειχε και calcium casein.

----------


## metz

Η ON Gold Standard 100% είναι MICELLAR CASEIN




*Δεν επιτρέπεται η διασύνδεση "link" ξένων εμπορικών καταστημάτων** πέρα από ελληνικά καταστηματα, τους χορηγούς της ιστοσελίδας καθώς και φιλικές ιστοσελίδες.Bodybuilding.gr team*

----------


## deluxe

Μπορεις να αναφερεσαι στην Pro Complex Night εσυ.

----------


## metz

> Η ON Gold Standard 100% είναι MICELLAR CASEIN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Δεν επιτρέπεται η διασύνδεση "link" ξένων εμπορικών καταστημάτων** πέρα από ελληνικά καταστηματα, τους χορηγούς της ιστοσελίδας καθώς και φιλικές ιστοσελίδες.Bodybuilding.gr team*


Link από το επίσημο website της Optimum Nutrition έβαλα...

----------


## metz

> Μπορεις να αναφερεσαι στην Pro Complex Night εσυ.


Όχι! 

Αναφέρομαι στην ON Gold Standard 100%. 

Στο επίσημο website της Optimum Nutrition αναφέρει πως είναι MICELLAR CASEIN.

----------


## deluxe

Δε το λεω σε εσενα! Εννοειται οτι ειναι micellar casein! Αφου αυτη εχω και εγω!

----------


## metz

> Δε το λεω σε εσενα! Εννοειται οτι ειναι micellar casein! Αφου αυτη εχω και εγω!


Sorry! Τώρα το είδα  :08. Toast:

----------


## Polyneikos

Παιδια εδω είναι το τοπικ για την Myofusion,υπαρχουν αντίστοιχα τόπικς για όλα τα συμπληρωματα,stay on topic please

----------


## giannis_s

> Μπορεις να αναφερεσαι στην Pro Complex Night εσυ.


Για να το κλείσουμε, επειδή έχει δίκιο ο Πολύνεικος..
Στο Site της optimum: 
Ingredients:
Protein Blend (Micellar Casein, *Calcium Caseinate*), 
MONO η Natural Casein Protein λέει πως έχει μόνο Micellar..αλλά αυτή είναι άλλο κουτί..

Και για να επανέλθουμε, για τον παραπάνω λόγω καλύτερα να μην έχεις την Myofusion στο βραδυνό σου..η whey που αποτελεί το μεγαλύτερο ποσοστό της είναι ινσουλογενής και γενικά το profil των αμινοξέων της εφόσον είναι blend, είναι για ενδιάμεσα κατά την αποψή μου..

----------


## deluxe

Θα την αγορασω για post. Οχι ακριβως βεβαια, καθως θα την πινω μετα απο 30-45 λεπτα, αφου εχω πιει αμινοξεα + waxy. Ας πουμε σα ενα μικρο γευμα.

----------


## giannis_s

Οκ, σωστά..δεν θα έφτανα τα 45 λεπτά δεδομένου οτι δεν είναι Isolate και θα χρειαστεί και λίγη ώρα να σου δώσει αμινοξέα..κατά τα άλλα εγώ την βάζω στο πρωινό μου και 1μιση ώρα πριν την προπόνηση με αλεσμένη βρώμη σαν γεύμα..

----------


## deluxe

Δλδ μετα απο ποση ωρα προτεινεις να την πινω; Μετα απο 20 λεπτα; Και μετα απο ποση ωρα στερεο γευμα, δεδομενου οτι θα την πινω μαζι με γαλα; Λογικα 1+ ωρα.

Ποια γευση μου προτεινετε;

----------


## Adinamos

> Ποια γευση μου προτεινετε;


Oλες πλην βανιλιας.

----------


## Eddie

> Δλδ μετα απο ποση ωρα προτεινεις να την πινω; Μετα απο 20 λεπτα; Και μετα απο ποση ωρα στερεο γευμα, δεδομενου οτι θα την πινω μαζι με γαλα; Λογικα 1+ ωρα.


Μyofusion με γαλα μετα την προπονηση??

Περιμενε μεχρι το βραδυ τοτε να φας το γιαουρτακι τοτε μια και καλη..

----------


## Ευρης

Φυστικοβουτυρο εχει δοκιμασει κανεις?
τι λεει?

----------


## Polyneikos

Εχω δοκιμασει εγω από εναν φίλο που την είχε παρει,πολυ γλυκια,εντονη γευση,πραγματικα ξεχωριστη.Θα μπορουσε ευκολα να αντικαταστησει ενα ρόφημα σοκολατας με γευση που σερβίρουν στις καφετεριες. :01. Razz:

----------


## giannis_s

> Δλδ μετα απο ποση ωρα προτεινεις να την πινω; Μετα απο 20 λεπτα; Και μετα απο ποση ωρα στερεο γευμα, δεδομενου οτι θα την πινω μαζι με γαλα; Λογικα 1+ ωρα.
> 
> Ποια γευση μου προτεινετε;


Ναι αν είχα myofusion με γάλα μεταπροπονητικά (ασχέτως του τι λόγους έχει ο καθένας να κάνει ή να μην κάνει κάτι τέτοιο) θα ακολουθούσα τέτοιο timing..

Μείνε μακριά από βανίλια...ομολογώ πως την έπινα συνεχόμενα απλά επειδή γουστάρω τις βανίλιες...αλλά η συγκεκριμένη με έχει ψιλο-αηδιάσει πλέον..ακούγεται πως η σοκολάτα είναι καλή αν δεν θες να ρισκάρεις μπανάνα και φυστικοβούτυρο..(αν και το τελευταίο ακούγεται δελεαστικό)..

----------


## giannis64

δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί να πιει την συγκεκριμένη πρωτεΐνη με γάλα στο μεταπροπονητικο του ρόφημα, γιατί μετά από 20 λεπτά και όχι αμέσως?

----------


## Adinamos

Γιατι εχει και τις υδατανθρακοαμινοκρεατινες του.

----------


## giannis64

δεν είναι απάντηση αυτή...

κρεατίνη η myofusion ?

την ποσότητα υδατανθράκων που έχει την έχουν και η isolate σχεδόν.
μια πιο σαφής αιτιολογία θα ήθελα...

----------


## No Cash

> Ναι αν είχα myofusion με γάλα μεταπροπονητικά (ασχέτως του τι λόγους έχει ο καθένας να κάνει ή να μην κάνει κάτι τέτοιο) θα ακολουθούσα τέτοιο timing..
> 
> Μείνε μακριά από βανίλια...ομολογώ πως την έπινα συνεχόμενα απλά επειδή γουστάρω τις βανίλιες...αλλά η συγκεκριμένη με έχει ψιλο-αηδιάσει πλέον..ακούγεται πως η σοκολάτα είναι καλή αν δεν θες να ρισκάρεις μπανάνα και φυστικοβούτυρο..(αν και το τελευταίο ακούγεται δελεαστικό)..




η βανιλια ειναι πολυ μετρια..(δεν ειμαι και fan της βανιλιας βεβαια)...

η milk chocolate ειναι ΑΠΙΣΤΕΥΤΗ!

----------


## giannis64

> η βανιλια ειναι πολυ μετρια..(δεν ειμαι και fan της βανιλιας βεβαια)...
> 
> η milk chocolate ειναι ΑΠΙΣΤΕΥΤΗ!


+1 :03. Thumb up: 

και οπως ειπε και ο κωστας ειναι σαν να περνεις σοκολατα σε ενα καφε!

----------


## Adinamos

Αμεσως μετα την προπο wms+creatine+aminos. σε 15' εχουν χονευτει, μετα myofysion που παιρνει λιγο χρονο.

----------


## giannis64

> Αμεσως μετα την προπο wms+creatine+aminos. σε 15' εχουν χονευτει, μετα myofysion που παιρνει λιγο χρονο.


αμινος? τι αμινο? αν ειναι bcaa τοτε οκ. αν ειναι κομπλε αμινο τοτε η πρωτεινη ειναι περιτη.

εγω αλλο ρωτησα....
γιατι να μην παρει μαζι με ολα τα υπολοιπα και την myofysion μαζι.

----------


## manos_

> Θα την αγορασω για post. Οχι ακριβως βεβαια, καθως θα την πινω μετα απο 30-45 λεπτα, αφου εχω πιει αμινοξεα + waxy. Ας πουμε σα ενα μικρο γευμα.


να ξερεις οτι αυτες θελουν μιαμιση ωρα για αποροφηση σωστη δεν ειναι whey και αν πας με το γραμμα σε αυτα δεν κανει για μετα την προπονηση.Εγω την επαιρνα αλλα εγω δεν τρωω τετοια κοληματα.Επισης αυτο που κανετε που την παιρνετε με φαι παλι λαθος ειναι μπερδευονται τα συστατικα και σας κανει και το στομαχι κολο μονο γαλα και γιαουρτι μπορεις να βαλεις στην πρωτεινη.

----------


## Adinamos

> αμινος? τι αμινο? αν ειναι bcaa τοτε οκ. αν ειναι κομπλε αμινο τοτε η πρωτεινη ειναι περιτη.
> 
> εγω αλλο ρωτησα....
> γιατι να μην παρει μαζι με ολα τα υπολοιπα και την myofysion μαζι.


Γιατι η πρωτεινη θα τραβηξει πισω τον ολη πεψη. 
+Το σεικερ θα γεμισει μεχρι πανω με σκονες
+η πρωτεινη εχει γευση σοκολατα, το wms εχει γευση κερασι, τα bcca εχουν αλλη. Θα πινεται?

----------


## giannis_s

> Γιατι η πρωτεινη θα τραβηξει πισω τον ολη πεψη. 
> +Το σεικερ θα γεμισει μεχρι πανω με σκονες
> +η πρωτεινη εχει γευση σοκολατα, το wms εχει γευση κερασι, τα bcca εχουν αλλη. Θα πινεται?


+1
Αλλά πέραν αυτού, τα αμινοξέα ανταγωνίζονται μεταξύ τους για απορρόφηση..το να πάρει πρωτείνη, ακόμα και isolate αμέσως μετά την προπόνηση, καταργεί ουσιαστικά την χρησιμότητα των αμινοξέων, είτε BCAA μόνο είτε ΕΑΑ.
Το να πάρεις ΕΑΑ δεν καταργεί την ανάγκη της πρωτείνης και ανάποδα. Τα ΕΑΑS είναι ελεύθερης μορφής και δεν χρειάζεται να προκύψουν ως προιόν μεταβολισμού της πρωτείνης. Εξάλλου η πρωτείνη έχει και Νοn essential μέσα, και γενικότερα δεν ταυτίζεται η χρησιμότητα των L-αμινοξέων με 1 scoop πρωτείνης.
Οπότε καλό είναι να υπάρχει απόσταση μεταξύ τους. Και βέβαια όπως λέει ο manos και είπα και νωρίτερα, ναι αν το πάρεις κατά γράμμα, δεν θα έβαζες myofusion μετά την προπόνηση, αλλά μια isolate ιδανικά, και αυτή όμως 20 λεπτά μετά τα αμινοξέα σου..

edit: milk Ή double chocolate???

----------


## giannis64

εγώ παίρνω bcaa με κρεατίνη και waxy σε ένα σεικερ, το πίνω., και σε ένα άλλο την myofysion και όλα καλά. 

τώρα αν η myofysion πάει την πέψη τον υπολοίπων πίσω, δεν το νομίζω. εγώ μετά από μια ωρα 45 λεπτά κάνω και γεύμα.

στο μεταπροπονητικο όλα αυτά απορροφούνται στον τριπλάσιο χρόνο αποτι σε οποιοιδήποτε άλλη στιγμή της μέρας.


τελος ας το αφησουμε για το θεμα του μεταπροπονητικου.

----------


## giannis64

> Γιατι εχει και τις υδατανθρακοαμινοκρεατινες του.


 
όσο γιαυτο ίσως θα πρέπει να το αναιρέσεις ξαναδιαβάζοντας τα συστατικά της.

----------


## giannis_s

Ο καθένας κάνει τις επιλογές του χωρίς να σημαίνει ότι είναι σωστές ή τέλειες, και αυτό το λέω και για εμένα πρώτα.
Εγώ απλά παρέθεσα κάτι που έχω διαβάσει για τα αμινοξέα, και θα σου πρότεινα κάποια φορά να δοκιμάσεις και αυτό τον τρόπο. Για να έχω γνώμη, έχω κάνει και τα 2...δεν έχω κάτι άλλο για να μην είμαστε off όπως σωστά λες..

Όσον αφορά την myofusion, o adinamos δεν αναφερόταν στα συστατικά της, αλλά στο ότι ο deluxe έχει να πιει "υδαταθρακοκρεατίνες" με το που τελείωνει..

----------


## manos_

doubleeeeeeeeee chocolate για γευση.

----------


## giannis_s

τηχ mano!

----------


## giannis64

καλό είναι αν θέλουμε να το αναλύσουμε περισσότερο να το κάνουμε εδω

http://www.bodybuilding.gr/forum/sho...d.php?p=173187





> Όσον αφορά την myofusion, o adinamos δεν αναφερόταν στα συστατικά της, αλλά στο ότι ο deluxe έχει να πιει "υδαταθρακοκρεατίνες" με το που τελείωνει..


 
edit. νομιζα ετσι οπως το ανεφερε πως ηταν για την πρωτεινη. οποτε οκ..

----------


## Adinamos

Οχι αναφερομουν στο οτι εχει να πιει αλλες 4-5 σκονες :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## deluxe

οχι και 5 σκονες!! 

ακουω καλα λογια και για φυστικοβουτυρο και για milk chocolate. Ποια να ειναι καλυτερη, αραγες;

----------


## Eddie

> οχι και 5 σκονες!! 
> 
> ακουω καλα λογια και για φυστικοβουτυρο και για milk chocolate. Ποια να ειναι καλυτερη, αραγες;


Τωρα τι να λεμε..δοκιμασε και κρατα αυτη που σου αρεσει.Δεν υπαρχει καλη ουτε κακη γευση.Ο καθε ουρανισκος ειναι διαφορετικος..

----------


## Adinamos

> οχι και 5 σκονες!! 
> 
> ακουω καλα λογια και για φυστικοβουτυρο και για milk chocolate. Ποια να ειναι καλυτερη, αραγες;


Νταξει ειπα να το κανω λιιιιγο πιο υπερβολικο :01. Razz: 
Ξεκινα με την σοκολατα γαλακτος που ειναι φανταστικη (εχω πιει πανω απο 10 κουτες και δεν την εχω βαρεθει)

----------


## deluxe

10 κουτες!! Τοτε πρεπει να ειναι πολυ καλη! Θα την δοκιμασω.

Ποτε την πινεις εσυ φιλε ειπαμε; Το πρωϊ μονο;

----------


## Konstantinos.

Η σοκολατα ειναι απιστευτη! Θες να πινεις συνεχεια!!!

Επινα 2 σκουπ το πρωι και 1 πριν κοιμηθω!

----------


## Adinamos

Πρωι, βραδυ με γαλα, ισως και ενα ενδιαμεσα στη μερα αναλογα με τα γευματα μου.

----------


## Χρήστος Κ.

Όντως milk chocolate πολύ καλή!

----------


## razor3

Πολύ καλή!!! Και η γεύση της (milk chocolate που έχω εγώ) είναι μάχιμη!!!

----------


## deluxe

Τελικα λετε να δοκιμασω milkshake και οχι φυστικοβουτυρο;

----------


## Eddie

> Τελικα λετε να δοκιμασω milkshake και οχι φυστικοβουτυρο;


Εγω θα επαιρνα φυστικοβουτυρο δαγκωτο.

----------


## Adinamos

Σημερα ανοιξα τη φραουλα. Ενδιαφερουσα γευση, ισως πολυ φρουτενια για τα δικα μου γουστα. Εχοντας δοκιμασει ολες τις γευσεις τις κατατασω με σειρα:
Σοκολατα (ο,τι πιο γευστικο υπαρχει σε σκονη. συναγονιζεται αυτη των σταρμπαξ)
Φυστικοβουτηρο (παρα πολυ γευστικο και πετυχημενο)
Μπανανα (ωραια γευση, για αλλαγη μια φορα στο τοσο καλη ειναι)
Φραουλα (οκ γευση, αλλα μαλον δε την προτεινω)
Βανιλια (αθλια φαρμακιλα, μη την προτιμησετε)

----------


## Titanium

> Εγω θα επαιρνα φυστικοβουτυρο δαγκωτο.


Στην αρχει ειναι γαματη η γευση αλλα μετα μπορω να πω οτι μπουχτισα λιγο......καλητερα σοκολατα....

----------


## Stalker

Για αρχαριους αυτη η πρωτεινη ειναι καταλληλη? Για παραδειγμα εγω δεν εχω παρει ποτε μου πρωτεινη. Τι θα ηταν καλυτερο να παρω αυτην ή την Gold whey  της ΟΝ?

----------


## Titanium

> Για αρχαριους αυτη η πρωτεινη ειναι καταλληλη? Για παραδειγμα εγω δεν εχω παρει ποτε μου πρωτεινη. Τι θα ηταν καλυτερο να παρω αυτην ή την Gold whey  της ΟΝ?


Δεν εχει να κανει με αρχαριους και με προχωριμενους η επιλογη μιας πρωτεινης....Οπια θελεις μπορεις να παρεις.....Αλλα μη το ψαχεις και πολυ για πρωτεινη...αναμεσα στις δυο παρε οπια βρεις φτινοτερη....και οι δυο καλες ειναι.....

----------


## metz

> Δεν εχει να κανει με αρχαριους και με προχωριμενους η επιλογη μιας πρωτεινης....Οπια θελεις μπορεις να παρεις.....Αλλα μη το ψαχεις και πολυ για πρωτεινη...αναμεσα στις δυο παρε οπια βρεις φτινοτερη....και οι δυο καλες ειναι.....


+1   :03. Clap:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## eri_87

Μιας που έπιασαν τα κρύα, έχω να πω ότι φτιάχνω ζεστό ρόφημα σοκολάτας μαμάτο με τη myofusion! Σε ένα μεγάλο ποτήρι βάζω νερό, το ζεσταίνω μικροκύματα και μετά  μόνο 1/2 σκουπ αρκεί για την τέλεια σοκολάτα! :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz: 

Δε νομίζω να πειράζει το ζεστό νερό...Εξάλλου δε το βράζω κι όλας!

----------


## metz

> Μιας που έπιασαν τα κρύα, έχω να πω ότι φτιάχνω ζεστό ρόφημα σοκολάτας μαμάτο με τη myofusion! Σε ένα μεγάλο ποτήρι βάζω νερό, το ζεσταίνω μικροκύματα και μετά  μόνο 1/2 σκουπ αρκεί για την τέλεια σοκολάτα!
> 
> Δε νομίζω να πειράζει το ζεστό νερό...Εξάλλου δε το βράζω κι όλας!


Με γάλα αντί του νερού γίνεται καλύτερο...  :01. Razz:

----------


## -beba-

> Με γάλα αντί του νερού γίνεται καλύτερο...


Μη βάζετε γάλα όμως στο μεταπροπονητικό ρόφημα.

----------


## eri_87

> Με γάλα αντί του νερού γίνεται καλύτερο...


 :01. ROFL:  Ή αν κάποιος δε θέλει ολόκληρο ποτήρι γάλα, τα σπάει ακόμα κ με λίγο γάλα κ το υπόλοιπο νερό! Myofusion ειναι αυτή! Όπως κ ναναι ωραία είναι!!!

----------


## deluxe

Δοκιμασα και τη milkshake και το φυστικοβουτυρο. Δε μπορω να πω οτι εντυπωσιαστηκα με καποια απο τις δυο... Το φυστικοβουτυρο ισως λιγο καλυτερο. Το milkshake ειναι σα να πινω milko. Ωραιο μεν, κλασσικο δε.

----------


## arisfwtis

για πες εντυπωσεις απο το φυστικοβουτυρο της μυο
την εχω βαλει στο ματι για τα καλα
δυνατη γευση η ελαφρια?

----------


## deluxe

Καλη γευση. Σοκολατα μαζι με φυστικοβουτυρο μοιαζει. Βεβαια δεν εβαλα πολυ, 1/3 scoop μαζι με λιγο γαλα, ετσι για να την δοκιμασω απλα.

----------


## Ευρης

To γαλα το αποφευγουμε λογω καλυτερης απορροφησης οταν ειναι με νερο η για αλλους λογους και ποιους?

----------


## Paco

Το γαλα επιβραδυνει την απορρόφηση της πρωτεινης για αυτο και μετα την προπονηση προτιμουμε να την πίνουμε με νερο.Θελουμε όσο το δυνατον γρηγοροτερη απόρροφηση της πρωτεινης και την ταχύτερη διασπαση της σε αμινοξεα.Για πολλους βεβαια που εχω διαβασει και στο φόρουμ αυτα είναι λεπτομερειες ,απλα αναφερω την βελτιστη επιλογη.

----------


## deluxe

Το εχω ξαναπει, βγαινουμε και off-topic, αλλα εγω απο εδω και περα θα πινω myofusion με γαλα, 20-30 λεπτα μετα την προπονηση, αφου εχω παρει τα αμινοξεα μαζι με carbs.

Φυστικοβουτυρο τελικα ωραια γευση.

----------


## knowledgeowner

> Φίλε MUSCLEBOSS νομίζω πως ξέρω σε ποιο κατάστημα αναφέρεσαι




δεν μου λες και εμένα??? γιατί έχω δώσει όπως και πολλοί φίλοι μας απο εδώ άπειρα $$ σε συμπληρώματα

----------


## metz

> To γαλα το αποφευγουμε λογω καλυτερης απορροφησης οταν ειναι με νερο η για αλλους λογους και ποιους?


Το γάλα περιέχει κυρίως καζεΐνη - μορφή πρωτεΐνης ποιο αργής απορρόφησης από την whey (concentrate και isolate). Μετά την προπόνηση θέλουμε πρωτεΐνες γρήγορης απορρόφησης για να αρχίσει το σώμα να ξαναφτιάχνει μυς, να μπει δηλαδή σε αναβολική φάση και να ελαχιστοποιήσουμε τον όποιο μυικό καταβολισμό.  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## deluxe

Σωστος. Εγω ομως που θα το πινω 30-45 λεπτα αργοτερα, δε θα υπαρχει καποιο προβλημα. Θα ειναι σα ενα μικρο γευματακι. Και μετα κανονικο φαϊ.

----------


## LeoSake

Ρε παίδες μια γρήγορη ερώτηση, επειδή δεν είμαι και πολύ σίγουρος....
Με το σκούπ της, σε κάθε ρόφημα πρέπει να βάζουμε δύο δόσεις ?
Δηλαδή 2 σκούπς ανα σέικ ?

----------


## metz

> Ρε παίδες μια γρήγορη ερώτηση, επειδή δεν είμαι και πολύ σίγουρος....
> Με το σκούπ της, σε κάθε ρόφημα πρέπει να βάζουμε δύο δόσεις ?
> Δηλαδή 2 σκούπς ανα σέικ ?


Εξαρτάται πόσα γραμμάρια πρωτεΐνης σου δίνει το κάθε σκουπ και πόση πρωτεΐνη θες να πάρεις...

Κάθε πρωτείνη δεν σου δίνει τα ίδια γραμμάρια ανά σκουπ.

Εγώ π.χ. το πρωί υπολογίζω γύρω στα 30γραμ και μετά την προπόνηση περίπου 40γραμ. Είμαι και 97 κιλά όμως και κάνω αρκετά εντατικό πρόγραμμα.

----------


## LeoSake

> Εξαρτάται πόσα γραμμάρια πρωτεΐνης σου δίνει το κάθε σκουπ και πόση πρωτεΐνη θες να πάρεις...
> 
> Κάθε πρωτείνη δεν σου δίνει τα ίδια γραμμάρια ανά σκουπ.
> .


Ακριβώς γι' αυτόν τον λόγο ρωτάω, εαν κάποιος από εσάς τα έχει ζυγίσει, και έχει δει πόσο δίνει το κάθε σκούπ (της ΣΥΓΚΕΚΡΙΜΈΝΗΣ πρωτεΐνης πάντα) !!!!

Λοιπόν ? το έχει μετρήσει κανείς, γιατί μου φένεται οτι παίρνω διπλάσια ποσότητα από αυτήν που χρειάζεται..... Αν ξέρει κάποιος ας απαντήσει  !

----------


## Στελιος

> Ακριβώς γι' αυτόν τον λόγο ρωτάω, εαν κάποιος από εσάς τα έχει ζυγίσει, και έχει δει πόσο δίνει το κάθε σκούπ (της ΣΥΓΚΕΚΡΙΜΈΝΗΣ πρωτεΐνης πάντα) !!!!
> 
> Λοιπόν ? το έχει μετρήσει κανείς, γιατί μου φένεται οτι παίρνω διπλάσια ποσότητα από αυτήν που χρειάζεται..... Αν ξέρει κάποιος ας απαντήσει  !


αν κοιταξεις στο supplement facts το λει  :01. Smile:  γυρω στα 25/serving

----------


## LeoSake

> αν κοιταξεις στο supplement facts το λει  γυρω στα 25/serving


Άρα θέλουμε 1,5 σκούπ ανα σέικ  :01. Unsure: !!! Οπώτε έπαιρνα πάρα πολύ  :02. Shock: 
Εγώ έβαζα 2 σκούπ σε κάθε σέικ....και έπινα  σέικ την ημέρα......

----------


## deluxe

Και με 1 scoop καλα εισαι. Με γαλα δε τη πινεις;

----------


## LeoSake

> Και με 1 scoop καλα εισαι. Με γαλα δε τη πινεις;


νεράκι aaall the way down  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## deluxe

Βαλε τοτε 1+1/4, για να εχεις λιγο παραπανω απο 30γρ.

----------


## Nosblos

> εγώ παίρνω bcaa με κρεατίνη και waxy σε ένα σεικερ, το πίνω., και σε ένα άλλο την myofysion και όλα καλά. 
> 
> τώρα αν η myofysion πάει την πέψη τον υπολοίπων πίσω, δεν το νομίζω. εγώ μετά από μια ωρα 45 λεπτά κάνω και γεύμα.
> 
> στο μεταπροπονητικο όλα αυτά απορροφούνται στον τριπλάσιο χρόνο αποτι σε οποιοιδήποτε άλλη στιγμή της μέρας.
> 
> 
> τελος ας το αφησουμε για το θεμα του μεταπροπονητικου.


αν βαλω...μαλτο/δεξτ. μαζι με bcaa και την myofusion μαζι ολα σε ενα??

----------


## giannis64

νομίζω καταρχάς ότι θα σου πέσουν πολύ για το στομάχι σου και όχι μόνο.. μετά το άλλο είναι ότι θα μπερδέψεις πολλές γεύσεις μαζί.
καλά είναι αν τελικά κάνεις αυτήν την επιλογή, να πάρεις πρώτα μαλτο+δεξτροζη+bcaa και μετά από Κανά 15λεπτο την πρωτεΐνη.
θέλει να προσέξεις όμως, και να δεις αν θα σου κάτσει βαρύ στο στομάχι σου γιατί ο στόχος σου θα πρέπει να είναι το στέρεο γεύμα ο οποίο θα πρέπει να είναι όσο πιο σύντομα γίνετε.

----------


## deluxe

Τελικα προτιμω το milk chocolate απο το φυστικοβουτυρο. Και τα 2 με νερο τα δοκιμασα, απο 1 scoop. Εχω και ενα δειγμα απο double chocolate, θα το δοκιμασω αυριο.

----------


## Nosblos

> νομίζω καταρχάς ότι θα σου πέσουν πολύ για το στομάχι σου και όχι μόνο.. μετά το άλλο είναι ότι θα μπερδέψεις πολλές γεύσεις μαζί.
> καλά είναι αν τελικά κάνεις αυτήν την επιλογή, να πάρεις πρώτα μαλτο+δεξτροζη+bcaa και μετά από Κανά 15λεπτο την πρωτεΐνη.
> θέλει να προσέξεις όμως, και να δεις αν θα σου κάτσει βαρύ στο στομάχι σου γιατί ο στόχος σου θα πρέπει να είναι το στέρεο γεύμα ο οποίο θα πρέπει να είναι όσο πιο σύντομα γίνετε.


ευχαριστω.....
παντως εχει δικιο μου πεφτουν λιγο..βαρια...
οποτε θα τα σπασω...!!!
 :03. Thumb up:

----------


## fast

Πηρα την πρωτεινη τις gaspari την myfusion σοκολατα κ απο τι βλεπο σε καθε δοση ηπαρχει κατι στιν αναμιξη που ειναι ασπρο σε μικρους κοκους σε ολη την σκονη ειναι σε ολες ετσι ι μονο εμενα ?? :01. Unsure:

----------


## Mitsen

> To γαλα το αποφευγουμε λογω καλυτερης απορροφησης οταν ειναι με νερο η για αλλους λογους και ποιους?


Μπορείς να αναμείξεις whey με γάλα μεταπροποητηκα :08. Toast:  
(με την προϋπόθεση ότι είναι άπαχο)




> Το γαλα επιβραδυνει την απορρόφηση της πρωτεινης για αυτο και μετα την προπονηση προτιμουμε να την πίνουμε με νερο.Θελουμε όσο το δυνατον γρηγοροτερη απόρροφηση της πρωτεινης και την ταχύτερη διασπαση της σε αμινοξεα.Για πολλους βεβαια που εχω διαβασει και στο φόρουμ αυτα είναι λεπτομερειες ,απλα αναφερω την βελτιστη επιλογη.


Μετά τι προπόνηση και καλά πρέπει να αποφεύγουμε παντελώς το γάλα γιατί υποτίθεται θα επιβραδύνει την απορρόφηση της whey....
Μύθος! παντού υπάρχει ένας εξάλλου... 
Η whey απορροφάται πολύ γρήγορα, αντίθετα η καζείνη με ποιο αργή ταχύτητα. 
Οι 2 αυτές πρωτεΐνης απορροφούνται σε διαφορετικό χρονικό πλαίσιο η μια από τη άλλη.


offtopic, αλλα νομίζω χρειαζόταν :08. Toast: 




> Πηρα την πρωτεινη τις gaspari την myfusion σοκολατα κ απο τι βλεπο σε καθε δοση ηπαρχει κατι στιν αναμιξη που ειναι ασπρο σε μικρους κοκους σε ολη την σκονη ειναι σε ολες ετσι ι μονο εμενα ??


Κομπλέ είσαι, δεν είναι τίποτα!  :01. Wink: 

υπάρχει σε πολλές πρωτεΐνες διαφορων εταιριών

----------


## Teo18

Να ανακεφαλαιώσω λίγο ,για να μην έχω κανένα πρόβλημα...
Λοιπόν..
Σε μέρες προπόνησεις , την πίνουμε το πρωί ,μόλις ξυπνήσουμε και μετά την προπόνηση...Σωστά??
Για πριν την προπόνηση χρειαζόμαστε καθαρή πρωτείνη??
Και κάτι ακόμα όταν έχουμε ρεπό,πότε μπορούμε να την πιούμε ??

----------


## Tasos Green

> Να ανακεφαλαιώσω λίγο ,για να μην έχω κανένα πρόβλημα...
> Λοιπόν..
> Σε μέρες προπόνησεις , την πίνουμε το πρωί ,μόλις ξυπνήσουμε και μετά την προπόνηση...Σωστά??
> Για πριν την προπόνηση χρειαζόμαστε καθαρή πρωτείνη??
> Και κάτι ακόμα όταν έχουμε ρεπό,πότε μπορούμε να την πιούμε ??


τα εχεις μπερδεψει λιγο μου φαινετε.... :01. Unsure:  αυτη εχει μεσα καζεινη και προτεινη αυγου, ειναι αργης απελευθερωσης, την πινεις με το προινο και αναλογα με τις πρωτεινικες σου ανεγκες και με τα υπολοιπα γευματα (αν δεν εχουν αρκετη πρωτεινη).
μετα την προπονηση θελεις μια whey που αφομοιώνετε και αποροφατε γρηγορα. τις μερες των off καλυτερα να περνεις πρωτεινη πολων πηγων.

----------


## Gardas

Γεια σας παιδια ειμε καινουριοσ στο φορουμ και θα θελα να σας πω πως εδω και ενα μηνα χρησιμοποιω ατη τη πρωτεινη και τα αποτελεσματα ειναι ορατα σε σινδιασμο με αμινοξεα και πολυσυνθετο υδατανθρακα και αυστηρη διατροφη που σινηθως εινε τα κουακερ.Αρχηκα αγορασα με γευση σοκολατα το μικρο σκευασμα 900γρ...χθες παρελαβα μαγκες τη σησκεβασια των 2250γρ με γευση φραουλα και εινε εξισου ωρεα και σχεδον στην ιδια τιμη με το μικρο σκευασμα!και δωρο ενα φακελακι μασκλε μιλκ :03. Thumb up:  απο γνωστη ετερια...αυτο που με προβληματιζει εινε πως αυτο το σκευασμα δεν ειχε αυτοκολιτακι του ΕΟΦ :02. Confused2:  μηπως επειδη τη παρεγκηλα απο ιντερνετ?τι εχετε να μου πειτε γιαυτο?Ευχαριστω...

----------


## Ευρης

Γεια σου φιλε μου και καλως ηρθες στο φορουμ , μαλλον τυχαιο ηταν. Εγω εχω καταναλωσει καποια κιλα απο τη Myofusion αλλα παντα ηταν το αυτοκολλητο του ΕΟΦ επανω...Δεν νομιζω οτι πρεπει ν σ απασχολει! :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Adinamos

Βγηκε καινουρια γευση Cookies N Cream.!

----------


## Ευρης

απο γευση τ λεει?καλη???

----------


## Gardas

As eine etsi me kathisixases kapws...apo geysh pantws pedia h fraoula de leei polla ektos an th pieis me gala pragma pou to apoklio sth diatrofh m gala sth proteinh mia fora to dokimasa mono...egw pou pinw prwteinh mono me nero h sokolata eine pali nostimh!!!tespa ypomonh mexri na teliwsei...
*
****φιλε γραφε ελληνικα,ειναι κανονας του φορουμ*****

----------


## sofos

> As eine etsi me kathisixases kapws...apo geysh pantws pedia h fraoula de leei polla ektos an th pieis me gala pragma pou to apoklio sth diatrofh m gala sth proteinh mia fora to dokimasa mono...egw pou pinw prwteinh mono me nero h sokolata eine pali nostimh!!!tespa ypomonh mexri na teliwsei...


κ γω ειχα παρει φραουλα κ δε την παλεψα ουτε με γαλα κ την πεταξα  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  αλλα η σοκολατα τα σπαει

----------


## Ευρης

Μπα και εγω εχω φραουλα και τωρα μ τελεινει, ενα μηνα προσευχες εκανα  ν τελειωσει..!

----------


## dinoscar

Σε όλες της πρωτεΐνες θα έλεγα αξίζει 
Σοκολάτα και cookies and cream  ούτε καν η  βανίλια.....

----------


## Ευρης

Μολις γυρισα απο gym και απο μια συζητηση που ειχα μ τ γυμναστη ο οποιος φερνει συμπληρωματα....Μ ειπε οτι εχει πεσει πολυ  h Myofusion οσο αφορα τη ποιοτητα και μαλιστα η τιμη της εχει φθασει στ 10€(χονδρικη παντα). Εκεινος σταματησε ν τη φερνει υστερα απο συμβουλη του αντιπροσωπου εδω στην Ελλαδα. Damn......

----------


## sofos

> Σε όλες της πρωτεΐνες θα έλεγα αξίζει 
> Σοκολάτα και cookies and cream  ούτε καν η  βανίλια.....


 :03. Thumb up:

----------


## sofos

> Μολις γυρισα απο gym και απο μια συζητηση που ειχα μ τ γυμναστη ο οποιος φερνει συμπληρωματα....Μ ειπε οτι εχει πεσει πολυ  h Myofusion οσο αφορα τη ποιοτητα και μαλιστα η τιμη της εχει φθασει στ 10€(χονδρικη παντα). Εκεινος σταματησε ν τη φερνει υστερα απο συμβουλη του αντιπροσωπου εδω στην Ελλαδα. Damn......


εγω ξερω οτι η μεγαλη πηγε στα 52 ενω περσυ πολλοι την πουλουσαν απο 55 κ πανω....

----------


## Ευρης

Εσεις εχετε ακουσει κτ παρομοιο? Η προηγουμενη τιμη που ανεφερε ηταν γ τη μεγαλη...Κ δεν νομιζω οτι ειχε κανενα συμφερον ν μ πει οτι την παιρνει φθηνα.Ισα ισα..

----------


## sofos

> Εσεις εχετε ακουσει κτ παρομοιο? Η προηγουμενη τιμη που ανεφερε ηταν γ τη μεγαλη...Κ δεν νομιζω οτι ειχε κανενα συμφερον ν μ πει οτι την παιρνει φθηνα.Ισα ισα..


κοιτα κ να την ριξαν ειναι εγγυηση....π.χ την gold standard σε πολλα μαγαζια δε την ριξαν,αλλα ετυχε να ναι κ μουφα κ να χει ουσιες που βλαπτουν τον οργανισμο,εταιριες οπως gaspari κ bsn ειναι εγγυηση παρολο που χουν ριξει στα προιοντα τους τις τιμες  :01. Wink:

----------


## Ευρης

:03. Thumb up:  εχεις δικιο,απλα και τ ν ακους τον αλλο που εχει καταστημα ν στ λεει αυτο, σ επηρεαζει οσο να ναι..

----------


## Gardas

και πια πρωτεινη κατα τη γνωμη σασ εινε καλιτερη ως μεταπροπονιτικο και βεβεα αξιοπιστη?...εγω τη γκασπαρι τη χρισιμοπιω και ωσ μεταπροπονιτικο δε λεει καθολου δλδ?? :01. Unsure:

----------


## Titanium

> εχεις δικιο,απλα και τ ν ακους τον αλλο που εχει καταστημα ν στ λεει αυτο, σ επηρεαζει οσο να ναι..


Μπορει και να το ειπε απλα για να δικεολογισει το οτι δεν την φερνει πια...

----------


## Ευρης

> Μπορει και να το ειπε απλα για να δικεολογισει το οτι δεν την φερνει πια...


Μπορει και αυτο..... :08. Toast:

----------


## iron maiden

μια χαρα ειναι .ειναι θεμα ανταγωνισμου των μαγαζιων.το ξερω απο φιλο που εχει μαγαζι .εγω πριν ενα χρονο την πηρα 60 τωρα 52 και δεν βλεπω ποιοτικα διαφορα.

----------


## Ευρης

πραγματι πριν 8 μηνες το πρωτο kg τ ειχα παρει 37€ και τωρα εχει 26...

----------


## Gardas

κοιταξτε...καταρχας η myofusion πολυ φτηνη πλεον απο ενα καταστημα που πειρα 25ε το μικρο και 52ε το μεγαλο...θελω να σας πω επιδη εινε 3 πηγων και αργης αποροφισης τη προτιμω πριν τον υπνο και κατα τη διαρκια τησ ημερας κυριωσ στη δουλια να με αναπλιρωνει χαμενα γευματα γιατι σε κραταει μεχρι και 3 ωρες μεχρι το επομενο συνδιασμενη παντα με υδατανθρακα κουακερ σινιθως...για μεταπροπονιτικο αγορασα με 35ε το μικρο σκεβασμα της οπτιμουν την gold standar η οπια δεν εχει κασεινη καθαρη γουεη και αποροφατε μεσα σε μια ωρα  :01. Wink:  οποτε εχω 2 τοπ πρωτεινες για καθε χρηση...μεταπροπονιτηκα βαζω 1.5σκουπ με νερο μιξη για καλυτερα αποτελεσματα...παραπανω εινε αχρηστο και παει τζαμπα προτεινη...περιμενω τη γνωμη σας

----------


## Titanium

Λοιπον παιδες σημερα παρελαβα ενα 2κιλο σοκολατα μεντα......Ποτε μα ποτε δεν θα επερνα τετια γευση αλλα λογο κακης συνεννόησης την πινω αυτη την στιγμή(νανε καλα ο Βασιλης :01. Mr. Green: )Αυτο που εχω να πω ειναι πως εμηνα εκπληκτος οταν την δοκιμασα γιατι περιμενα να μη μπορω να την καταπειω ενω ηταν παρα πολυ νοστιμη και ειχε γευση παγωτου... :01. Smile: Οποτε γεύση 9\10 διαλητοτιτα 6\10 (οπως ολες οι myofusion που εχω παρει :01. Sad: )

----------


## Ευρης

cookies and cream εχει δοκιμασει κανεις?

----------


## Adinamos

Οντως οποιος δοκιμασει κουκις ας γραψει κανα σχολιο...
Μη παρω κανα 5κιλο και δεν πινεται :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## pikos

Μια γνώμη για την ιστορία που ασχολούμαι εγω (εντονη και μεγαλης διαρκειας αεροβια ασκηση, π.χ. 3-4 ωρες nonstop),  μου κάνει αυτή η πρωτεϊνη ; Βοηθάει σε κάτι που έχει τις βιταμίνες κλπ ;  H καλύτερα να μείνω σε 80%+ πρωτεϊνη.

----------


## Ευρης

> Μια γνώμη για την ιστορία που ασχολούμαι εγω (εντονη και μεγαλης διαρκειας αεροβια ασκηση, π.χ. 3-4 ωρες nonstop),  μου κάνει αυτή η πρωτεϊνη ; Βοηθάει σε κάτι που έχει τις βιταμίνες κλπ ;  H καλύτερα να μείνω σε 80%+ πρωτεϊνη.


70-80 ειναι μικρη διαφορα...δεν πιστευω να δεις καποια διαφορα με την ποσοτητα της μιας ή της αλλης.....

----------


## metz

> Μια γνώμη για την ιστορία που ασχολούμαι εγω (εντονη και μεγαλης διαρκειας αεροβια ασκηση, π.χ. 3-4 ωρες nonstop),  μου κάνει αυτή η πρωτεϊνη ; Βοηθάει σε κάτι που έχει τις βιταμίνες κλπ ;  H καλύτερα να μείνω σε 80%+ πρωτεϊνη.


Σε τι περιμένεις να σε βοηθήσει;

Μια χαρά πρωτεΐνη είναι αλλά δεν ξέρω τι περιμένεις...

----------


## pikos

Δεν ξέρω για αυτό ρωτάω σε τι βοηθάνε όλα τα επιπλέον που έχει; Αν μετά από την προπονηση παρεις την myofusion και μετα απο μιση με μια ωρα πρεπει να φας φανταζομαι αυτη δεν κανει;

----------


## metz

Από τα ''επιπλέον'' που έχει μην περιμένεις να δεις καμιά διαφορά - όχι πως πάνε χαμένα, απλά δύσκολα θα εντοπίσεις κάτι επιπλέον σε απόδοση.

Μπορείς άνετα να την παίρνεις μετά την προπόνηση και φάε σε 30-40 λεπτά.

----------


## Devil

η βανιλια τι λεει παιδια.... ειμαι λιγο βιαστικος αν μπορει καποιος να μου απαντηση... thanks

----------


## 72K

> η βανιλια τι λεει παιδια.... ειμαι λιγο βιαστικος αν μπορει καποιος να μου απαντηση... thanks


Cookies and cream :02. Welcome:

----------


## Devil

> Cookies and cream


μακαρι αλλα δεν εχει.... μονο βανιλια και φραουλα εχει...

----------


## 72K

Εμενα η φράουλα μου αρέσει. Γούστα είναι αυτά.

----------


## Devil

> Εμενα η φράουλα μου αρέσει. Γούστα είναι αυτά.


εγω παλι μονο σοκολατα εχω δοκιμασει απο myofusion....

τις φοβαμαι λιγο τις αλλες γευσεις οτι θα ειναι μαλακια....

----------


## deluxe

Η φραουλα συνηθως δεν ειναι ωραια στις πρωτεϊνες. Παρε βανιλια.

----------


## Devil

ναι αυτο εκανα.... τσιμπησα την βανηλια για να ειμαι σιγουρος..

----------


## Ευρης

> ναι αυτο εκανα.... τσιμπησα την βανηλια για να ειμαι σιγουρος..


Καλα εκανες . εγω εκανα προσευχες ν τελειωσει η φραουλα οταν την ειχα παρει, Στην αρχη καλη ειναι σαν αλλαγη αλλα για μονιμα δε λεει με τιποτα!!!!

----------


## gspyropo

βανιλια με μια δοση εσπρεσσο μεσα και απλα τα σπαει!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Ευρης

> βανιλια με μια δοση εσπρεσσο μεσα και απλα τα σπαει!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 εκτος και αν παιρνεις κρεατινη!!!!!!!

----------


## Eddie

> εκτος και αν παιρνεις κρεατινη!!!!!!!


Γιατι??χαχαχαχαχ,δε θα απορροφηθει ο καφες?? :08. Turtle: 

End of topic..

----------


## TheWorst

> λοιπόν εγω 3εκίνησα να παίρνω τη συγκεκρημένη πρωτείνη εδω και μια βδομάδα....με βανίλια ειναι φανταστικη με γάλα....αλλα έχω μια απορία....μπορεί να προκαλέσουν αυπνίες γενικά οι whey protein??? γιατι οποτε την πέρνω το βραδυ δεν κοιμάμαι ευκολα....!!!


Μπραβο!Τωρα οταν παω να κοιμηθω θα σκεφτομαι οτι δε μπορω να κοιμηθω και τελικα δε θα κοιμηθω  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## alien.carmania

παιδια η γευση μπανανα τι λεει? την δοκημασε κανενας? να την χτυπησω..........

----------


## deluxe

> Μπραβο!Τωρα οταν παω να κοιμηθω θα σκεφτομαι οτι δε μπορω να κοιμηθω και τελικα δε θα κοιμηθω


Η σοκολατα γενικα εχει μεσα καφεϊνη. Βεβαια δε ξερω τι παιζει με τις πρωτεϊνες που εχουν γευση σοκολατα..

Παιδια εγω με τη milk chocolate αρχισα να βαριεμαι! Ασε που μου πεφτει και λιγο βαρια. Την επομενη φορα θα παρω μια isolate.

----------


## Devil

> βανιλια με μια δοση εσπρεσσο μεσα και απλα τα σπαει!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


ενδιαφερον...... :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Wink:

----------


## Dreiko

λοιπον..πηρα τη σοκολατα...διαλυτοτητα 10/10,γευση 9/10...
θα εβαζα 10 στη γευση αν δεν ειχα δοκιμασει τη syntrax...αλλα ουτως η αλλως η myofusion ειναι λιγο πιο "βαρια" στη γευση...οπως και να χει ειναι η δευτερη πιο ωραια σοκολατα που εχω δοκιμασει... :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Titanium

Το προβλημα σε αυτην ειναι οτι στην αρχη ενθουσιαζεσε με την γευση αλλα μετα σου πευτει λιγο βαρια και μπουχτιζεις επιδει ειναι πολυ πιχτη...Εκτος αμμα την πινεις με μισο λιτρο γαλα που γινετε σαν μιλκσεικ και δεν την βαριεσε ευκολα :08. Toast:

----------


## astoup

Αν πινεις τοσο γαλα τι να την κανεις την πρωτεινη τοτε και μαλιστα τοσο πολυ μαζεμενη σκουπ+γαλα

----------


## Ευρης

Την αληθεια ειπα ν αλλα3ω λιγο πρςτεινη γτ ειχα συνηθισει  τη Myofusion ....πηρα τη Weider  αλλα "μπλιαχ" δεν την προτεινω με τιποτα και της ON τη rocky road αλλα κ αυτη δεν λεει πολλα...Myo και παλι Myo.... α ρε Gaspari.....

----------


## Devil

ααα επ ευκαιριας..... την τελειωσα την myofusion.... πολυ καλη γευση η βανιλια.....

----------


## Niiick

3 του μηνα ψωνισες και σημερα 13 σου τελειωσε?

Τι σκατα με το κουταλι την ετρωγες?


 :08. Turtle:

----------


## sofos

> 3 του μηνα ψωνισες και σημερα 13 σου τελειωσε?
> 
> Τι σκατα με το κουταλι την ετρωγες?


την μικρη θα πηρε  :01. Wink:

----------


## Devil

> 3 του μηνα ψωνισες και σημερα 13 σου τελειωσε?
> 
> Τι σκατα με το κουταλι την ετρωγες?


περιπου.... ειχε γαμω τις γευσεις....χαχαχαχα :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green: 





> την μικρη θα πηρε


ναι την μικρη πηρα.... την 900γρ...

----------


## stamthedrum

> παιδια η γευση μπανανα τι λεει? την δοκημασε κανενας? να την χτυπησω..........


Τέλεια. Απλά τέλεια. Καμία διαφορά από μια κανονική μπανάνα

----------


## deluxe

Σοβαρα μιλας; Γιατι συνηθως δεν εχουν καλη γευση αυτες με την μπανανα.

----------


## stamthedrum

> Σοβαρα μιλας; Γιατι συνηθως δεν εχουν καλη γευση αυτες με την μπανανα.


Ναι αλλά όταν έχεις να κάνεις με Myofusion... :01. Wink:

----------


## antonisathens

εκτος σοκολατας πια αλλι εχετε δοκιμασει ???

την βαρετθηκα.....ασε που εχει και πολλη σοκκολατα....

----------


## Ευρης

> εκτος σοκολατας πια αλλι εχετε δοκιμασει ???
> 
> την βαρετθηκα.....ασε που εχει και πολλη σοκκολατα....


φράουλα...για αλλαγη καλη ειναι αλλα τη βαριεσαι ευκολα..για τα 900 gr καλη ειναι...αλλα οχι παραπανω. :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## adamz

παιδια πηγα να παρω και εγω την συγκεκριμενη και μου ειπαν οτι επδ αποτελειται 80% απο καζεινη ειναι αργης αποροφισης..και μιας και ειμαι αρχαριος να παρω μια whey complete η isolate.. και τελικα πηρα την whey complete της warriorlab ...μηπως μου λεγε μαλακιες ο πωλητης?

----------


## beefmeup

> παιδια πηγα να παρω και εγω την συγκεκριμενη και μου ειπαν οτι επδ αποτελειται 80% απο καζεινη ειναι αργης αποροφισης..και μιας και ειμαι αρχαριος να παρω μια whey complete η isolate.. και τελικα πηρα την whey complete της warriorlab ...μηπως μου λεγε μαλακιες ο πωλητης?


μαλακιες σου ελεγε..

----------


## adamz

μου ειπε για την ακριβια οτι η myofusion ειναι για το βραδυ η για ενδιαμεσα γευματα π.χ δεκατιανο. ενω την whey μπορω να την πινω το πρωι και μετα την προπονηση!

----------


## Devil

> μαλακιες σου ελεγε..


 :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up: 8)

----------


## beefmeup

> μου ειπε για την ακριβια οτι η myofusion ειναι για το βραδυ η για ενδιαμεσα γευματα π.χ δεκατιανο. ενω την whey μπορω να την πινω το πρωι και μετα την προπονηση!


αν δεν εχεις ανοιξει αυτη που πηρες,να την πας πισω κ να του πεις ευθαρσως οτι ειναι βλακας,κ να απαιτησεις να στην αλλαξει..

----------


## adamz

την ανοιξα δεν κρατιομουν  :01. Razz: ..δλδ μπορω να την παιρνω το πρωι και μετα την προπονηση?...

----------


## beefmeup

> δλδ μπορω να την παιρνω το πρωι και μετα την προπονηση?...


αν λες για την μυοφουζιον,ανετα.

----------


## adamz

ελεος.. :S απο τα xtreme stores πηγα που υποτιθεται ειναι ειδικοι..

----------


## deluxe

Δε μου κανει εντυπωση. Και σε φιλο μου του προτειναν warriorlab. Τακτικη τους ειναι.

----------


## Adinamos

Ε ναι... Ειναι πολλα τα λευτα Αρη...!

----------


## adamz

οχι παιδια να μη το θαψουμε χωρις λογο το μαγαζι (για την δικη μου περιπτωση) το παιδι μου προτεινε αρκετες whey απλα εγω διαλεξα μονος την warrior λογω της τιμης της..

οκ τωρα που μου ειπατε οτι κανει ιδια δουλεια και η myofusion στο μετα προ θα ειναι η επομενη :08. Turtle:

----------


## Kaloutsikos

> οχι παιδια να μη το θαψουμε χωρις λογο το μαγαζι (για την δικη μου περιπτωση) το παιδι μου προτεινε αρκετες whey απλα εγω διαλεξα μονος την warrior λογω της τιμης της..
> 
> οκ τωρα που μου ειπατε οτι κανει ιδια δουλεια και η myofusion στο μετα προ θα ειναι η επομενη


Οπότε εσύ φταις :08. Spank:   :01. Razz: 
Πέρα της πλάκας να προτιμάς γνωστές μάρκες, την Warriorlab εγώ δεν την έχω σε εκτίμηση γιατί την έχουνε μόνο τα x-treme!

----------


## adamz

χαχα πλακα εχει το emoticon! 

εγω φταιω αλλα δεν μπορω να περνω δυστηχως 40 ευρω whey ανα 15 μερες..φοιτητης ειμαι και δεν βγαινω..  :01. Razz:  οποτε σκεφτομουν η την myofusion η την warrio που εχεουν καλες τιμες..ε και αφου μ ειπε τι μου ειπε πηρα τν warrio..

παντως μεχρι στιγμης ειναι οκ..

----------


## pikos

> μαλακιες σου ελεγε..


Γιατί? Δεν έχει αβγό κλπ εκτός απο whey ?

----------


## sofos

> Γιατί? Δεν έχει αβγό κλπ εκτός απο whey ?


εχει και πρωτεινη αυγου και milk protein...

----------


## tauros123

Αυτήν η πρωτεΐνη αν έχει ένα 30% από whey θα είναι θαύμα.....

Έπαιρνα μια άλλη εταιρία...και με το που την γύρισα σε αυτήν μόνο *****
Τίποτα άλλο
Άρα έχει πολλή μα παρά πολλή πρωτεΐνη από αυγό κτλ
Μόνο σούπερ γεύση έχει και είναι πολλή αφράτη ....φουλ χημικά...

****Προσεχουμε τις εκφρασεις μας στο φόρουμ,βασικος κανονας.Mods Team****

----------


## beefmeup

> Γιατί? Δεν έχει αβγό κλπ εκτός απο whey ?





> παιδια πηγα να παρω και εγω την συγκεκριμενη *και μου ειπαν οτι επδ αποτελειται 80% απο καζεινη ειναι αργης αποροφισης*..και μιας και ειμαι αρχαριος να παρω μια whey complete η isolate.. και τελικα πηρα την whey complete της warriorlab ...μηπως μου λεγε μαλακιες ο πωλητης?


pikos,καλο ειναι να διαβαζουμε ολα τα ποστ που αφορουν μια ερωτηση μελους.

----------


## giannis64

εγω θα ξαναποσταρω την αποψη μου γιαυτην την πρωτεινη.

ειναι μια πρωτεινη πολλαπλων πηγων η οποια εκτος απο καλες ποιοτητες πρωτεινες που διαθετει, εχει και αυτα τα καταληλα συστατηκα τα οποια βοηθουν και στην αποροφηση των αμινοξεων.
εχει φοβερες γευσεις και πολυ καλη διαλυτοτητα.

----------


## pikos

> pikos,καλο ειναι να διαβαζουμε ολα τα ποστ που αφορουν μια ερωτηση μελους.


Τι όλα τα post, σωστά του τα είπε, ασε να ξέρω εγω τι θα διαβάζω. Τι του είπε λαθος ο μαγαζατορας.

Και μου αρέσει που σε άλλους αφαιρούνται τέτοιες εκφράσεις.

----------


## Socratis100

Ποιοτικα καλυτερη της ΟΝ gold ή οχι?Αντε μου τελειωνει και πρεπει να παω για ψωνια.

----------


## Eddie

> Ποιοτικα καλυτερη της ΟΝ gold ή οχι?Αντε μου τελειωνει και πρεπει να παω για ψωνια.


Καμια σχεση με την ΟΝ.Η μια ειναι whey και η αλλη blend..

Ποιοτικα παντως θα προτιμουσα gaspari.

----------


## beefmeup

> Τι όλα τα post, σωστά του τα είπε, ασε να ξέρω εγω τι θα διαβάζω. Τι του είπε λαθος ο μαγαζατορας.
> 
> Και μου αρέσει που σε άλλους αφαιρούνται τέτοιες εκφράσεις.


ποιες εκφρασεις αφαιρουνται δλδ πικος γιατι δεν καταλαβα τι θες να πεις? :01. Unsure: 

οσο για το αλλο,τι σωστα του ειπε δλδ??
οτι η μυοφουζιον αποτελειτε απο 80% καζεινη?
αυτο που το διαβασες για να το δω κ γω?
κ το αυγο που ρωτας απο πανω αν εχει,τι σχεση εχει με την καζεινη που του πε ο πωλητης?

----------


## Socratis100

> Καμια σχεση με την ΟΝ.Η μια ειναι whey και η αλλη blend..
> 
> Ποιοτικα παντως θα προτιμουσα gaspari.


ΔΗλαδη?? :01. Unsure:  :01. Unsure: 
Δεν εχει προτεινη η αλλη?
Επισης καποα καθαρη προτεινη υπαρχει σαν τον gold.Σορυ που το γραφω εδω

----------


## Eddie

> ΔΗλαδη??
> Δεν εχει προτεινη η αλλη?
> Επισης καποα καθαρη προτεινη υπαρχει σαν τον gold.Σορυ που το γραφω εδω


Αφου πρωτεινη ειναι πως γινεται να μην εχει πρωτεινη? :01. Mr. Green: 

Η μια ειναι απο ορρο γαλακτος και η αλλη απο διαφορες πηγες,οπως ορρο γαλακτος,πρωτεινη γαλακτος και αυγου(αν δε κανω λαθος) που σημαινει οτι ειναι αργης απορροφησης.

Αλλες πρωτεινες σαν τν gold ειναι η whey shake,η reflex instant whey και πολλες ακομα..ψαξε λιγο στο φορουμ και θα βρεις πολλα review.

Αν θες κατι αλλο ρωτα στις γενικες για να μη χαλαμε το τοπι  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Socratis100

> Αφου πρωτεινη ειναι πως γινεται να μην εχει πρωτεινη?
> 
> Η μια ειναι απο ορρο γαλακτος και η αλλη απο διαφορες πηγες,οπως ορρο γαλακτος,πρωτεινη γαλακτος και αυγου(αν δε κανω λαθος) που σημαινει οτι ειναι αργης απορροφησης.
> 
> Αλλες πρωτεινες σαν τν gold ειναι η whey shake,η reflex instant whey και πολλες ακομα..ψαξε λιγο στο φορουμ και θα βρεις πολλα review.
> 
> Αν θες κατι αλλο ρωτα στις γενικες για να μη χαλαμε το τοπι


Οκ thanksss

λυσε μου ακομα μια απορεια και θα σε αφησω :01. Smile:  :01. Smile: 
Δηλαδη αυτη εχει μεσα και υδατανθρακα κτλ,κανει καλυτερη δουλεια?Γιατι μου ακουγεται λιγο κουλο γαιτι καποιος να προτιμησει μια αργης απο μια γρηγορης.

----------


## Ευρης

> Οκ thanksss
> 
> λυσε μου ακομα μια απορεια και θα σε αφησω
> Δηλαδη αυτη εχει μεσα και υδατανθρακα κτλ,κανει καλυτερη δουλεια?Γιατι μου ακουγεται λιγο κουλο γαιτι καποιος να προτιμησει μια αργης απο μια γρηγορης.


Φιλε μου την πρωτεινη γρηγορης απορροφησης την χρειαζεσαι για αμεσως μετα την προπονηση.. Την πρωτεινη αργης μπορεις ν την χηρσιμοποιησεις το πρωι , τ βραδυ πριν κοιμηθεις, οταν εχεις αναγκη ν δωσεις καυσιμα στον οργανισμο και δεν προλαβαινεις ν εχεις γευμα κτλ κτλ...Η Myo ειναι ταχειας και βραδειας, εμενα προσωπικα με βοηθησε παρα πολυ και ν ανεβω σταθερα και ποιοτικα στα κιλα μου. Παντα βεβαια με τη σωστη διατροφη.. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Kaloutsikos

> Οκ thanksss
> 
> λυσε μου ακομα μια απορεια και θα σε αφησω
> Δηλαδη αυτη εχει μεσα και υδατανθρακα κτλ,κανει καλυτερη δουλεια?Γιατι μου ακουγεται λιγο κουλο γαιτι καποιος να προτιμησει μια αργης απο μια γρηγορης.


Υδατάνθρακα έχουν σχεδόν όλες Πρωτεΐνες ή λίγο η πολύ. Δεν σημαίνει πως αν κάποια πρωτεΐνη έχει μέσα υδατάνθρακα είναι αργείς απορρόφησης, όταν ένα συμπλήρωμα έχει whey πρωτεΐνη είναι γρήγορης απορρόφησης, όταν ένα συμπλήρωμα έχει πολλές πρωτεΐνες μαζί είναι αργείς απορρόφησης. Αλλη ώρα θα πάρουμε την μια πρωτενη και άλλη ώρα θα πάρουμε την άλλη! Πιστεύω να σε βοήθησα :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Socratis100

Με βοηθησες αρκετα.Λεφτα για αργες και γρηγορες δεν παιζουν ,οποτε παμε μονο σε γρηγορες και αυτη θα ειναι η gold standard.Ευχαριστω γαι την βοηθεια[το βραδυ τρωω 4 ασπραδια ,γιαουρτι και μπανανα οποτε ειμαι κομπλε]

----------


## Eddie

> Με βοηθησες αρκετα.Λεφτα για αργες και γρηγορες δεν παιζουν ,οποτε παμε μονο σε γρηγορες και αυτη θα ειναι η gold standard.Ευχαριστω γαι την βοηθεια[το βραδυ τρωω 4 ασπραδια ,γιαουρτι και μπανανα οποτε ειμαι κομπλε]


Ρε παιδια το χεσαμε το τοπικ,socratis 100 σου εχω απαντησει ηδη στις γενικες.

----------


## lila_1

RE sυ μπιφ, τη μία λες ότι οι μπλεντ και οι καζείνες είναι πεταμένα λεφτά και τώρα βλέπω μία σελίδα πιο πίσω να βγάζεiς τη myofusion καλύτερη απο μία καθαρή whey...

Tί στο διάστημα? :08. Turtle: 
Kai ακόμα δεν έχω καταλάβει γιατί την έχουμε θεοποιήσει εδω μέσα...
Blend, με υδατάνθρακα, κάτω απο 70% πρωτείνη και στην ίδια τιμή με άλλες καθαρότερες πρωτείνες.

----------


## Ευρης

γ μενα ειναι στη κορυφη...τιποτε αλλο δεν δουλεψε καλυτερα πανω μου..

----------


## beefmeup

> RE sυ μπιφ, τη μία λες ότι οι μπλεντ και οι καζείνες είναι πεταμένα λεφτά και τώρα βλέπω μία σελίδα πιο πίσω να βγάζεiς τη myofusion καλύτερη απο μία καθαρή whey...


καλα,κανε μου μια παραθεση να μου πεις που το βλεπεις,οτι το εγραψα αυτο,κ μετα σου απανταω.

----------


## den23

> γ μενα ειναι στη κορυφη...τιποτε αλλο δεν δουλεψε καλυτερα πανω μου..


εσύ τη χρησιμοποιούσες για postworkout φιλε εuρη?

----------


## Ευρης

> εσύ τη χρησιμοποιούσες για postworkout φιλε εuρη?


ναι και για ποστ και για τ βραδυ πριν τον υπνο και τ πρωι μαζι μ τ δημητριακα ή τη βρωμη.

----------


## Ramrod

> Kai ακόμα δεν έχω καταλάβει γιατί την έχουμε θεοποιήσει εδω μέσα...
> Blend, με υδατάνθρακα, κάτω απο 70% πρωτείνη και στην ίδια τιμή με άλλες καθαρότερες πρωτείνες.


Γιατί κάποιοι δε μπορούν να ξεπεράσουν το θέμα της γευσης.
Και σα blend να τη δεις πάλι δεν είναι και κανένα φοβερό...

----------


## lila_1

> καλα,κανε μου μια παραθεση να μου πεις που το βλεπεις,οτι το εγραψα αυτο,κ μετα σου απανταω.


Afoύ επιμένεις λοιπόν...
Eίπε ο πωλητής ότι η μυο είναι κυρίως για ενδιάμεσα γεύματα μιας και είναι μπλεντ και καλύτερη επιλογή για μεταπροπο και πρωί είναι μία καθαρή whey και λες:



> αν δεν εχεις ανοιξει αυτη που πηρες,να την πας πισω κ να του πεις ευθαρσως οτι ειναι βλακας,κ να απαιτησεις να στην αλλαξει..


Όταν επιτρέφουμε κάτι και απαιτούμε να μας το αλλάξουν το κάνουμε γιατί αυτό που θέλαμε είναι ΚΑΛΥTΕΡΟ απο αυτό που μας πούλησαν.(στη προκειμένη θέλαμε τη μυο και πήραμε τη warrior)

Και μετά το "θύμα του έμπορα" ρωτάει ΕΣΕΝΑ αν μπορεί να την παίρνει για πρωί κ μεταπροπό και του λες αυτό



> αν λες για την μυοφουζιον,ανετα.


Άρα για σένα είναι καλύτερη επιλογή το blend απο την whey ΑΦΟΥ λες να ΑΛΛΑΞΕΙ τη whey και να πάρει blend.

----------


## beefmeup

> Afoύ επιμένεις λοιπόν...
> Eίπε ο πωλητής ότι η μυο είναι κυρίως για ενδιάμεσα γεύματα μιας και είναι μπλεντ και καλύτερη επιλογή για μεταπροπο και πρωί είναι μία καθαρή whey και λες:
> 
> 
> Όταν επιτρέφουμε κάτι και απαιτούμε να μας το αλλάξουν το κάνουμε γιατί αυτό που θέλαμε είναι ΚΑΛΥTΕΡΟ απο αυτό που μας πούλησαν.(στη προκειμένη θέλαμε τη μυο και πήραμε τη warrior)
> 
> Και μετά το "θύμα του έμπορα" ρωτάει ΕΣΕΝΑ αν μπορεί να την παίρνει για πρωί κ μεταπροπό και του λες αυτό
> 
> 
> Άρα για σένα είναι καλύτερη επιλογή το blend απο την whey ΑΦΟΥ λες να ΑΛΛΑΞΕΙ τη whey και να πάρει blend.


μμμ,καλη φαση..η τα ελληνικα που γραφω δεν βγαζουν νοημα,η ο κοσμος δεν καταλαβαινει τι διαβαζει :01. Mr. Green: 

οταν πας σε ενα μαγαζι να παρεις κατι(οτιδηποτε),κ το ζητας συγκεκριμενα αυτο σημαινει οτι εχεις κατσει,σκεφτει, κ καταληξει στην επιλογη σου για καποιους λογους.
αν τωρα ο πωλητης σου πει μαλακιες η πραγματα που δεν ισχυουν,οπως στην προκειμενη περιπτωση,σημαινει οτι σε κοροιδευει κ σε απομακρυνει απτην αρχικη σου επιλογη(με ψεμα),πραγμα που ειναι λαθος.
οποτε,καλο θα ειναι να πας πισω αν μπορεις,κ να του τριψεις στην μαπα οτι σου πουλησε,λεγοντας του οτι ειναι γελοιος κ σου ειπε ανακριβειες.
πραγμα που ειναι διακαιωμα του καθενος σαν αγοραστη..
δλδ αναφερομαι στην *σταση*,του πωλητη απενταντι στον πελατη,οχι στο προιον.
*ο πωλητης δεν ειπε αυτο που εγραψες μονο,αλλα οτι ειναι 80% καζεινη,που ειναι απλα ψεμα..*
θες να σου πω κ αυτο γιατι ειναι ψεμα η το ξερεις?

οταν λοιπον θα την επεστρεφε δεν θα ηταν για να παρει κατι καλυτερο(απαραιτητα),αλλα γιατι ο πωλητης του ειπε μαλακια.

αλλα αν ψαχνεις να βρεις φαντασματα(γενικοτερα),στο τελος τα βρισκεις.. :08. Turtle: 

για το αλλο σκελος,στο μεταπροπονητικο,το οτι κανει να την παρεις ανετα,δεν σημαινει οτι ειναι κ δικη μου επιλογη,καθως οι αποψεις μου για τις σκονες προτεινης γενικοτερα ειναι πανω κατω γνωστες εδω μεσα..
αλλα ποιο το νοημα,να κατσω να αλλαξω τον τροπο σκεψης ενος ανθρωπου,που οπως εγραψα απο πανω εχει κανει μια επιλογη(που λαθος δεν ειναι κ παλι για την χρηση που θελει),αλλα να τον φλωμωσω με ενα σωρο αλλα πραγματα που κανω εγω η θεωρω εγω ιδανικα?

υπαρχει καποιος λογος πανω σε αυτο,περαν του οτι θα τον μπερδεψω περισοτερο,κ μετα ο ανθρωπος θα καταληξει να εχει ενα σωρο αλλες απορειες οπως παθαινει πολυς κοσμος γενικοτερα?

το οτι προτεινω κατι,δεν σημαινει οτι το κανω εγω απαραιτητα,αλλα αυτο δεν συνεπαγεται οτι αυτο που προτεινω ειναι κ λαθος..

απλη λογικη ειναι νομιζω.

οι απαντησεις που δινω βασιζονται στα δεδομενα που μου δινει με την σειρα του κ καθενας..αν μπορω του πρωτεινω κ μια εναλακτικη,αλλα μεχρι εκει.

----------


## Ramrod

> Άρα για σένα είναι καλύτερη επιλογή το blend απο την whey ΑΦΟΥ λες να ΑΛΛΑΞΕΙ τη whey και να πάρει blend.


βασικά, όπως το αντιλαμβάνομαι, εγώ δε του είπε να αλλάξει τη whey με blend! Του είπε να αλλάξει τη whey της warriorlab με myofusion! Έχει διαφορά!  :01. Mr. Green: 

 :08. Turtle:

----------


## lila_1

> μμμ,καλη φαση..τα ελληνικα που γραφω δεν βγαζουν νοημα
> Συμφωνώ μαζί σου!
> Κάνεις λογικά άλματα που λέει και ο αντρίκος!
> οταν πας σε ενα μαγαζι να παρεις κατι(οτιδηποτε),κ το ζητας συγκεκριμενα αυτο σημαινει οτι εχεις κατσει,σκεφτει, κ καταληξει στην επιλογη σου για καποιους λογους.
> 
> Πολύ ωραία...στην προκειμένη περίπτωση έχουμε να κάνουμε με κάποιον ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΓΝΩΡΙΖΕΙ και πολλά περι συμπληρωμάτων ΑΡΑ δεν έχει καταβάλει πολλή σκέψη/κρίση για την επιλογή του.
> αν τωρα ο πωλητης σου πει μαλακιες η πραγματα που δεν ισχυουν,οπως στην προκειμενη περιπτωση,σημαινει οτι σε κοροιδευει κ σε απομακρυνει απτην αρχικη σου επιλογη(με ψεμα),πραγμα που ειναι λαθος.
> Εδώ λοιπόν έρχεται ο πωλητής και του συνιστά κατι ΑΝΤΙΚΕΙΜΕΝΙΚΑ καλύτερο για αυτό που θέλει. Μπορεί να είπε παπαριές για τη μία πρωτείνη , όμως ΤΕΛΙΚΑ τον ενημέρωσε για τις ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΕΣ επιλογές
> 
> ...


Καταρχήν τα ποστ σου έχουν μία λογική αλληλουχία, έτσι? Κανείς δεν τα διαβάζει μεμονωμένα όταν αφορούν ενα συγκεκριμένο θέμα. Αλλιώς δεν βγαίνει νόημα για το ποιά είναι η άποψή σου. Όταν λοιπόν κάποιος τα διαβάσει με τη σειρά καταλαβαίνει ότι προτείνεις να ΑΛΛΑΞΕΙ τη whey για να πάρει ένα BLEND.
Kαι να το κάνει αυτό, ενώ έχει σαν στόχο τη χρήση σκόνης το πρωί και μετά την προπόνα...
Τα υπεράριθμα ποστς εδω μέσα συνιστούν ωστόσο τη χρήση καθαρής whey ΕΦΟΣΟΝ υπάρχει το περιθώριο επιλογής. 
Μεταξύ λοιπόν του μπλεντ και της whey προτείνεις να επιλέξει το πρώτο ενώ έχει ήδη στα χέρια του το δεύτερο.

Δεν μπορώ να το κάνω πιο λιανά...

Επίσης δεν μας ενδιαφέρει τι ισχύει στην πραγματικότητα σχετικά με τις σκόνες(αν το blend αποδυκνείεται να είναι τελικά καλύτερο απο τη whey ή το αντίστροφο) , και δεν μας ενδιαφέρει η επωνυμία/εταιρία.Γιατί έτσι κάνουμε αυτό που γράφεις πιο πάνω

Αν εσύ έγραψες ότι έγραψες επειδή θεωρείς ότι η warrior είναι σκάρτη σε σχέση με τη myo και δεν συγκρίνεις τις σκόνες αυτές καθ αυτές, τότε αλλάζει εννοείται, δεν έχει νόημα να το συζητάμε.

ΥΓ Σ αγαπώ μοναμουρ! :Stick Out Tongue:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Wink:

----------


## lila_1

> βασικά, όπως το αντιλαμβάνομαι, εγώ δε του είπε να αλλάξει τη whey με blend! Του είπε να αλλάξει τη whey της warriorlab με myofusion! Έχει διαφορά!


 Τότε τσάμπα κάθομαι και γράφω εκθέσεις.. :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## beefmeup

> ΥΓ Σ αγαπώ μοναμουρ!


καλα κοιτα,εγω απανταω σε αυτο που ρωτηαει καποιος,κ εσυ καταλαβαινεις αυτο που θες εσυ να καταλαβεις..
τσαμπα το ζαλιζουμε.
*σε κανενα ποστ μου δεν εκανα,ποτε συγκριση* του ενος προιοντος με το αλλο,κ αν εκανα σου ζητησα να μου το παραθεσεις πραγμα που ακομα δεν εκανες..

αυτο που παρεθεσες ομως ηταν ενα..λογικο αλμα της δικης σου σκεψης(που λεει κ ο αντρικος) πανω στο θεμα,οτι δλδ εκανα συγκριση,που ομως δεν εχει σχεση με οτι εγραψα εγω στον φιλο απο πανω..
γιατι απλα ποτε δεν εκανα συγκριση,τι να κανουμε τωρα δλδ??

αλλο να εχεις το δικαιωμα της επιλογης κ να επιλεξεις,κ αλλο να σου πασαρουν κατι με ψεμα..ουτε εγω μπορω να στο κανω πιο λιανα..

η αγαπη ειναι αμοιβαια να ξερεις. :02. Love:

----------


## lila_1

> καλα κοιτα,εγω απανταω σε αυτο που ρωτηαει καποιος,κ εσυ καταλαβαινεις αυτο που θες εσυ να καταλαβεις..
> τσαμπα το ζαλιζουμε.
> *σε κανενα ποστ μου δεν εκανα,ποτε συγκριση* του ενος προιοντος με το αλλο,κ αν εκανα σου ζητησα να μου το παραθεσεις πραγμα που ακομα δεν εκανες..
> 
> αυτο που παρεθεσες ομως ηταν ενα..λογικο αλμα της δικης σου σκεψης(που λεει κ ο αντρικος) πανω στο θεμα,οτι δλδ εκανα συγκριση,που ομως δεν εχει σχεση με οτι εγραψα εγω στον φιλο απο πανω..
> γιατι απλα ποτε δεν εκανα συγκριση,τι να κανουμε τωρα δλδ??
> 
> αλλο να εχεις το δικαιωμα της επιλογης κ να επιλεξεις,κ αλλο να σου πασαρουν κατι με ψεμα..ουτε εγω μπορω να στο κανω πιο λιανα..
> 
> η αγαπη ειναι αμοιβαια να ξερεις.


Ώχου συννενόηση γαρίφαλλα...
Δεν χρειάζεται να πείς αυτολεξεί "ΕΓΩ ΤΩΡΑ που ΣΥΓΚΡΙΝΩ 2 σκόνες σου λεώ να επιλέξεις ΑΥΤΗΝ"
Είναι σα να κάνεις σύγκριση όταν λες "επίστρεψε το ένα για να πάρεις το άλλο"
Απλώς τα κριτήρια σου ήταν ο τρόπος του πωλητή (που στην τελική δν έκανε και τιποτα τρομερό) και όχι το τελικό αποτέλεσμα..
Γι αυτό δν συνενοούμαστε
Μια χαρά κατάλαβα αυτό που έιπες τελικά, επιμένω στο τι μπορεί να εννοηθεί.
Και σου παρέθεσα και πως βγήκε το συμπέρασμα.

Περίμενα να πείς "καλύτερα που τελικά επέλεξες τη warrior μιας και η άλλη είναι μπλεντ μπλα μπλα μπλα"....

Στην τελική πολύς λόγος για το τίποτα, τις απόψεις σου τις ξέρω...

----------


## sobral

> Γιατί κάποιοι δε μπορούν να ξεπεράσουν το θέμα της γευσης.
> Και σα blend να τη δεις πάλι δεν είναι και κανένα φοβερό...


 :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  ποσο συμφωνω φίλε μα πόσο! ε τι κανει η καλή γεύση και το μάρκετινγκ...

----------


## oldhiphop

σκευτωμαι να την τσιμπισω ...πια γευση λεει?

η φραουλα ειναι σαν της syntrax?

----------


## Ευρης

> σκευτωμαι να την τσιμπισω ...πια γευση λεει?
> 
> η φραουλα ειναι σαν της syntrax?


η σοκολατα γαμαει...και με νερο και με γαλα....η φραουλα για  αλλαγη ειναι καλη..αλλα παρε το 900γρ γτ δεν 8 8ελεις και γ πολυ ακομα...ειναι καπως..

----------


## Socratis100

Αυτη για πρωι και βραδυ κανει[σαν αργης αποροφησης που ειναι}?Επισης που την βρισκω γιατι τα xtreme stores την εχουν κατοπιν παραγγελιας.

----------


## Ramrod

> Αυτη για πρωι και βραδυ κανει[σαν αργης αποροφησης που ειναι}?Επισης που την βρισκω γιατι τα xtreme stores την εχουν κατοπιν παραγγελιας.


όχι απλώς κάνει...για εκεί είναι κανονικά, όχι για post.
Την έχει και το E-shop του φορουμ αλλά και απο στα xtreme γιατί να μη την παραγγείλεις?

----------


## Socratis100

Οκ,φιλε,thanks.Ειναι πολλων πηγων ετσι?

----------


## deluxe

Ναι, πολλων πηγων ειναι.

----------


## Socratis100

ποιος ο τροπος να την παρω απο το site εδω?
Edit
Το βρηκα

----------


## Socratis100

H mpanana λεει τιποτα,αυτη εχουν στα xtreame stores.Να την παρω?

----------


## deluxe

Με γαλα, ακομα και με νερο, ειναι η καλυτερη γευση myofusion που εχω δοκιμασει. Απλα με βρωμη προτιμω τη φραουλα και βανιλια.

----------


## adamz

παιδες λιγο βοηθεια. εχω θυροιδει χασιμοτο και περνω thyrormone 0,1mg καθε μερα..ο γιατρος μου μου ειπε οτι αν δεν περιεχουν ορμονες τα συμπληρωματα ειναι οκ..τωρα μου καποιος οτι περιεχουν λακταση..η οποια μπορει να εμποδιζει την αποροφιση του φαρμακου..τωρα ισχυει αυτο ? ξερει κανεις? εγω πηρα μια 2.300 myofusion αλλα δεν ξερω να την ανοιξω η οχι?

----------


## stamthedrum

> παιδες λιγο βοηθεια. εχω θυροιδει χασιμοτο και περνω thyrormone 0,1mg καθε μερα..ο γιατρος μου μου ειπε οτι αν δεν περιεχουν ορμονες τα συμπληρωματα ειναι οκ..τωρα μου καποιος οτι περιεχουν λακταση..η οποια μπορει να εμποδιζει την αποροφιση του φαρμακου..τωρα ισχυει αυτο ? ξερει κανεις? εγω πηρα μια 2.300 myofusion αλλα δεν ξερω να την ανοιξω η οχι?


Ρε συ κακώς πήρες συμπλήρωμα αν δεν ήξερες αν επιτρέπεται να το τρως.

Πάντως, λακτάση έχεις ούτως ή άλλως στο έντερό σου, δε νομίζω ότι θα επηρεάσει την απορρόφηση του φαρμάκου. Και δε νομίζω ότι η Myofusion περιέχει λακτάση έτσι κι αλλιώς. Οπότε είσαι ΟΚ.

----------


## adamz

> Ρε συ κακώς πήρες συμπλήρωμα αν δεν ήξερες αν επιτρέπεται να το τρως.
> 
> Πάντως, λακτάση έχεις ούτως ή άλλως στο έντερό σου, δε νομίζω ότι θα επηρεάσει την απορρόφηση του φαρμάκου. Και δε νομίζω ότι η Myofusion περιέχει λακτάση έτσι κι αλλιώς. Οπότε είσαι ΟΚ.


η ενδοκρινολογος μου ειπε..μονο οτι αμα περιεχει ορμονες δεν κανει ... και αποτι ξερω δεν εχει .. αλα μετα μου ειπαν αυτο για την λακταση ..(η myofusion εχει btw)

----------


## Teodoro

Παιδια δεν ηθελα να ανοιξω νεο θεμα γιαυτο ρωταω εδω
Πηρα την MyoFusion και πανω ελεγε οτι ειναι η νεα φορμουλα με υδρολυμενη Whey.
Sυγκεκριμενα γραφει:

NEW with Fast Acting Whey Hydrolysate.

Πιστευετε οτι τωρα θα ειναι πιο γρηγορα απορροφησιμη; Η παντα ετσι ελεγε; Πρωτη φορα τη παιρνω γιαυτο ρωταω.

Την παιρνω και μετα την προπονηση!
Καλα κανω, η πρεπει να παρω και γουει;
Εχει μεγαλη διαφορα ή ειναι ψηλά γράμματα;

Thanx :02. Welcome:

----------


## Socratis100

Δεν ξερω τι να σου πω,παντως εγω θα την απρω σημερα για να την πινω πρωι βραδυ καθως ειναι αργης αποροφησης.Μηπως μιλας για αλλη?

----------


## deluxe

Ψιλα γραμματα φιλε μου. Και η myofusion μια χαρα κανει τη δουλεια της για μετα το γυμναστηριο. Υδρολυμενη πρωτεϊνη πρεπει να εχει ελαχιστη, οποτε δε υπαρχει καποια ουσιαστικη διαφορα με τη προηγουμενη φορμουλα. Πιο πολυ για εφε το εβαλαν.

----------


## Socratis100

την πηρα σημερα σε μπανανα την 2κιλη.Και εμενα ειχε το στικερ αλλα ειναι ολοιδιες[πιο πολυ μαρκετινκγ]
Ερωτηση,ενα σκοοπ ειναι 25 γραμμαρια προτεινη?Γιατι το σκοοπ που δινει ειναι αρκετα μικρο
Επισης η 2κιλη μου κανει πιο πολυ για 3κιλη.Ρε παιδια ειχα παρει την 2κιλη της on gold standard και ηταν μια σταλια μπροστα της.

----------


## Adinamos

Το κλασσικο 70cc δεν ειναι (το γραφει με μικρα γραμματα στον πατο του σκουπ)?

----------


## Socratis100

Ναι αυτο ειναι.ΑΠλα μου φαινεται μικροτερο.Μαλλον ιδεα μου...
Ενα τετοι σκοοπ ειναι 25 γραμμαρια προτεινη ετσι?απο τα 25 γραμμαρια προτεινη που λεει ,ειναι ολα προτεινη ή οχι?Να βαζω και λιγο απραπανω δηλαδη?
Επισης δεν ειχε πανω το στικ του ΕΟΦ.Να αρχιζω να φοβαμαι[σραγισμενη κανονικα ομως]

----------


## Adinamos

> Ναι αυτο ειναι.ΑΠλα μου φαινεται μικροτερο.Μαλλον ιδεα μου...
> Ενα τετοι σκοοπ ειναι 25 γραμμαρια προτεινη ετσι?απο τα 25 γραμμαρια προτεινη που λεει ,ειναι ολα προτεινη ή οχι?Να βαζω και λιγο απραπανω δηλαδη?
> Επισης δεν ειχε πανω το στικ του ΕΟΦ.Να αρχιζω να φοβαμαι[σραγισμενη κανονικα ομως]


Ενα σκουπ αντιστοιχει σε 36 γραμμαρια σκονης.
36 γραμμαρια σκονης περιεχουν 25 γραμμαρια προτεινης.

Δε χρειαζεται κανενα στικερ του εοφ κτλ, μη φοβασαι!

----------


## cannondale

εγω θα ηθελα να αναφερθω σε καποια αλλα θεματα...χρειαζονται ολοι οι αθλητες προτεινη? τι παρενεργειες μπορει να κανει η λανθασμενη χρηση και ποια ειναι η αναλογια σε σχεση με τα κιλα?  :01. Smile:

----------


## metz

> εγω θα ηθελα να αναφερθω σε καποια αλλα θεματα...χρειαζονται ολοι οι αθλητες προτεινη? τι παρενεργειες μπορει να κανει η λανθασμενη χρηση και ποια ειναι η αναλογια σε σχεση με τα κιλα?


Εδώ όμως είσαι στην ενότητα ''αξιολόγηση συμπληρωμάτων'' και ποιό συγκεκριμένα στην αξιολόγηση της Myofusion. Η ερώτησή σου είναι εκτός θέματος.

Αν διαβάσεις λιγάκι τα άρθρα διατροφής θα δεις ότι υπάρχουν απαντήσεις στα ερωτήματά σου.

----------


## cannondale

η ερωτηση μου ειναι για την mayofusion

----------


## metz

> η ερωτηση μου ειναι για την mayofusion


Εγώ τότε γιατί βλέπω μια γενική ερώτηση περί χρήσης πρωτεΐνης;

----------


## cannondale

με συγχωρεις τοτε...λαθος δικο μου..αλλα μιπως θα μπορουσες να μου δοσεις το λινκ απο τις απαντησεις στα ερωτηματα μου?

----------


## amateur666

τη myofusion ποτε ειναι καλυτερα να την παρω το πρωι μ γαλα  :01. Unsure:  η πριν παω για υπνο με Νερο?  :01. Unsure:   ......

----------


## giannisxtx

χαιρετω ολα τα παιδια και μη !!

μπορει καποιος να με βοηθησει να διαλεξω αναμεσα σε intrapro και myofusion ? η και κατι αλλο!! (light να ειναι παντως) με ενδιαφερει ογκος σε φυσιολογικα επιπεδα!!
καλη μας μερα ! :01. Wink:

----------


## Adinamos

Γιαννη η Intrapro ειναι isolate ενω η myo ειναι blend. 
Αν βρεις καλη τιμη παρε intrapro :01. Wink:

----------


## giannisxtx

η αληθεια ειναι οτι σε 2-3 μαγαζια που ρωτησα εκτος του οτι δεν ειχαν ιδεα δυστηχως,η τιμη της intrapro ηταν παραπανω απ την myofusion. isolated ειναι καθαρη και blend μειγμα ? καπως ετσι φανταζομαι ..  και 2 ερωτησουλες
1) μονο μετα την προπονηση?
και 2) η πρωτεινη αυτη κ οποια αλλη,σου γεμιζουν τους μυες,σωστα? οχι τους πριζουν οπως η κρεατινη,λεω κατι λαθος? (ειμαι πολυ νεος)

----------


## Kaloutsikos

> η αληθεια ειναι οτι σε 2-3 μαγαζια που ρωτησα εκτος του οτι δεν ειχαν ιδεα δυστηχως,η τιμη της intrapro ηταν παραπανω απ την myofusion. isolated ειναι καθαρη και blend μειγμα ? καπως ετσι φανταζομαι ..  και 2 ερωτησουλες
> 
> 1) μονο μετα την προπονηση? _Συνήθως ναί, από εσένα εξαρτάτε πόσες φορες να παίρνεις την ημέρα.
> _
> και 2) η πρωτεινη αυτη κ οποια αλλη,σου γεμιζουν τους μυες,σωστα? οχι τους πριζουν οπως η κρεατινη,λεω κατι λαθος? (ειμαι πολυ νεος) _Κρεατίνη = Κατακράτηση υγρών, Πρωτεΐνη = Αναπτύξει των μυών._


 .

----------


## Dreiko

λοιπον,για τη σοκολατα ειχα γραψει.....
για τη διαλυτοτητα ισχυει ο,τι και στη σοκολατα...απο γευση τωρα...πολυ καλη...πινεται ευχαριστα.....και με γαλα και με νερο(και με τη βρωμη που ριχνω μεσα),αλλα ειναι λιγο "συνθετικη" βγαζει δηλαδη κατι σα φαρμακιλα που και που...

----------


## Stamer

μόλις την αγορασα...ειναι τρομερή!!διαλυτοτητα τρομερη γευση απιθανη.Περιμένω να δω στο μέλλον τα αποτελέσματα.. :01. Smile:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Panosss

Μόλις την παρήγγειλα και εγώ (μαζί με την optimum gold της ON).
Σε λίγες μέρες και οι δικές μου εντυπώσεις

----------


## Kaloutsikos

> μόλις την αγορασα...ειναι τρομερή!!διαλυτοτητα τρομερη γευση απιθανη.Περιμένω να δω στο μέλλον τα αποτελέσματα..


Από μια πρωτεΐνη λίγο δύσκολα ρε συ να δείς κάτι... :03. Thumb up:

----------


## konna

> Από μια πρωτεΐνη λίγο δύσκολα ρε συ να δείς κάτι...


Με τη Myofusion έχω δεί τρελή διαφορά! Εχει κόψει τελείως την επιθυμία μου για γλυκάκια  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Kaloutsikos

> Με τη Myofusion έχω δεί τρελή διαφορά! Εχει κόψει τελείως την επιθυμία μου για γλυκάκια


_Εδώ έχεις ένα δίκιο!_

----------


## Stamer

:08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## giannisxtx

τελικα την πηρα!!  :01. Smile:  εκανα ενα test drive σημερα,για να δουμε,πολυ καλη γευση παντως,απιθανη... 

γυμναστηριο παω παντα 12 με 14.30,εκεινες τις ωρες αναμεσα.. απ οτι ειδα εχει 70/100 πρωτεινη,και θελω να παιρνω 2 σκουπ την μερα,να παιρνω
1. 1 νωρις το πρωι (9 η ωρα) και ενα ΠΡΙΝ το γυμναστηριο (12)?
2. 1 νωρις το πρωι και ενα το βραδυ? 
3.ή ενα το πρωι και ενα μετα την προπονηση στις 14.00?
απ την αλλη σκεφτομαι πως δεν θα πρεπει να ειναι πολυ κοντα στις ωρες μεταξυ τους οποτε το Νο.1 δεν ειναι πολυ καλο..

οποιος εχει κατι καλυτερο ας με βοηθησει  :01. Smile:  καλη σας μερα  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## sofos

> τελικα την πηρα!!  εκανα ενα test drive σημερα,για να δουμε,πολυ καλη γευση παντως,απιθανη... 
> 
> γυμναστηριο παω παντα 12 με 14.30,εκεινες τις ωρες αναμεσα.. απ οτι ειδα εχει 70/100 πρωτεινη,και θελω να παιρνω 2 σκουπ την μερα,να παιρνω
> 1. 1 νωρις το πρωι (9 η ωρα) και ενα ΠΡΙΝ το γυμναστηριο (12)?
> 2. 1 νωρις το πρωι και ενα το βραδυ? 
> 3.ή ενα το πρωι και ενα μετα την προπονηση στις 14.00?
> απ την αλλη σκεφτομαι πως δεν θα πρεπει να ειναι πολυ κοντα στις ωρες μεταξυ τους οποτε το Νο.1 δεν ειναι πολυ καλο..
> 
> οποιος εχει κατι καλυτερο ας με βοηθησει  καλη σας μερα


1 πρωι,1 μετα την προπονηση κ το βραδυ 1 τοταλ 2%

----------


## m@kris

+1 kaloytsikos..
Συμφωνω απολυτα..Με την Myofusion εχω κοψει εντελως τα γλυκα..μαλλον επειδη ειναι αρκετα γλυκια σαν ροφημα..

----------


## Stamer

Εγω θα προτείνω ενα μετα την γυμναστικη και ενα το βραδυ πριν τον υπνο και αυτο γιατι θα υπαρχουν για μεγαλο χρονικο διαστημα στο αιμα σου αμινοξέα.. :01. Mr. Green:  εγω αυτο κανω

----------


## sofos

> Εγω θα προτείνω ενα μετα την γυμναστικη και ενα το βραδυ πριν τον υπνο και αυτο γιατι θα υπαρχουν για μεγαλο χρονικο διαστημα στο αιμα σου αμινοξέα.. εγω αυτο κανω


και γω αυτο του ειπα αν δεις πιο πανω...

----------


## Stamer

εσυ ειπες  ενα το πρωι ενα μετα γυμναστικη και ενα total..τεσπα..

----------


## sofos

> εσυ ειπες  ενα το πρωι ενα μετα γυμναστικη και ενα total..τεσπα..


βραδυ παντα γιαουρτι φιλε,casein ftw  :01. Wink:

----------


## Stamer

Α!Εγω παιρνω την myofusion που εχει και καζείνη για αυτο το είπα.. :01. Razz:

----------


## sofos

> Α!Εγω παιρνω την myofusion που εχει και καζείνη για αυτο το είπα..


γι αυτο σου τελειωνει σε 3 βδομαδες με 3 σκουπ τι μερα δε συμφερει,εκτος κ αν σου τρεχουν απ τα μπατζακια  :01. Razz:

----------


## Stamer

μπα δυσκολο να τρεχουν απο τα μπαζακια..κριση κριση ασε.. :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## sofos

> μπα δυσκολο να τρεχουν απο τα μπαζακια..κριση κριση ασε..


γι αυτο σου προτεινα γιαουρτι για βραδινο,γιατι σε κραταει κ δε τελειωνει κ η πρωτεινη σου γρηγορα  :01. Wink:

----------


## giannisxtx

αν παρω το πρωι 1 σκουπ,και το 2ο αντι να το παρω το μεσημερι να το παρω το απογευμα λειτουργει το ιδιο ? η μετραει πολυ να ειναι μετα την προπονηση κατ ευθειαν ?

----------


## sofos

> αν παρω το πρωι 1 σκουπ,και το 2ο αντι να το παρω το μεσημερι να το παρω το απογευμα λειτουργει το ιδιο ? η μετραει πολυ να ειναι μετα την προπονηση κατ ευθειαν ?


1 πρωι κ 1 μετα την προπονηση παιρνε,πριν πας για προπονηση φαε κατι με πρωτεινη

----------


## Kaloutsikos

> αν παρω το πρωι 1 σκουπ,και το 2ο αντι να το παρω το μεσημερι να το παρω το απογευμα λειτουργει το ιδιο ? η μετραει πολυ να ειναι μετα την προπονηση κατ ευθειαν ?


Όποια ώρα και να πάρεις είναι το ίδιο πράγμα εκτός από το μεταπροπονητικό!

----------


## Socratis100

Μιας και ειναι blend ,την παιρνω μια το πρωι με γαλα,και μια το βραδυ και ενα γιαουρτακι μαζι 2%

----------


## Fiesta S 09

Εγώ χρησιμοποιώ την εν λόγω πρωτείνη και σαν μεταπροπονητικό,σε συνδιασμό με αμινοξέα Gaspari Amino8000,τα οποία είναι ταχεία απορόφησης και δεν έχω θέμα.Εξάλου 45’ μετά την προπόνηση τρώω στέρεο γεύμα.

----------


## Panosss

Την παρέλαβα πριν λίγες ημέρες (γεύση milk chocolate).
Σαν γεύση είναι ικανοποιητική, σαν διαλυτότητα super.
Γενικές εντυπώσεις, καλές θα έλεγα (αν και περίμενα λίγο καλύτερη γεύση)

----------


## Kaloutsikos

> Την παρέλαβα πριν λίγες ημέρες (γεύση milk chocolate).
> Σαν γεύση είναι ικανοποιητική, σαν διαλυτότητα super.
> Γενικές εντυπώσεις, καλές θα έλεγα (αν και περίμενα λίγο καλύτερη γεύση)


Μα καλά πόσες πρωτεΐνες παρέλαβες πριν λίγες μέρες?

----------


## chris corfu

δοκιμασα cream and cookies και ειναι πραγματικα απιστευτη. την προτεινω ανεπιφυλακτα καθως το stick to basics δεν με εκφραζει μια και στην γραμμωση θελουμε να υπαρχει και καμια ωραια γευση ποσο μαλλον απο την πρωτεινη μας...   :08. Toast:

----------


## Panosss

> Μα καλά πόσες πρωτεΐνες παρέλαβες πριν λίγες μέρες?


2 φίλε.
Την Myofusion και την Gold Standard της ON

----------


## Kaloutsikos

> 2 φίλε.
> Την Myofusion και την Gold Standard της ON


 :03. Thumb up: 

Μην της κρατάς ανοιχτές πάνω από 5μηνο, για καλύτερα!

----------


## Socratis100

πηρα milk chockolate.ΑΠΙΣΤΕΥΤΗ,παρα πολυ ωραια γευση,ανετα θα αδιαζα ακομα και 10 σκοοπ την ημερα.

----------


## sofos

> πηρα milk chockolate.ΑΠΙΣΤΕΥΤΗ,παρα πολυ ωραια γευση,ανετα θα αδιαζα ακομα και 10 σκοοπ την ημερα.


τι περιμενεις γασπαρι εγγυηση  :01. Mr. Green:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Socratis100

> τι περιμενεις γασπαρι εγγυηση


Χρις πλακα,εχει μπει πρωτη στις προτιμησεις μου.Να μου τελειωσει η whey να παω να παρω gaspari.Πολυ καλη εταιρεια.

----------


## the_mechanic

εγω σημερα την παρελαβα παιδια.φραουλα.πολυ καλη σε γευση.θα περιμενω και τα πρωτα αποτελεσματα σε κανα μηνα κ θα δειξει

----------


## sofos

> εγω σημερα την παρελαβα παιδια.φραουλα.πολυ καλη σε γευση.θα περιμενω και τα πρωτα αποτελεσματα σε κανα μηνα κ θα δειξει


εμενα η φραουλα σε πρωτεινες με αναγουλιαζει κ σε myofusion που χα παρει κ τωρα vpx zero carb φραουλα που πηρα  :01. Sad:

----------


## Madd_Chadd

Και εγω τη φραουλα πηρα αλλα για το λογο πως τη κανω παγωτο το καλοκαιρι. :01. Wink:

----------


## sofos

> Και εγω τη φραουλα πηρα αλλα για το λογο πως τη κανω παγωτο το καλοκαιρι.


χαχαχ ωραιος  :03. Clap:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Kaloutsikos

> Και εγω τη φραουλα πηρα αλλα για το λογο πως τη κανω παγωτο το καλοκαιρι.


Σωστός!
Ετσι όπως είναι η βάζεις τίποτα ακόμα?

----------


## Madd_Chadd

> Σωστός!
> Ετσι όπως είναι η βάζεις τίποτα ακόμα?


Βαζω 1 κουτι μεγαλο εβαπορε στη καταψυξη μοναχα για 2 ωρες.Παιρνω ενα φακελακι ζελε φραουλα(η ζελατινη βοηθαει να πυκτωσει το παγωτο)και το διαλυω σε 1.5 φλυτζανι ζεστο νερο.
Βγαζουμε το εβαπορε απο την καταψυξη και το χτυπαμε στο μιξερ περιπου 5 λεπτα να πυκτωσει.Αφου κρυωσει το ζελε χωρις να πυκτωσει το ριχνουμε μεσα στο χτυπημενο εβαπορε και ξαναχτυπαμε.Στο τελος προσθετουμε 3-4 scoop πρωτεινη.Το βαζουμε στη καταψυξη.
Αν θελουμε κανουμε το παγωτο σαντουιτς δηλαδη πανω κατω μπισκοτα ολικης αλεσεως.Με αυτες τις ποσοτητες βγαινει 35 περιπου εκατοστων σε πλαστικο δοχειο.Βαζουμε μια στρωση μπισκοτα απο πανω το παγωτο και βαζουμε στη καταψυξη.Μετα 2 ωρες το βγαζουμε και προσθετουμε απο πανω μια στρωση μπισκοτα ακομη.
(Μπορειτε αντι για ζελε οσοι γνωριζετε τη διαδικασια της ζελατινης να κανετε το παγωτο με ζελατινη εναντι ζελε)

----------


## Kaloutsikos

> Βαζω 1 κουτι μεγαλο εβαπορε στη καταψυξη μοναχα για 2 ωρες.Παιρνω ενα φακελακι ζελε φραουλα(η ζελατινη βοηθαει να πυκτωσει το παγωτο)και το διαλυω σε 1.5 φλυτζανι ζεστο νερο.
> Βγαζουμε το εβαπορε απο την καταψυξη και το χτυπαμε στο μιξερ περιπου 5 λεπτα να πυκτωσει.Αφου κρυωσει το ζελε χωρις να πυκτωσει το ριχνουμε μεσα στο χτυπημενο εβαπορε και ξαναχτυπαμε.Στο τελος προσθετουμε 3-4 scoop πρωτεινη.Το βαζουμε στη καταψυξη.
> Αν θελουμε κανουμε το παγωτο σαντουιτς δηλαδη πανω κατω μπισκοτα ολικης αλεσεως.Με αυτες τις ποσοτητες βγαινει 35 περιπου εκατοστων σε πλαστικο δοχειο.Βαζουμε μια στρωση μπισκοτα απο πανω το παγωτο και βαζουμε στη καταψυξη.Μετα 2 ωρες το βγαζουμε και προσθετουμε απο πανω μια στρωση μπισκοτα ακομη.
> (Μπορειτε αντι για ζελε οσοι γνωριζετε τη διαδικασια της ζελατινης να κανετε το παγωτο με ζελατινη εναντι ζελε)


 :03. Bowdown:  :03. Clap:

----------


## sticky fingaz

Σήμερα μου ήρθε η myofusion chocolate που παρηγγειλα!

Ως newbie στον χωρο ειπα να ξεκινησω με βοηθημα μια πρωτεινη!

Εβαλα σε ενα ποτηρι νερό 1 scoop αλλα όσο κ αν το ανακατευα με το κουτάλι καποια κομματακια σοκολάτας μένανε έτσι κ δεν διαλυόντουσαν!Aπο γεύση πολύ καλή!Το πίνεις με ευχαρίστηση!

Επειδη διαβασα καποιοι λεγανε στις προηγουμενες σελιδες για 2 scoop οτι βαζουνε καποιες φορες........αναρωτιεμαι με πόσο νερό τα διαλύουν τα 2 scoops!

----------


## sofos

> Σήμερα μου ήρθε η myofusion chocolate που παρηγγειλα!
> 
> Ως newbie στον χωρο ειπα να ξεκινησω με βοηθημα μια πρωτεινη!
> 
> Εβαλα σε ενα ποτηρι νερό 1 scoop αλλα όσο κ αν το ανακατευα με το κουτάλι καποια κομματακια σοκολάτας μένανε έτσι κ δεν διαλυόντουσαν!Aπο γεύση πολύ καλή!Το πίνεις με ευχαρίστηση!
> 
> Επειδη διαβασα καποιοι λεγανε στις προηγουμενες σελιδες για 2 scoop οτι βαζουνε καποιες φορες........αναρωτιεμαι με πόσο νερό τα διαλύουν τα 2 scoops!


με κουταλακι καλα καλα η isolate δεν διαλυονται,παντα να την χτυπας σε shaker η σε κανα καλο χτυπητηρι και θα σαι κομπλε...

----------


## sticky fingaz

> με κουταλακι καλα καλα η isolate δεν διαλυονται,παντα να την χτυπας σε shaker η σε κανα καλο χτυπητηρι και θα σαι κομπλε...


Ωραιος!Ευχαριστω φιλε για την πληροφορια!!

----------


## eri_87

> δοκιμασα cream and cookies και ειναι πραγματικα απιστευτη. την προτεινω ανεπιφυλακτα καθως το stick to basics δεν με εκφραζει μια και στην γραμμωση θελουμε να υπαρχει και καμια ωραια γευση ποσο μαλλον απο την πρωτεινη μας...


Τελικά έχω μπερδευτεί με αυτή τη γεύση...  :01. Help:  Άλλοι λένε χάλια και άλλοι τέλεια! Τί να πιστέψω; Ήθελα να την πάρω... Περιέγραψε λίγο πώς είναι η γεύση αυτή...  :01. Unsure:  




> Σήμερα μου ήρθε η myofusion chocolate που παρηγγειλα!
> 
> Ως newbie στον χωρο ειπα να ξεκινησω με βοηθημα μια πρωτεινη!
> 
> Εβαλα σε ενα ποτηρι νερό 1 scoop αλλα όσο κ αν το ανακατευα με το κουτάλι καποια κομματακια σοκολάτας μένανε έτσι κ δεν διαλυόντουσαν!Aπο γεύση πολύ καλή!Το πίνεις με ευχαρίστηση!
> 
> Επειδη διαβασα καποιοι λεγανε στις προηγουμενες σελιδες για 2 scoop οτι βαζουνε καποιες φορες........αναρωτιεμαι με πόσο νερό τα διαλύουν τα 2 scoops!


Δεν έχει σχέση η ποσότητα του νερού με το πόσο καλά διαλύεται... Δοκίμασε με λιγότερο νερό, έχει πιο έντονη γεύση!  :01. Razz:  Οι σβόλοι διαλύονται μόνο με σεικερ ή μιξεράκι.  :01. Wink:

----------


## chris corfu

> Τελικά έχω μπερδευτεί με αυτή τη γεύση...  Άλλοι λένε χάλια και άλλοι τέλεια! Τί να πιστέψω; Ήθελα να την πάρω... Περιέγραψε λίγο πώς είναι η γεύση αυτή...


λοιπον με γαλα που δοκιμασα ειναι ακριβως(και καλυτερο μην πω) απο το ροφημα με τα μπισκοτα oreo και με νερο παλι εχει παρομοια γευση(δυστηχως με νερο την παιρνω την ωρα που την εχω) αλλα οχι τοοοοοσο καλη οσο το γαλα. δοκιμασα και σκετη εβαλα σκονη στο στομα μου (λιγο απο περιεργεια) και ειναι σαν μπισκοτο κι ετσι. στο γιαουρτι ειναι λιγο διαφορετικη αλλα κ παλι καλη κ αναλογα κ το γιαουρτι που αλλαζει λιγο η γευση. πιστευω να σε καλειψα..  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Anithos

> λοιπον με γαλα που δοκιμασα ειναι ακριβως(και καλυτερο μην πω) απο το ροφημα με τα μπισκοτα oreo και με νερο παλι εχει παρομοια γευση(δυστηχως με νερο την παιρνω την ωρα που την εχω) αλλα οχι τοοοοοσο καλη οσο το γαλα. δοκιμασα και σκετη εβαλα σκονη στο στομα μου (λιγο απο περιεργεια) και ειναι σαν μπισκοτο κι ετσι. στο γιαουρτι ειναι λιγο διαφορετικη αλλα κ παλι καλη κ αναλογα κ το γιαουρτι που αλλαζει λιγο η γευση. πιστευω να σε καλειψα..


 εγω ηθελα να σε ρωτησω αν τα κουκις που εχει, διαλυονται η μενουν αδιαλυτα ,η δεν εχει κουκις μεσα.

----------


## eri_87

> λοιπον με γαλα που δοκιμασα ειναι ακριβως(και καλυτερο μην πω) απο το ροφημα με τα μπισκοτα oreo και με νερο παλι εχει παρομοια γευση(δυστηχως με νερο την παιρνω την ωρα που την εχω) αλλα οχι τοοοοοσο καλη οσο το γαλα. δοκιμασα και σκετη εβαλα σκονη στο στομα μου (λιγο απο περιεργεια) και ειναι σαν μπισκοτο κι ετσι. στο γιαουρτι ειναι λιγο διαφορετικη αλλα κ παλι καλη κ αναλογα κ το γιαουρτι που αλλαζει λιγο η γευση. πιστευω να σε καλειψα..


Ok... Νομίζω καλύφθηκα!  :08. Turtle:  Μια τελευταία ερώτηση.... Από γλυκύτητα πώς πάει; Πάντως θα την πάρω κι εγώ μου φαίνεται..  :01. Razz:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## gmalamos

> Ok... Νομίζω καλύφθηκα!  Μια τελευταία ερώτηση.... Από γλυκύτητα πώς πάει; Πάντως θα την πάρω κι εγώ μου φαίνεται..


Τι να σου πουμε εμεις γουστα ειναι αυτα.Παρε αμα θες τη μικρη για δοκιμη.Εγω παντως την myo τη παιρνω απο τοτε που αρχισα να ασχολουμαι με γυμναστηριο. :01. Wink: Και σου μιλα ενα ατομο τωρα που δεν τρελενεται για τα γλυκα..

----------


## gk

Απο πεψη και φουσκωματα, πως ειναι η Myofusion παιδια..? 

Καλυτερα ας απαντησουν ατομα που να εχουν τετοια "θεματακια"...  :01. Mr. Green:  

Επισης, μπορω να βω / υπαρχουν "φακελακια-δειγματα" σε καταστηματα?

----------


## eri_87

> Απο πεψη και φουσκωματα, πως ειναι η Myofusion παιδια..? 
> 
> Καλυτερα ας απαντησουν ατομα που να εχουν τετοια "θεματακια"...  
> 
> Επισης, μπορω να βω / υπαρχουν "φακελακια-δειγματα" σε καταστηματα?


Εμένα μια χαρά μου είναι πάντως...  :01. Mr. Green:  
Δείγματα δεν έχω βρει, δε ξέρω αν υπάρχουν.

----------


## jannous44

> Απο πεψη και φουσκωματα, πως ειναι η Myofusion παιδια..? 
> 
> Καλυτερα ας απαντησουν ατομα που να εχουν τετοια "θεματακια"...  
> 
> Επισης, μπορω να βω / υπαρχουν "φακελακια-δειγματα" σε καταστηματα?


θες δειγματα.? παρε μια τουλουμπα ενα ραβανι και ενα προφιτερολ με εχτρα σοκολατα βαλτα σε ενα μπλεντερ . πατα το κουμπι. και εισαι ετοιμος. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## gk

*jannous* επειδη δεν ξερω και το "υφος" του καθενος γιατι μπαινω αραια, δεν το παιρνω ως ειρωνικο αυτο ετσι.?  Οντως τοσο καλες γευσεις εχει αυτη η myofusion?!  :02. Shock:  χαχαχα!!  

*eri* σ'ευχαριστω  :03. Clap:  μακαρι να ειναι ετσι γιατι ειμαι ψιλο-αρκετα ευαισθητος στη λακτοζη.. 
θα περιμενω καμια απαντηση ακομα για δυσανεξιες δυσπεψιες κλπ, απλα για περισσοτερες αποψεις.

----------


## sofos

> *jannous* επειδη δεν ξερω και το "υφος" του καθενος γιατι μπαινω αραια, δεν το παιρνω ως ειρωνικο αυτο ετσι.?  Οντως τοσο καλες γευσεις εχει αυτη η myofusion?!  χαχαχα!!  
> 
> *eri* σ'ευχαριστω  μακαρι να ειναι ετσι γιατι ειμαι ψιλο-αρκετα ευαισθητος στη λακτοζη.. 
> θα περιμενω καμια απαντηση ακομα για δυσανεξιες δυσπεψιες κλπ, απλα για περισσοτερες αποψεις.


αν εχεις δυσανεξιες και δυσπεψιες,η μυο δεν ειναι η καλυτερη επιλογη....αλλα εχει τις καλυτερες γευσεις......παρε κατι se isolate οπως allmax isoflex,vpx zero carb,optimum gold standard κ εχει κ αλλες με ελαχιστη η και μηδενικη λακτοζη...

----------


## gk

1) Κανενας ακομα με δυσανεξια στη λακτοζη να μου πει αν ειχε καποια ενοχληση με την Myofusion??  :01. Unsure:  (αν και δεν εχω πετυχει καποιο ιδιαιτερο σχολιο σε προηγουμενες σελιδες)


2) Τελικα Double chocolate ή Milk chocolate?? Και ερχονται και οι δυο γευσεις Ελλαδα, σε μαγαζια?

----------


## Madd_Chadd

Εγω τις εχω βρει και τις 2 γευσεις αλλα η milk chocolate εχει απειρη γευση κατα τη δικη μου γνωμη και αυτη παιρνω.

----------


## tommygunz

> 2) Τελικα Double chocolate ή Milk chocolate?? Και ερχονται και οι δυο γευσεις Ελλαδα, σε μαγαζια?


Και εγώ Milk chocolate που είχα δοκιμάσει ήταν ίσως η καλύτερη γεύση που έχω δοκιμάσει μέχρι τώρα σε πρωτεΐνη (και έχω δοκιμάσει καμιά 10ρια). Την Double chocolate δεν την έχω δοκιμάσει, αλλά δεν έχω διαβάσει κανένα κακό σχόλιο μέχρι τώρα για την Mlik chocolate από κάποιον (δες και πιο πίσω σελίδες του θέματος). Σε όλους άρεσε και πολύ κιόλας.

----------


## sofos

> 1) Κανενας ακομα με δυσανεξια στη λακτοζη να μου πει αν ειχε καποια ενοχληση με την Myofusion??  (αν και δεν εχω πετυχει καποιο ιδιαιτερο σχολιο σε προηγουμενες σελιδες)
> 
> 
> 2) Τελικα Double chocolate ή Milk chocolate?? Και ερχονται και οι δυο γευσεις Ελλαδα, σε μαγαζια?


1 γευση σοκολατας βγαζει η μυο την milk chocolate,double chocolate ειναι της gold standard....

----------


## sofos

> Εγω τις εχω βρει και τις 2 γευσεις αλλα η milk chocolate εχει απειρη γευση κατα τη δικη μου γνωμη και αυτη παιρνω.


1 γευση σοκολατας βγαζει η μυο την milk chocolate,double chocolate ειναι της gold standard....

----------


## gk

Ωπ?! Στανταρ?! Η αληθεια ειναι οτι σε κανα-δυο καταστηματα που κοιταξα στις σελιδες τους, μονο σοκολατα-φραουλα-βανιλια ειχαν.. Ενω εχει τουλαχιστον κ φυστικοβουτυρο ακομα  απ'οτι εχω διαβασει.. Γι'αυτο ειχα αυτην την εντυπωση sofe, συν οτι κατι τετοιο καταλαβα απο τις πρωτες σελιδες του Θεματος αυτου ρε'συ...  :01. Unsure:  Ριξε μια ματια αμα θες καποια στιγμη ετσι για την κουβεντα. Εγω παιρνω και milk τσοκολεητ, δεν εχω κανενα προβλημα! χαχα

----------


## sofos

> Ωπ?! Στανταρ?! Η αληθεια ειναι οτι σε κανα-δυο καταστηματα που κοιταξα στις σελιδες τους, μονο σοκολατα-φραουλα-βανιλια ειχαν.. Ενω εχει τουλαχιστον κ φυστικοβουτυρο ακομα  απ'οτι εχω διαβασει.. Γι'αυτο ειχα αυτην την εντυπωση sofe, συν οτι κατι τετοιο καταλαβα απο τις πρωτες σελιδες του Θεματος αυτου ρε'συ...  Ριξε μια ματια αμα θες καποια στιγμη ετσι για την κουβεντα. Εγω παιρνω και milk τσοκολεητ, δεν εχω κανενα προβλημα! χαχα


http://www.bodybuilding.com/store/gn/myofusion.html τσεκαρε εδω υπαρχουν ολες οι γευσεις που βγαινει οι μυο....ας τα δουνε και οι αλλοι απο πανω για να μη λενε κοτσανες  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Razz:

----------


## gk

Οντως δεν εχει γευση Double Chocolate..! Πως μπερδευτηκα ετσι, κατι τετοιο καταλαβα στις πρωτες σελιδες. Thanx για την διευκρινηση/βοηθεια sofos.  :03. Thumb up:  

Η Μπανανα ειναι αραγε καλη σαν γευση? 'Η ειναι λιγο περιεργη κ αυτη (καπως σαν φαρμακιλα) οπως εχουν πει πολλοι κ για την Βανιλια? [δεν θυμαμαι που περιπου διαβασα σχετικα σχολια μεσα στο Θεμα αυτο για να τα ξαναβρω]  Αν και νομιζω πως δεν την φερνουν Ελλαδα..

----------


## gk

Παω να παρω μια Σοκολατα και θα κανω edit μετα να πω τις μαααλον εντυπωσιασμενες μου εσντυπωσεις..  :01. Razz:  

Παντως για αυτα τα αυτοκολλητακια του ΕΟΦ κανεις δεν κανει λογο απ'οτι βλεπω.. ε..? 
Τουλαχιστον, σε δυο καταστηματα διαφορετικων αλυσιδων που πηγα, δεν ειδα τιποτα τετοιο πανω στην συσκευασια.  :07. Question:

----------


## jannous44

> *jannous* επειδη δεν ξερω και το "υφος" του καθενος γιατι μπαινω αραια, δεν το παιρνω ως ειρωνικο αυτο ετσι.?  Οντως τοσο καλες γευσεις εχει αυτη η myofusion?!  χαχαχα!!  
> 
> *eri* σ'ευχαριστω  μακαρι να ειναι ετσι γιατι ειμαι ψιλο-αρκετα ευαισθητος στη λακτοζη.. 
> θα περιμενω καμια απαντηση ακομα για δυσανεξιες δυσπεψιες κλπ, απλα για περισσοτερες αποψεις.


δεν ηταν ειρωνια. απλα η αληθεια ειναι. ειναι πολυ γλυκια η myo

----------


## Αντωνης

Ρε παιδια δοκιμασα πριν λιγο την milk chocolate και μου κολλησε αρκετο πραμα στα τοιχωματα και στον πατο του σεικερ.Με την φραουλα δεν μου συνεβαινε αυτο :01. Unsure: 

Και νταξ αν αυτα που μεινανε ηταν τιποτα υλικα για την γευση κτλ δεν με πειραζει,αλλα αμα ηταν μερος της πρωτεινης? :02. Shock: 
Θα λυθει το θεμα αμα κοπαναω περισσοτερη ωρα το σεικερ?

----------


## sofos

> Ρε παιδια δοκιμασα πριν λιγο την milk chocolate και μου κολλησε αρκετο πραμα στα τοιχωματα και στον πατο του σεικερ.Με την φραουλα δεν μου συνεβαινε αυτο
> 
> Και νταξ αν αυτα που μεινανε ηταν τιποτα υλικα για την γευση κτλ δεν με πειραζει,αλλα αμα ηταν μερος της πρωτεινης?
> Θα λυθει το θεμα αμα κοπαναω περισσοτερη ωρα το σεικερ?


εμενα παλι η φραουλα με γαλα δε μου διαλυοταν καλα  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## Αντωνης

> εμενα παλι η φραουλα με γαλα δε μου διαλυοταν καλα


Νταξ το γαλα ουτως η' αλλως δημιουργει θεμα στην διαλυτοτητα..Αλλα να σου συμβαινει αυτο βαζοντας σκετη πρωτεινη?wtf?
Θα κουνησω κανα δυο λεπτα περισσοτερο το σεικερ την επομενη φορα και αν δω παλι το ιδιο με βλεπω να την πουλαω...δεν εχω ορεξη για τετοια,ασε που μου βγηκε και η πιστη να το καθαρισω

----------


## sofos

> Νταξ το γαλα ουτως η' αλλως δημιουργει θεμα στην διαλυτοτητα..Αλλα να σου συμβαινει αυτο βαζοντας σκετη πρωτεινη?wtf?
> Θα κουνησω κανα δυο λεπτα περισσοτερο το σεικερ την επομενη φορα και αν δω παλι το ιδιο με βλεπω να την πουλαω...δεν εχω ορεξη για τετοια,ασε που μου βγηκε και η πιστη να το καθαρισω


δηλαδη με νερο δε σου διαλυοταν καλα? :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:

----------


## Αντωνης

> δηλαδη με νερο δε σου διαλυοταν καλα?


yes,κολλησαν μερικα υπολειμματα στον πατο και στα τοιχωματα...Οπως ειπα και πριν θα κανω και ενα τεστ αυριο με περισσοτερη ωρα κουνημα και αμα συμβει το ιδιο θα την πουλησω....

----------


## RAMBO

> Νταξ το γαλα ουτως η' αλλως δημιουργει θεμα στην διαλυτοτητα..Αλλα να σου συμβαινει αυτο βαζοντας σκετη πρωτεινη?wtf?
> Θα κουνησω κανα δυο λεπτα περισσοτερο το σεικερ την επομενη φορα και αν δω παλι το ιδιο με βλεπω να την πουλαω...δεν εχω ορεξη για τετοια,ασε που μου βγηκε και η πιστη να το καθαρισω





μου θυμησεσ την freak fix,τα ιδια χαλια ειχα και πολυ χειροτερα.......

----------


## Qlim4X

> Ρε παιδια δοκιμασα πριν λιγο την milk chocolate και μου κολλησε αρκετο πραμα στα τοιχωματα και στον πατο του σεικερ.Με την φραουλα δεν μου συνεβαινε αυτο
> 
> Και νταξ αν αυτα που μεινανε ηταν τιποτα υλικα για την γευση κτλ δεν με πειραζει,αλλα αμα ηταν μερος της πρωτεινης?
> Θα λυθει το θεμα αμα κοπαναω περισσοτερη ωρα το σεικερ?


ποσο νερο εβαλες και τι σεικερ εχεις?

----------


## Polyneikos

Μηπως ήταν η σκονη μεσα στο σεηκερ και μετα εριξες το νερο;

----------


## Qlim4X

> Μηπως ήταν η σκονη μεσα στο σεηκερ και μετα εριξες το νερο;


μουτρο και εγω ετσι το κανω και ανακατεβετε μια χαρα ακομα και με 100γρ βρωμη + 50γρ προτεινη

----------


## sofos

> *μουτρο* και εγω ετσι το κανω και ανακατεβετε μια χαρα ακομα και με 100γρ βρωμη + 50γρ προτεινη


χαχαχαχ

----------


## Polyneikos

> μουτρο και εγω ετσι το κανω και ανακατεβετε μια χαρα ακομα και με 100γρ βρωμη + 50γρ προτεινη


Καμια φορα συμβαινει αυτο,για αυτο το τονίζω.
Επίσης αν προσθεσουμε την σκονη σε ενα σεηκερ που θελουμε να παρουμε μαζι μας και δεν εχει στεγνωσει εντελως,η ελαχιστη υγρασια που εχει και όταν παραμεινει στο σεηκερ η σκονη 7-8 ωρες,αφηνει κατακαθια,αν δεν προσπαθησεις πολυ στο κουνημα...

----------


## Ευρης

> Καμια φορα συμβαινει αυτο,για αυτο το τονίζω.
> Επίσης αν προσθεσουμε την σκονη σε ενα σεηκερ που θελουμε να παρουμε μαζι μας και δεν εχει στεγνωσει εντελως,η ελαχιστη υγρασια που εχει και όταν παραμεινει στο σεηκερ η σκονη 7-8 ωρες,αφηνει κατακαθια,αν δεν προσπαθησεις πολυ στο κουνημα...


+1

----------


## Αντωνης

> Καμια φορα συμβαινει αυτο,για αυτο το τονίζω.
> Επίσης αν προσθεσουμε την σκονη σε ενα σεηκερ που θελουμε να παρουμε μαζι μας και δεν εχει στεγνωσει εντελως,η ελαχιστη υγρασια που εχει και όταν παραμεινει στο σεηκερ η σκονη 7-8 ωρες,αφηνει κατακαθια,αν δεν προσπαθησεις πολυ στο κουνημα...


Πολυνεικε δοκιμασα να βαλω πρωτα το νερο και μετα την myο και δεν εμεινε κανενα υπολλειμα στον πατο.Ευχαριστω για το tip φιλε :08. Toast:

----------


## chris corfu

> εγω ηθελα να σε ρωτησω αν τα κουκις που εχει, διαλυονται η μενουν αδιαλυτα ,η δεν εχει κουκις μεσα.


οχι η γευση ειναι τετοια αλλα δεν φαινονται κ επομενως δεν μενουν αδιαλυτα οπως στην gold standart  αν εννοεις κατι τετοιο..

----------


## Qlim4X

> οχι η γευση ειναι τετοια αλλα δεν φαινονται κ επομενως δεν μενουν αδιαλυτα οπως στην gold standart  αν εννοεις κατι τετοιο..


 :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Stamer

ρε παιδιά μπορει να προτείνει κανεις με την myofusion καμια συνταγη για να εχει και υδατανθρακα??πχ με μελι κτλ κτλ.. εχω την myofusion παιρνω 1.5 σκουπ σε 200ml νερο μετα την προπονηση και μετα τρωω μελι ή μπανανα για υδατανθρακα για όγκο(να βαλω κιλα)

----------


## sofos

> ρε παιδιά μπορει να προτείνει κανεις με την myofusion καμια συνταγη για να εχει και υδατανθρακα??πχ με μελι κτλ κτλ.. εχω την myofusion παιρνω 1.5 σκουπ σε 200ml νερο μετα την προπονηση και μετα τρωω μελι ή μπανανα για υδατανθρακα για όγκο(να βαλω κιλα)


με βρωμη ρε συ και 1 μπανανα και θα σαι πολυ κομπλε,εχει κ στο 1 σκουπ 150 θερμιδες οποτε μια χαρα αν βαλεις κ αυτα τα 2 που σ ειπα

----------


## Madd_Chadd

> με βρωμη ρε συ και 1 μπανανα και θα σαι πολυ κομπλε,εχει κ στο 1 σκουπ 150 θερμιδες οποτε μια χαρα αν βαλεις κ αυτα τα 2 που σ ειπα


+1 :03. Thumb up:

----------


## gk

Πολυ καλη γευση η σοκολατα παιδια! Οντως! Την πηρα κ εγω προχθες και ηθελα να την δοκιμασω κανα-δυο φορες πρωτα.. Χθες που ειχε πολυ ζεστη, εσπασα παγο μεσα και την ηπια με καλαμακι, σαν ροφημα σε καφετερια ηταν..  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Stamer

θελω να κανω κατι σαν προτεινη ογκου..να εχει πολλους υδατανθρακες..οποτε θα βαζω ενα μισι σκουπ προτεινη μια κουταλια της σουπας μελι και μια μπανανα??

----------


## Kaloutsikos

> θελω να κανω κατι σαν προτεινη ογκου..να εχει πολλους υδατανθρακες..οποτε θα βαζω ενα μισι σκουπ προτεινη μια κουταλια της σουπας μελι και μια μπανανα??


Και λίγη βρώμη και είσαι κομπλέ!

----------


## lostgravity

παιδια δουλευει αυτη η πρωτεινη πανω σας?για με τα την προπονηση ειναι οκ?

----------


## Qlim4X

> παιδια δουλευει αυτη η πρωτεινη πανω σας?για με τα την προπονηση ειναι οκ?


ειναι προτεινη μεσεας αποροφυσης οποτε ειναι για ολες τις ωρες  :01. Wink: 

εγω την εχω σαν προινο και προ προπονητικο

----------


## Kaloutsikos

> ειναι προτεινη μεσεας αποροφυσης οποτε ειναι για ολες τις ωρες 
> 
> εγω την εχω σαν προινο και προ προπονητικο


Σωστός!




> παιδια δουλευει αυτη η πρωτεινη πανω σας?για με τα την προπονηση ειναι οκ?


Καλύτερα μια whey για μετά την προπόνηση.

----------


## Stamer

> Και λίγη βρώμη και είσαι κομπλέ!


Ευχαριστω φιλε!!Απλα εχω ενα θεματακι με την βρωμη...δοκιμασα και εβαλα 3 κουταλιες του γλυκου σε ολο αυτο που ανεφερα και βρομαγε.. :01. Sad:  :01. Sad:  γενικα δεν την μπορω καθολου και προτιμω να τρωω δημητριακα ολικης αλεσης το πρωι..

----------


## sofos

> Ευχαριστω φιλε!!Απλα εχω ενα θεματακι με την βρωμη...δοκιμασα και εβαλα 3 κουταλιες του γλυκου σε ολο αυτο που ανεφερα και βρομαγε.. γενικα δεν την μπορω καθολου και προτιμω να τρωω δημητριακα ολικης αλεσης το πρωι..


ολα τα δημητριακα εχουν πολλα σακχαρα,μονο η βρωμη δεν εχει,βαζε την μεσα σε shaker μαζι με την πρωτεινη σου κ βαζε κ γαλα και χτυπα το και πινε το μονορουφι ετσι θα σαι μια χαρα,εγω ετσι κανω κ ειμαι κομπλε και πλεον συνηθησα και δε βαζω γαλα αλλα νερο  :01. Wink:

----------


## TEFAAtzis

> ολα τα δημητριακα εχουν πολλα σακχαρα,μονο η βρωμη δεν εχει,βαζε την μεσα σε shaker μαζι με την πρωτεινη σου κ βαζε κ γαλα και χτυπα το και πινε το μονορουφι ετσι θα σαι μια χαρα,εγω ετσι κανω κ ειμαι κομπλε και πλεον συνηθησα και δε βαζω γαλα αλλα νερο


εγω απο παντα ημουν hardcore την ετρωγα ανετα στο νερο  :01. Smile:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## sofos

> εγω απο παντα ημουν hardcore την ετρωγα ανετα στο νερο


εγω σιγα σιγα εξελισομαι και γινομαι πιο hardcore  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :08. Turtle:  αχ0χ0χα0αχ0αχ00αχχ

----------


## gmalamos

> εγω απο παντα ημουν hardcore την ετρωγα ανετα στο νερο


Μπλιαχχχχ...

----------


## the_mechanic

Εγω μεταπροπονητικα παιρνω πρωτα 20ml  αμινοξεα (~10gr πρωτεινης),2κουταλιες μελι  κ μετα την myo που την τελειωνω μεσα σε χρονο μιας ωρας.καλα κανω η καλυτερα whey μονο για post?

----------


## Stamer

καλα κανεις!

----------


## Kaloutsikos

> Εγω μεταπροπονητικα παιρνω πρωτα 20ml  αμινοξεα (~10gr πρωτεινης),2κουταλιες μελι  *κ μετα την myo που την τελειωνω μεσα σε χρονο μιας ωρας*.καλα κανω η καλυτερα whey μονο για post?


*Αυτό δεν το κατάλαβα...* :01. Unsure:

----------


## chris corfu

παιδες εχουμε πληροφοριες σχετικα με το οτι βρεθηκε στη myofusion υψηλη περιεκτικοτητα σε γερανιο??? ακουσα εγινε ελεγχος πριν κανα μηνα περιπου. γνωριζει κανεις κατι εγκυρο?

----------


## sobral

> παιδες εχουμε πληροφοριες σχετικα με το οτι βρεθηκε στη myofusion υψηλη περιεκτικοτητα σε γερανιο??? ακουσα εγινε ελεγχος πριν κανα μηνα περιπου. γνωριζει κανεις κατι εγκυρο?


γεράνιο σε πρωτείνη??? :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  δώσε πληροφορίες αν μάθεις τίποτα!πολύ σημαντικό. Αν και μου φαίνεται πολύ περίεργο, μήπως άκουσες για βαρέα μέταλλα?

----------


## chris corfu

> γεράνιο σε πρωτείνη??? δώσε πληροφορίες αν μάθεις τίποτα!πολύ σημαντικό. Αν και μου φαίνεται πολύ περίεργο, μήπως άκουσες για βαρέα μέταλλα?


οχι φιλε μου συγκεκριμεα γι αυτο ακουσα, αλλα δεν ξερω τι ακριβως παιζει και δεν πειθομαι και κατευθειαν αλλα γι αυτο το ψαχνω..

----------


## flash

> παιδες εχουμε πληροφοριες σχετικα με το οτι βρεθηκε στη myofusion υψηλη περιεκτικοτητα σε γερανιο??? ακουσα εγινε ελεγχος πριν κανα μηνα περιπου. γνωριζει κανεις κατι εγκυρο?


Αυτό είναι κακό η καλό?

----------


## naturalgiaourtaki

γερμανιο θα περιεχει κ οχι γερανιο...

----------


## Πυγμάχος

> παιδες εχουμε πληροφοριες σχετικα με το οτι βρεθηκε στη myofusion υψηλη περιεκτικοτητα σε γερανιο??? ακουσα εγινε ελεγχος πριν κανα μηνα περιπου. γνωριζει κανεις κατι εγκυρο?


Το γεράνιο είναι ένα αποτελεσματικό στυπτικό που χρησιμοποιείται για τη διάρροια, τη δυσεντερία και τις αιμορροΐδες. Όταν υπάρχει δωδεκαδακτυλικό ή γαστρικό έλκος που αιμορραγεί χρησιμοποιούμε αυτό το ίαμα σε συνδυασμό με άλλα σχετικά βότανα. Μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί σε περιπτώσεις που υπάρχει υπερβολική απώλεια αίματος κατά την εμμηνόρροια ή αιμορραγία της μήτρας. Σαν κολπικές πλύσεις είναι χρήσιμο για τη λευκόρροια.

Για αυτό λες ?

----------


## the_mechanic

> *Αυτό δεν το κατάλαβα...*


Εννοω οτι δεν την πινω μονορουφι αλ σε οριζοντα 1 ωρας.Δηλαδη αν ξεκινησω πχ στισ 7 θα τελειωσω το ροφημα στις 8 περιπου  :01. Wink:

----------


## worfel

στο eshop του φορουμ λεει οτι το προιον απευθύνεται σε ατομα ανω των 18. εγω που ειμαι στα 17 και παιρνω myofusion, πειραζει? γιατι ομως να πειραξει, πρωτεινη ειναι. η μηπως εχει τπτ αλλο μεσα και δεν κανει?  :01. Unsure:

----------


## jimmy007

> στο eshop του φορουμ λεει οτι το προιον απευθύνεται σε ατομα ανω των 18. εγω που ειμαι στα 17 και παιρνω myofusion, πειραζει? γιατι ομως να πειραξει, πρωτεινη ειναι. η μηπως εχει τπτ αλλο μεσα και δεν κανει?


Τυπικά το γράφουν για όλα τα προιόντα. Η πρωτείνη φαγητό είναι. Μην ανησυχείς.. :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## kleiza7

Παιδια μιας και σημερα πηρα την συγκεκριμενη πρωτεινη να πω οτι η γευση της(Μιλκ ψηοψολατε) με ικανοποιησε αρκετα--δεν εχω μετρο συγκρισης γιατι οτι αλλη πρωτεινη εχω παρει δεν ειχα δοκιμασει ποτε σοκολατα.... ειναι πρωτη μερα βεβαια γιαυτο δεν εχω να πω πολλα πολλα κατα ποσο ελαφρια ειναι για το στομαχι κ.τ.λ ....εμενα σημερα δεν με φουσκωσε παντως , ενα σκουπ εβαλα σε 300ml νερο....

Η μονη μου απορια ειναι η εξης: εσεις με ποσο νερο διαλυετε τη ΣΥΓΚΕΡΙΜΕΝΗ πρωτεινη?
Εγω με ενα σκουπ σε 300Ml τη δοκιμασα σημερα αλλα μπορω να πω οτι ηταν λιγο πιο παχυρευστη απο την isopure zero carb(βανιλλια).... λετε να βαζω περισσοτερο νερακι? π.χ 400-450 ml???? 

επισης ενα σκουπ με το πρωινο και ενα σκουπ μετα τη γυμναστικη ειμαι κομπλε? 
και τις μερες που δεν παω γυμναστηριο να πινω ενα σκουπ καποια στιγμη πρωι η απογευμα?ευχαριστω.... 

*Για το φιλο απο πανω* να πω οτι δεν θεωρω πως 17 με 18 εχουν τοσο μεγαλη διαφορα οργανικα ΧΩΡΙΣ να ειμαι γιατρος....σε εναν οργανισμο υγιη που δεν κανει υπερβολες και δεν ΑΝΤΙΚΑΘΙΣΤΑ την διατροφη του με συμπληρωματα(βασικο) δεν νομιζω να επηρεασει. Αλλα οχι αλλογιστη χρηση.......δεν υπαρχει και λογος δηλαδη...............

----------


## Kaloutsikos

> Η μονη μου απορια ειναι η εξης: εσεις με ποσο νερο διαλυετε τη ΣΥΓΚΕΡΙΜΕΝΗ πρωτεινη?
> Εγω με ενα σκουπ σε 300Ml τη δοκιμασα σημερα αλλα μπορω να πω οτι ηταν λιγο πιο παχυρευστη απο την isopure zero carb(βανιλλια).... λετε να βαζω περισσοτερο νερακι? π.χ 400-450 ml???? 
> *Κάθε πρωτεΐνη είναι διαφορετική, 250-300ml είναι καλά,
> αν εσύ δεν μπορείς να την πίνεις έτσι βάλε παραπάνο νερό δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα.*
> 
> επισης ενα σκουπ με το πρωινο και ενα σκουπ μετα τη γυμναστικη ειμαι κομπλε? 
> και τις μερες που δεν παω γυμναστηριο να πινω ενα σκουπ καποια στιγμη πρωι η απογευμα?ευχαριστω.... 
> *Για post δεν θα την προτιμούσα για τον λόγο ότι είναι πολλών πηγών πρωτεΐνη,
> για πρωί ο.κ.
> *


.

----------


## worfel

ρε παιδια, επειδη ειμαιστε και στην κριση και τα συμπληρώματα δεν ειναι και φθηνα, εγω που αυτην την περιοδο εχω μονο την myofusion δεν κανει να την παιρνω μεταπροπονητικα? δηλαδη ειναι καλυτερα να φαω στερεο γευμα (πχ αυγα η κοτοπουλο) παρα να πιω myofusion? γιατι ακουω πολλούς να λενε οτι δεν κανει μεταπροπονητικα

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> ρε παιδια, επειδη ειμαιστε και στην κριση και τα συμπληρώματα δεν ειναι και φθηνα, εγω που αυτην την περιοδο εχω μονο την myofusion δεν κανει να την παιρνω μεταπροπονητικα? δηλαδη ειναι καλυτερα να φαω στερεο γευμα (πχ αυγα η κοτοπουλο) παρα να πιω myofusion? γιατι ακουω πολλούς να λενε οτι δεν κανει μεταπροπονητικα


παρτη ρε φιλε....ασε τωρα τις λεπτομεριες!και γω περυσι την επαιρνα στο post και ηταν ολα οκ...και γιατι να μην ηταν ολα οκ δλδ?

----------


## worfel

> παρτη ρε φιλε....ασε τωρα τις λεπτομεριες!και γω περυσι την επαιρνα στο post και ηταν ολα οκ...και γιατι να μην ηταν ολα οκ δλδ?


λενε οτι αργει να αποροφηθει.. τωρα να μου πεις και το στερεο γευμα αργει..

----------


## Panosss

Εντάξει, βέλτιστα δεν είναι για post λόγω του ότι είναι πολλών πηγών.
Προσωπικά την παίρνω πρωί και βράδυ και για post έχω μια Whey.

Στην τελική όμως και Myo να πάρεις στο post δεν τρέχει και τίποτα. Μπορεί να αργήσει να απορροφηθεί λίγο παραπάνω απο μια Whey αλλά μια χαρά είναι.
Πάρτην άνετα, μην προβληματίζεσαι.

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> *λενε* οτι αργει να αποροφηθει.. τωρα να μου πεις και το στερεο γευμα αργει..


ασε αυτες τις καραμελες που λενε ολοι δεξια κ αριστερα και κανε τις δοκιμες σου....ειτε παρεις αυτη ειτε παρεις whey δε θα δεις διαφορα πουθενα...και εφοσον σε βολευει ετσι με βαση τις υπαρχουσες συνθηκες do it....στην προκειμενη κοιτας το δεντρο και χανεις το δασος,ειδικα οι νεοτεροι κοιταξτε να φτιαξετε τα βασικα και αφηστε αυτες τις λεπτομεριες που ξαναλεω δε θα εχουν καμια διαφορα πανω σας

----------


## the_mechanic

> ασε αυτες τις καραμελες που λενε ολοι δεξια κ αριστερα και κανε τις δοκιμες σου....ειτε παρεις αυτη ειτε παρεις whey δε θα δεις διαφορα πουθενα...και εφοσον σε βολευει ετσι με βαση τις υπαρχουσες συνθηκες do it....στην προκειμενη κοιτας το δεντρο και χανεις το δασος,ειδικα οι νεοτεροι κοιταξτε να φτιαξετε τα βασικα και αφηστε αυτες τις λεπτομεριες που ξαναλεω δε θα εχουν καμια διαφορα πανω σας


+1 :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Ironjim

Παιδεία εγώ ξεκίνησα να χρησιμοποιώ την Myofusion πριν απο ένα μήνα και σε συνδυασμό με σκέτο υδατάνθρακα (Monster Maize - Cytosport, αν κάποιος θέλει να μάθει) είδα πολύ καλύτερα αποτελέσματα πάνω μου, απο οτι με οποιοδήποτε gainer έχω χρησιμοποιήσει...
   Τώρα όσον αφορά τα υπολοιπα... η γεύση (Milk Chocolate) είναι πραγματικά απίστευτη και πλέον η καλύτερη γεύση που έχω δοκιμάσει ποτέ μου... η διαλυτότητα είναι παρα πολυ καλή, ίσα ίσα 5 χτυπήματα θέλει, φούσκωμα σχεδόν απειροελάχιστο και το στομάχι μου είναι μια χαρά!(ουτε εγώ ουτε η κοπέλα μου παραπονιέται  :01. Razz:  )
   Την προτείνω χαλαρά!

----------


## jimmy007

> Παιδεία εγώ ξεκίνησα να χρησιμοποιώ την Myofusion πριν απο ένα μήνα και σε συνδυασμό με σκέτο υδατάνθρακα (Monster Maize - Cytosport, αν κάποιος θέλει να μάθει) είδα πολύ καλύτερα αποτελέσματα πάνω μου, απο οτι με οποιοδήποτε gainer έχω χρησιμοποιήσει...
>    Τώρα όσον αφορά τα υπολοιπα... η γεύση (Milk Chocolate) είναι πραγματικά απίστευτη και πλέον η καλύτερη γεύση που έχω δοκιμάσει ποτέ μου... η διαλυτότητα είναι παρα πολυ καλή, ίσα ίσα 5 χτυπήματα θέλει, φούσκωμα σχεδόν απειροελάχιστο και το στομάχι μου είναι μια χαρά!(*ουτε εγώ ουτε η κοπέλα μου παραπονιέται*  )
>    Την προτείνω χαλαρά!


Oι άτιμες τι κόλλημα έχουν με τους κοιλιακούς.... :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green: 
(Το άτιμες το δεν το λέω με κακή έννοια) :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Ironjim

> Oι άτιμες τι κόλλημα έχουν με τους κοιλιακούς....
> (Το άτιμες το δεν το λέω με κακή έννοια)


Οταν λεω οτι δεν εχει παραπονα με το στομαχι μου εννοω στο θεμα του... πριτς.... χαχαχαχαχα

----------


## ihor

εγω την καταναλωνω πρωι ποστ κ βραδυ και ειναι ολα  :03. Thumb up:  δυσκολα θα την αλλαζα.

----------


## Kaloutsikos

Δοκίμασα την με γεύση μπανάνα,
η γεύση ήταν απίστευτη!

----------


## Rourke

Να κάνουμε και ένα review την MyoFusion. 

Λοιπόν πρόκειται για μία 60άρα πρωτεΐνη που με τα από κάποια  γνωστά εργαστηριακά τεστς βρέθηκε ότι έχει τελικά 21γρ. πρωτεΐνη και όχι 25γρ.! Αυτός ο σάλος παρόλα αυτά δεν έπληξε τις πωλήσεις της.
Μπορεί μέσα στα 36 γρ scoop να κρύβονται τελικά 21γρ. πρωτεΐνη και όχι 25γρ. αλλά αυτό μας αφήνει μάλλον όλους αδιάφορους λόγο της φανταστικής γεύσης που έχει και έχει ξετρελάνει όλο τον κόσμο.

Πρόκειται για μια πρωτεΐνη πολλαπλών πηγών που φαντάζει ιδανική για το πρωί με το πρωινό μας ή το βράδυ πριν τον ύπνο και φυσικά μετά την προπόνηση για όσους προτιμούν πρωτεΐνη πολλαπλών πηγών. 


*Θετικά*

1) Γεύση που σοκάρει (chocolate peanut butter κορυφαία)
2) πρωτεΐνη πολλαπλών πηγών
3) Πολύ καλή διαλυτικότητα και υφή για πρωτεΐνη πολλαπλών πηγών
4) Επιτέλους μία πρωτεΐνη με πληθώρα γεύσεων που δεν τις βαριέσαι
5) Ιδανική για αυτούς που καταναλώνουν και άλλη πρωτεΐνη που εκτός από την whey isolate 90 αρα θέλουν και μία πρωτεΐνη πολλαπλών πηγών για 1-2 φορές την ημέρα.

*Αρνητικά*

1)Είναι πολύ γλυκιά γιατί έχει 2γρ. Ζάχαρη το scoop!( αν την πάρεις Χ 5 είναι 10γρ Ζάχαρη την ημέρα)
2)Δεν έχει μόνο whey isolate μόνο αλλά και whey concentrate που είναι φτωχότερη ποιότητα whey.
3) Έχει λακτόζη και είναι βαριά στο στομάχι για αυτούς που έχουν ευαισθησία.
4) 21γρ. πρωτεΐνη
5) Αν είναι να πάρεις μία μόνο πρωτεΐνη δύσκολα θα πάρεις μόνο αυτή.

*Βαθμολογία: 7.5/10
*

----------


## Kaloutsikos

> Να κάνουμε και ένα review την MyoFusion. 
> 
> Λοιπόν πρόκειται για μία 60άρα πρωτεΐνη που με τα από κάποια  γνωστά εργαστηριακά τεστς βρέθηκε ότι έχει τελικά 21γρ. πρωτεΐνη και όχι 25γρ.! Αυτός ο σάλος παρόλα αυτά δεν έπληξε τις πωλήσεις της.
> Μπορεί μέσα στα 36 γρ scoop να κρύβονται τελικά 21γρ. πρωτεΐνη και όχι 25γρ. αλλά αυτό μας αφήνει μάλλον όλους αδιάφορους λόγο της φανταστικής γεύσης που έχει και έχει ξετρελάνει όλο τον κόσμο.
> 
> Πρόκειται για μια πρωτεΐνη πολλαπλών πηγών που φαντάζει ιδανική για το πρωί με το πρωινό μας ή το βράδυ πριν τον ύπνο και φυσικά μετά την προπόνηση για όσους προτιμούν πρωτεΐνη πολλαπλών πηγών. 
> 
> 
> *Θετικά*
> ...


Που την βρήκες την πληροφορία ότι έχει 21γρ.?

----------


## Stamer

Λαθος κανεις.Παραπανω εχει..νομιζω 25 εχει!!

----------


## chris corfu

εχω πει παραπαω για την cookies and cream η οποια ηταν φοβερη. μετα απο αυτη δοκιμασα και σοκολατα που ολοι τοσο αγαπατε αλλα ειναι πολυ γλυκια ρε παιδια και εχει ελαφρως χειροτερη διαλυτοτητα απο cookies αλλα γενικα καλη και αυτη η γευση και καμια ιδιαιτερη ενοχληση στο στομαχι..(καθε ηλικιας)  δηλαδη δυσκολα θα την ξαναπαρω σε σοκολατα, με χιλια ομως την cookies.. 
εχει δοκιμασει κανεις την βανιλια? γτ δεν ειδα κανενα ρεβιου..

----------


## chris corfu

> Λαθος κανεις.Παραπανω εχει..νομιζω 25 εχει!!


παραπανω εχει?? και λες 25? αφου 25 λεει οτι εχει ουτως η αλλως..

----------


## sobral

> Λαθος κανεις.Παραπανω εχει..νομιζω 25 εχει!!


ο κακός χαμός είχε γίνει στην Αμερική με αυτό. Δεν ξέρω αν ισχύει 100% αλλά κι εγώ έχω ακούσει ότι γράφει 25 και έχει 21γρ. Και μετά η gaspari αν θυμάμαι καλά την ιστορία είχε πει ότι αυτό έτυχε και έγινε σε μία μόνο (κακή) παρτίδα. Πράγμα που εγώ δεν πολυπιστεύω αλλά οκ. Δεν την έχω δοκιμάσει καν. Δεν κολλάω στην γεύση με νοιάζουν τα συστατικά περισσότερο.

----------


## worfel

> Να κάνουμε και ένα review την MyoFusion. 
> 
> Λοιπόν πρόκειται για μία 60άρα πρωτεΐνη που με τα από κάποια  γνωστά εργαστηριακά τεστς βρέθηκε ότι έχει τελικά 21γρ. πρωτεΐνη και όχι 25γρ.! Αυτός ο σάλος παρόλα αυτά δεν έπληξε τις πωλήσεις της.
> Μπορεί μέσα στα 36 γρ scoop να κρύβονται τελικά 21γρ. πρωτεΐνη και όχι 25γρ. αλλά αυτό μας αφήνει μάλλον όλους αδιάφορους λόγο της φανταστικής γεύσης που έχει και έχει ξετρελάνει όλο τον κόσμο.
> 
> Πρόκειται για μια πρωτεΐνη πολλαπλών πηγών που φαντάζει ιδανική για το πρωί με το πρωινό μας ή το βράδυ πριν τον ύπνο και φυσικά μετά την προπόνηση για όσους προτιμούν πρωτεΐνη πολλαπλών πηγών. 
> 
> 
> *Θετικά*
> ...


Στο ένα σκουπ (36 γρ) περιέχει 25 γρ πρωτείνης. Δες ξανα πισω στην συσκευασία


Εντιτ: Πρωτα διαβασα τα θετικα-αρνητικα, και μετα τον προλογο. ακυρο το ποστ

----------


## Kaloutsikos

> ο κακός χαμός είχε γίνει στην Αμερική με αυτό. Δεν ξέρω αν ισχύει 100% αλλά κι εγώ έχω ακούσει ότι γράφει 25 και έχει 21γρ. Και μετά η gaspari αν θυμάμαι καλά την ιστορία είχε πει ότι αυτό έτυχε και έγινε σε μία μόνο (κακή) παρτίδα. Πράγμα που εγώ δεν πολυπιστεύω αλλά οκ. Δεν την έχω δοκιμάσει καν. Δεν κολλάω στην γεύση με νοιάζουν τα συστατικά περισσότερο.


Πότε έγινε αυτό? :01. Unsure:

----------


## Panosss

Χωρίς υπερβολή, μπορώ να φάω όλο τον κουβά Milk Chocolate στην καθισιά!!!
Η γεύση της είναι σχεδόν εθιστική.
Προσωπικά δεν με προβληματίζει τόσο το αν έχει 21, 22 ή 25 γρ πρωτεινης ανα σκουπ.
Αυτό που με προβληματίζει και μάλιστα έντονα είναι η πολύ υψηλή χοληστερόλη που έχει ανα σκουπ (30 mg).

Σε αντίθεση με την Myo, η IntraPro (double chocolate) έχει επίσης απίστευτη γεύση και μόλις 4,5 mg χοληστερόλης.

----------


## naturalgiaourtaki

> Χωρίς υπερβολή, μπορώ να φάω όλο τον κουβά Milk Chocolate στην καθισιά!!!
> Η γεύση της είναι σχεδόν εθιστική.
> Προσωπικά δεν με προβληματίζει τόσο το αν έχει 21, 22 ή 25 γρ πρωτεινης ανα σκουπ.
> Αυτό που με προβληματίζει και μάλιστα έντονα είναι η πολύ υψηλή χοληστερόλη που έχει ανα σκουπ (30 mg).
> 
> Σε αντίθεση με την Myo, *η IntraPro (double chocolate) έχει επίσης απίστευτη γεύση και μόλις 4,5 mg χοληστερόλης*.


45mg έχει η intrapro...

----------


## Panosss

Γιατί η δική μου λέει 4.5;  :01. Unsure:  :01. Unsure:  :01. Unsure:

----------


## worfel

παιδιά είσαστε οφ τοπικ

και για να τελειωσει αυτη η ιστορια να τα συστατικα της *INTRAPRO*:

----------


## naturalgiaourtaki

> παιδιά είσαστε οφ τοπικ
> 
> και για να τελειωσει αυτη η ιστορια να τα συστατικα της *INTRAPRO*:


ρε πανεξυπνε και συ αυτα ειναι τα συστατικα της παλιας intrapro!!!!εδω ειναι της νεας 
----> http://www.bodybuilding.com/store/gn/intrapro.html

----------


## Rourke

Λοιπόν η Myofusion έχει 21γρ. και όχι 25γρ. όπως γράφει στην ετικέτα. Αλλά τα 4 γρ. πρωτεΐνη διαφορά είναι σχεδόν αδιάφορα στους περισσότερους. Το πολύ πολύ βάζουν λίγο παραπάνω ή ένα ξεχειλισμένο πάραγεμάτο σκουπ. 


Όσο για τα 30mg Cholesterol (13% daily value) είναι φυσιολογικά και στάνταρ για μια πρωτεΐνη πολλαπλών πηγών. Αλλά δεν πρέπει να ξεχνάμε ότι τα ποσοστά της daily value are based on a 2,000 calorie diet.

Η τιμή της είναι fair και λαϊκή επίσης.

Άπιστοι Θωμάδες

----------


## karpoutzidis

Myofusion Hydro 2.270kg by Gaspari

αυτό που είδα κάπου τι είναι?έγινε hyrdo η myofysion ή είναι λάθος τυπογραφικό?

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_YGQCJpIy86...sion+Hydro.jpg

μάλλον πρέπει να έγινε για δείτε

----------


## Txc

ενα χαλι μαυρο ειναι και η myo και η intrapro...
πρεπει να με πληρωσετε για να την παρω  :01. Mr. Green: 

1) κακη αναλογια πρωτεινης
2) λιπαρα
3) υδατανθρακας

Πολλαπλων πηγων και αρες μαρες κουκουναρες...

1) Ιsolate
2) Καζεινη

Μονο αυτα...

----------


## Panosss

Αυτές είναι απαντήσεις!!!
Τα μαμάμε τη μάνα όλα με απόλυτες εκφράσεις και είμαστε μια χαρά!!!

Πολλαπλών πηγών και αηδίες τώρα... πάρτε τσιμέντο καλύτερα...

Μόνο αυτά

----------


## Txc

Τι πολλαπλων πηγων?

2 επιλογες υπαρχουν...

Αργης και γρηγορης αφομοιωσης...

Ποτε θες γρηγορης?

1) Πρωι
2) Post workout

Ποτε θες αργης?

1) Πριν τον υπνο
2) Pre workout

Aρα Isolate και Καζεινη...

αα και στην τελικη, δεν το πινω εγω, εσεις το πινετε...
αντε γειια  :01. Razz: 

Μονο γευση ειναι η Gaspari για μενα...
Ποιοτητα 0...

Θες ποιοτητα?

1) Reflex
2) Syntrax
3) PVL

----------


## arisfwtis

τελικα το μεγαλυτερο κακο στο αθλημα κανουν η υπερβολικες πληροφοριες που μαζευει καποιος   μολις αρχιζει να γυμναζεται με αποτελεσμα να χανει την ουσια και να εστιαζει σε ανουσια πραγματα

----------


## Txc

> τελικα το μεγαλυτερο κακο στο αθλημα κανουν η υπερβολικες πληροφοριες που μαζευει καποιος   μολις αρχιζει να γυμναζεται με αποτελεσμα να χανει την ουσια και να εστιαζει σε ανουσια πραγματα


Ανουσιο πραγμα ειναι η διατροφη σου?
Πρωτα θα γυμνασεις το μυαλο σου και μετα γυμνασεις τα μπρατσα σου...

----------


## arisfwtis

φιλε μου ανουσιο ειναι να ψαχνεις καζεινες  isolate χρονους απορροφησης
πιο κανει παραπανω κατακρατηση υγρων

αμινοξεα λακτοζες κλπ κλπ κλπ

εδω επαγγελματιας εδω μεσα ειχε πει οτι την επαιρνε για ποστ την myo
δεν πειραζε αυτον θα παει εμας πισω????

----------


## Panosss

> Τι πολλαπλων πηγων?
> 
> 2 επιλογες υπαρχουν...
> 
> Αργης και γρηγορης αφομοιωσης...
> 
> Ποτε θες γρηγορης?
> 
> 1) Πρωι
> ...


Έγινε φίλε, ότι πεις.
Άντε γειά...

----------


## worfel

> Έγινε φίλε, ότι πεις.
> Άντε γειά...


+1 :03. Thumb up:

----------


## nisgia

μετα απο ενα κουτακι βανιλιας 2και κατι κιλων νομιζω πως εμεινα με ντεμι εντυπωσεις απο τη συγκεκριμενη..απο ποιοτητα δεν ειμαι τοσο ειδικος η εξελιγμενος για να πω πως ειδα πανω μου..την καταναλωσα χειμωνα κυριως πρωι και μετα την προπονηση...
απο γευση δε με τρελανε καθως καταντουσε καπως κουραστικη μετα απο λιγο καιρο και με μια χημικη γλυκαδα...
απο διαλυτοτητα ετσι κ ετσι επισης,,,δηλαδη στο πρωινο στη βρωμη αφηνε αρκετα σβολια αμα ανακατευες με το κουταλι ..στο σεικερ ηταν πιο ευκολη,...
απο φουσκωματα ειχα καποια τοτε που ομως ισως οφειλονταν και στο οτι ειχα αυξησει και το φαι μου γενικα...
εν κατακλειδι αν δεν υπηρχε μια εγγυηση ονοματος σαν εταιρια δε θα τη θεωρουσα και τοσο αξιολογη πρωτεινη...παντα με τα κριτηρια -χαζα η οχι-που ανεφερα

----------


## worfel

νταξι ρε παιδια αμα δεν ειναι αξιοπιστη και η gaspari τι να πουμε δηλαδη..

----------


## Madd_Chadd

> νταξι ρε παιδια αμα δεν ειναι αξιοπιστη και η gaspari τι να πουμε δηλαδη..


+1

----------


## Αντωνης

Να πω οτι χθες τσιμπησα την βανιλια(αφου δεν ειχε αλλη γευση το μαγαζι :01. Sad: )και οτι ανεξαρτητου γευσης,εχει καλυτερη διαλυτοτητα απο την cookies n cream και δεν αφηνει καθολου μικρουπολλειματα

----------


## Kaloutsikos

> νταξι ρε παιδια αμα δεν ειναι αξιοπιστη και η gaspari τι να πουμε δηλαδη..


Μετά από τις πληροφορίες του Roulke, μπορώ να πω ότι σπάστηκα λίγο,
αλλά παρ όλα αυτά πάλι θα την έχω στις TOP.

----------


## gsisr

ε δεν έγινε κ τπτ π έχει και 4γρ λιγότερη πρωτείνη βάζεις λίγο παραπάνω σκόνη!δεν χάλασε το μπλεντ της ξαφνικά, αν και προτιμώ tempro..

----------


## Kaloutsikos

> ε δεν έγινε κ τπτ π έχει και 4γρ λιγότερη πρωτείνη βάζεις λίγο παραπάνω σκόνη!δεν χάλασε το μπλεντ της ξαφνικά, αν και προτιμώ tempro..


Δεν είναι αυτό ρε συ,η κοροϊδία είναι,
και με 21γρ. να έλεγαν πάλι εγώ προσωπικά θα την αγόραζα.

----------


## worfel

> Δεν είναι αυτό ρε συ,η κοροϊδία είναι,
> και με 21γρ. να έλεγαν πάλι εγώ προσωπικά θα την αγόραζα.


για ολες τις μαρκες εχουν βγει φημες...
δεν μπορεις να εισαι 100% σιγουρος οτι αυτο που παιρνεις ειναι το καλυτερο.
εγω προσωπικα αγοραζω συνεχως διαφορετικη μαρκα, ετσι ωστε αν μια ειναι "σκάρτη", να ειναι μικρό το κακο...

----------


## worfel

κατι ακομα:

το pdf που ανεβασες δεν μιλαει για την myofusion συγκεκριμενα, αλλα για όλα τα blends. θα μπορουσε να ενοει οποιοδήποτε blend

----------


## karpoutzidis

> για ολες τις μαρκες εχουν βγει φημες...
> δεν μπορεις να εισαι 100% σιγουρος οτι αυτο που παιρνεις ειναι το καλυτερο.
> εγω προσωπικα αγοραζω συνεχως διαφορετικη μαρκα, ετσι ωστε αν μια ειναι "σκάρτη", να ειναι μικρό το κακο...


 οι περισσότεροι τις αλλάζουν ανά 2μηνο! :01. Smile Wide:

----------


## chris corfu

> Να πω οτι χθες τσιμπησα την βανιλια(αφου δεν ειχε αλλη γευση το μαγαζι)και οτι ανεξαρτητου γευσης,εχει καλυτερη διαλυτοτητα απο την cookies n cream και δεν αφηνει καθολου μικρουπολλειματα


φιλε πως σου φανηκε η βανιλια σε γευση??

----------


## nisgia

εμενα παντως καπως χημικα γλυκια αν με πιανεις ...χωρις σε καμια περιπτωση ομως να ειναι δυσαρεστη...χωρις να ειμια και φαν της βανιλιας ομως γενικα

----------


## worfel

> οι περισσότεροι τις αλλάζουν ανά 2μηνο!


αυτό ενοώ.. όταν τελειώσει το 5άλιμπρο (τωρα ένας μηνας θα ειναι, 20 μέρες θα είναι, όταν τελειώσει τελοσπάντον) αγοράζω διαφορετική μάρκα

----------


## amateur666

εχει δοκιμασει κανεισ την banana cream να μασ πει γ τη γευση???..

----------


## Madd_Chadd

> εχει δοκιμασει κανεισ την banana cream να μασ πει γ τη γευση???..


Εγω προσωπικα οχι αλλα το cookies and cream η chocolate και η strawberry μου αρεσαν.

----------


## sofos

> Εγω προσωπικα οχι αλλα το cookies and cream η chocolate και η strawberry μου αρεσαν.


η strawberry εμενα μ ειχε φερει εμετο,αλλα η σοκολατα ειναι top

----------


## Madd_Chadd

H strawberry δε με πειραξε δοξα το Θεο αλλα η σοκολατα ειναι οντως top !!!  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Kaloutsikos

> εχει δοκιμασει κανεισ την banana cream να μασ πει γ τη γευση???..


Απίστευτη γεύση φίλος, σου την συνιστώ. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## sofos

> Απίστευτη γεύση φίλος, σου την συνιστώ.


αυτη πηρες σημερα εσυ?  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## Kaloutsikos

> αυτη πηρες σημερα εσυ?


Οχι ρε, 
Το ματιάξαμε το θέμα μάλλον αύριο θα την αγοράσω :01. Razz:

----------


## sofos

> Οχι ρε, 
> Το ματιάξαμε το θέμα μάλλον αύριο θα την αγοράσω


χαχαχαχαχ ωραιος,εγω λεω να παρω απο βδομαδα ιντρα προ σοκολατα και myo fusion cookies and cream η σοκολατα  :01. Mr. Green:  μιας και η tempro με χαλασε σε γευση  :01. Razz:

----------


## amateur666

> Απίστευτη γεύση φίλος, σου την συνιστώ.


αυτη θα επερνα(banana cream..) αλλα δυστυχως απο τ μαγαζι που περνω εξαντληθηκαν η  banana cream κ κατεληξα στη σοκολατα...

----------


## rockets123456

Καλησπερα σε ολους.
Εγω χρησιμοποιω πρωτεινη μονο μεταπροπονητικα και συγκεκριμενα χρησιμοποιω την instant whey της reflex.Πιστευετε πως θα με οφελουσε αν αντικαθιστησω την instant με την myofusion?

----------


## Kaloutsikos

> Καλησπερα σε ολους.
> Εγω χρησιμοποιω πρωτεινη μονο μεταπροπονητικα και συγκεκριμενα χρησιμοποιω την instant whey της reflex.Πιστευετε πως θα με οφελουσε αν αντικαθιστησω την instant με την myofusion?


 Η myo είναι πρωτείνη 3 πηγών, καλύτερα είναι η άλλη που παίρνεις.

----------


## gk

Ρε παιδια απο μαγαζια εδω στην Ελλαδα τις παιρνετε την μπανανα κλπ....??  :01. Unsure:  

Αν ναι, στειλτε μου ενα ΡΜ παρακαλω.

----------


## Kaloutsikos

> Ρε παιδια απο μαγαζια εδω στην Ελλαδα τις παιρνετε την μπανανα κλπ....??  
> 
> Αν ναι, στειλτε μου ενα ΡΜ παρακαλω.


Τα xtreme την έχουνε αλλά 2,5κιλη.

----------


## thanasis7

Εγώ έπαιρνα την pro complex gainer(double chocolate) και πήρα τώρα την myofusion chocolate πραγματικά αυτο το πράγμα δεν πίνετε...Μου έρχεται να ξεράσω σε κάθε γουλιά!

----------


## jGod

αν εισαι απο θεσσ.νικη την αγοραζω  :01. Smile:

----------


## thanasis7

Είμαι από κόρινθο  :05. Biceps:

----------


## thanasis7

Μήπως φταίει που δεν την χτυπάω στο blender?

----------


## Kaloutsikos

> Μήπως φταίει που δεν την χτυπάω στο blender?


Και πως την πίνεις δηλαδή?

----------


## Saldi

> Και πως την πίνεις δηλαδή?


Σε shaker??Εγω ετσι την πίνω προσωπικά..!

----------


## thanasis7

Στο shaker. :01. Unsure:

----------


## worfel

> Και πως την πίνεις δηλαδή?


οφφτοπικ

αυτο ακουστηκε λιγο προστυχο  :01. Razz:

----------


## Kaloutsikos

> οφφτοπικ
> 
> αυτο ακουστηκε λιγο προστυχο


που και που ας παρεκτρεπόμαστε και λίγο :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## sticky fingaz

καλή αλλά από διαλυτότητα έτσι κι έτσι...........

η σοκολατα κουράζει μετα απο καιρο!

----------


## Kaloutsikos

> η σοκολατα κουράζει μετα απο καιρο!


Ολες μετά από καιρό είναι βαρετές. :08. Toast:

----------


## Roid Rage

Κουραζει η Myofusion; Ειναι η μονη που αντεχει στο χρονο. Νομιζω οτι σχεδιατηκε για αυτο το σκοπο.. Αν και αλλαξαν λιγο τη hydro..

----------


## Kaloutsikos

> Κουραζει η Myofusion; Ειναι η μονη που αντεχει στο χρονο. Νομιζω οτι σχεδιατηκε για αυτο το σκοπο.. Αν και αλλαξαν λιγο τη hydro..


Εσυ αν θα τρως κάθε μέρα από δυο φορές την ημέρα πίτσα,
δεν θα την βαρεθείς? :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## eri_87

Επιτέλους πήρα την Cream & Cookies!  :08. Turtle:  ΑΠΙΣΤΕΥΤΗ ΓΕΥΣΗ!!!!!!!!!!!! Διαλυτότητα όχι και η καλύτερη (όπως πάντα) αλλά στη γεύση είναι πραγματικά η ονομασία της... Πηχτή και με λίγο γάλα γίνεται πραγματικά σαν παγωτό cookies! 
Έχω ξετρελαθεί... ναι!  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Qlim4X

> Επιτέλους πήρα την Cream & Cookies!  ΑΠΙΣΤΕΥΤΗ ΓΕΥΣΗ!!!!!!!!!!!! Διαλυτότητα όχι και η καλύτερη (όπως πάντα) αλλά στη γεύση είναι πραγματικά η ονομασία της... Πηχτή και με λίγο γάλα γίνεται πραγματικά σαν παγωτό cookies! 
> Έχω ξετρελαθεί... ναι!



 :03. Thumb up:  i know και οταν ηπια μετα την milk chocolate ξενερωσα  :01. Sad:

----------


## Polyneikos

Eγω πίνω την μπανανα αυτη την περιοδο,αρκετα καλη ειναι..

----------


## Qlim4X

> Eγω πίνω την μπανανα αυτη την περιοδο,αρκετα καλη ειναι..


 :banana:

----------


## jGod

> Ολες μετά από καιρό είναι βαρετές.


οχι διαφωνω καθετα  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  banana ........................miam miam forever!

----------


## sofos

> οχι διαφωνω καθετα  banana ........................miam miam forever!


και το cookies and cream πρεπει να ναι καλη σα γευση...μονο η φραουλα που πηρα ηταν εμετικη χαχαχ

----------


## amateur666

> και το cookies and cream πρεπει να ναι καλη σα γευση...μονο η φραουλα που πηρα ηταν εμετικη χαχαχ



δεν ξερω..εμενα..cookies and cream  μ φανηκε πολυ γλυκια-πηχτη για τ γουστα μ..

----------


## sofos

> δεν ξερω..εμενα..cookies and cream  μ φανηκε πολυ γλυκια-πηχτη για τ γουστα μ..


oτι πρεπει για μενα μ αρεσει να ναι λιγο πηχτη και γλυκια μεχρι εκει που δε παει χεχε

----------


## jGod

αν εβλεπα εναν εργαστηριακο ελεγχο οτι περιεχει οτι λεει μεσα η πρωτεινη αυτη...θα επερνα για μια ζωη τη γευση μπανανα!...σαν γλυκο την βλεπω παρα σαν πρωτεινη!!

----------


## amateur666

> oτι πρεπει για μενα μ αρεσει να ναι λιγο πηχτη και γλυκια μεχρι εκει που δε παει χεχε


τοτε χτυπα τη  :01. Wink: ...θ σ αρεσει πιστευω..σιγουρα!..

----------


## Kaloutsikos

> αν εβλεπα εναν εργαστηριακο ελεγχο οτι περιεχει οτι λεει μεσα η πρωτεινη αυτη...θα επερνα για μια ζωη τη γευση μπανανα!...σαν γλυκο την βλεπω παρα σαν πρωτεινη!!


Εχει πραγματικα παρα πολυ ωραια γευση, για μενα ειναι στα top10

----------


## sofos

> Εχει πραγματικα παρα πολυ ωραια γευση, για μενα ειναι στα top10


τοσο καλη ειναι αυτη η  :banana:  :banana:  ρε παιδια?σα το φρουτο η ακομα καλυτερη? :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Kaloutsikos

> τοσο καλη ειναι αυτη η  ρε παιδια?σα το φρουτο η ακομα καλυτερη?


Πολύ καλυτερη,
Gaspari ρε φιλε, χαχαχα.

----------


## jGod

> Πολύ καλυτερη,
> Gaspari ρε φιλε, χαχαχα.


πιστευω εχει κρυμμενη ζαχαρη..δεν παιζει αλλιως και σιγουρα δεν εχει τοση πρωτεινη!το εδειξε και το τεστ που της εκανα  :01. Smile Wide:  (δεν ειχα πολλα αποβλητα  :01. Razz:  ) prits prits

----------


## Kaloutsikos

> πιστευω εχει κρυμμενη ζαχαρη..δεν παιζει αλλιως και σιγουρα δεν εχει τοση πρωτεινη!το εδειξε και το τεστ που της εκανα  (δεν ειχα πολλα αποβλητα  ) prits prits


Καλα στανταρ θα εχει ζαχαρη δεν εξηγείται αλλιώς,

Να το ξανακάνεις το τεστ για το ποσοστο της Πρωτεινης 
Πολλες φορες τα πρωτα βγαίνουν λάθς, χαχα!

----------


## just chris

δεν εχω καταλαβει...οι αποψεις διιστανται!!!ποια ειναι καλυτερη;;;η ον ή η myofusion;;;

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Είναι διαφορετικές πρωτεΐνες chris, de μπορείς να τις συγκρίνεις. 
Αυτή της ΟΝ είναι ένα whey blend δλδ μείγμα concentrate και isolate ορού γάλακτος, ενώ αυτή του Gaspari στο blend της έχει και καζείνη.

Αποφασίζεις για τη χρήση τη θέλεις και διαλέγεις ανάλογα.

----------


## just chris

> Είναι διαφορετικές πρωτεΐνες chris, de μπορείς να τις συγκρίνεις. 
> Αυτή της ΟΝ είναι ένα whey blend δλδ μείγμα concentrate και isolate ορού γάλακτος, ενώ αυτή του Gaspari στο blend της έχει και καζείνη.
> 
> Αποφασίζεις για τη χρήση τη θέλεις και διαλέγεις ανάλογα.


κατατοπιστικοτατος!!

----------


## giannis_s

Διαβάζοντας τα παραπάνω είπα να δοκιμάσω την μπανάνα και ομολογώ πως είναι η καλύτερη από τις Myofusion που έχω πιει, και μία από τις πιο καλές γεύσεις που έχω δοκιμάσει από όλες τις εταιρείες...ένα πρόβλημα όμως..αν την πάρω το πρωί νηστικός, με σκίζει...ασπρίζω, πονάω (φοβερά)..είναι λες και κατάπια πέτρα και πρέπει να την χωνέψω..το απόγευμα που εχω γεμάτο στομάχι δεν με πειράζει...ούτε οι άλλες γεύσεις ποτέ..παίζει να έχει κάτι η παρτίδα, ή για να δώσουν αυτή τη γεύση μπορεί να έβαλαν κάποιο πρόσθετο που να με ενοχλεί; το έχει πάθει κανένας;;

----------


## deluxe

Πηρα cookies and cream και τα σπαει οντως. Επισης ξαναπηρα φυστικοβουτυρο ( ειχα δοκιμασει μερικα σκουπ απο ενα φιλο παλαιοτερα και δε μου αρεσε ), και αυτη τη φορα ξετρελαθηκα! Πηρα και μια milk chocolate, αλλα την εχω κλειστη, γιατι εχω και κατι αποθεματα βανιλιας και φραουλας!

Ενταξει παντως σαν την Intra pro σοκολατα δεν ειναι καμμια!  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## George007

θα ηθελα την γνωμη σασ σχετικα με αυτες τισ 2 προτεινες,διοτι δν ειμαι αρκετα ψαχμενος  και δν θελω να βαλω στον οργανισμο μου οτι ναναι...παντωσ εχω ακουσει οτι και οι δυο ειναι πολυ καλες...

----------


## Kaloutsikos

> θα ηθελα την γνωμη σασ σχετικα με αυτες τισ 2 προτεινες,διοτι δν ειμαι αρκετα ψαχμενος  και δν θελω να βαλω στον οργανισμο μου οτι ναναι...παντωσ εχω ακουσει οτι και οι δυο ειναι πολυ καλες...


Φίλος για να μην βγούμε οφφ,
καλύτερα άνοιξε ένα καινούριο θέμα στα συμπληρώματα εφόσον ρωτάς για 2 πρωτεΐνες. :08. Toast:

----------


## jackieboy

Ακουσα οτι η εταιρια ειναι στα δικαστηρια στην Αμερικη για κατι ουσιες που περιεχει και δεν τις ειχε αναγραψει(και καλα). Οπως επισης και για μια ερευνα που εδειξε οτι δεν εχει 70% πρωτεινη οπως λεει αλλα 15(!!). Προφανως το κοβω για μουφα/πολεμο ή οπως αλλιως θελετε πεστε το, μιας και τη χρησιμοποιω εδω και καιρο και ειμαι πολυ ευχαριστημενος. Απλα οσο ναναι οταν το ακους, αγχνωνεσαι/προβληματιζεσαι. Να μην το πιστεψουμε?  :01. Razz:

----------


## deluxe

Θα παθω καρδιακο! Εχουμε καποιο λινκ;

----------


## sofos

> Θα παθω καρδιακο! Εχουμε καποιο λινκ;


καλα μη πεθανεις κιολας,αφου εισαι ακομα καλα παει να πει δεν ειχε τπτ  :01. Razz:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> καλα μη πεθανεις κιολας,αφου εισαι ακομα καλα παει να πει δεν ειχε τπτ


μπαα...δεν πρεπει να καθησυχαστει,μπορει να του βγουν διαφορα στο μελλον απο τις ουσιες που δεν αναγραφονται και λογικα θα ειναι μη αναστρεψιμα τα πραγματα :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## sobral

> Ακουσα οτι η εταιρια ειναι στα δικαστηρια στην Αμερικη για κατι ουσιες που περιεχει και δεν τις ειχε αναγραψει(και καλα). Οπως επισης και για μια ερευνα που εδειξε οτι δεν εχει 70% πρωτεινη οπως λεει αλλα 15(!!). Προφανως το κοβω για μουφα/πολεμο ή οπως αλλιως θελετε πεστε το, μιας και τη χρησιμοποιω εδω και καιρο και ειμαι πολυ ευχαριστημενος. Απλα οσο ναναι οταν το ακους, αγχνωνεσαι/προβληματιζεσαι. Να μην το πιστεψουμε?


Έχω κάνει έρευνα ο ίδιος. Τσέκαρε εδώ: http://www.bodybuilding.gr/forum/sho...ife-Vs-Gaspari
έχω βάλει κ πολλά στοιχεία από τον FDA επίσημο φορέα. Αυτό για τα 15 αν εννοείς ποσοστό, είναι μούφα όχι κ 15% μην τρελαθούμε. Αλλά είχε ακουστεί ότι είχε λιγότερη πρωτείνη. Επίσημα γι αυτό δεν ξέρω. Τα υπόλοιπα μπορείς να τα δεις από το θέμα που έχω ανοίξει. Είναι επίσημα στοιχεία (κάτω κάτω υπάρχουν στο τέλος της σελίδας). Είναι πάντως στα δικαστήρια για ουσίες που δεν ανέγραφε στις ετικέτες.

----------


## sofos

> Έχω κάνει έρευνα ο ίδιος. Τσέκαρε εδώ: http://www.bodybuilding.gr/forum/sho...ife-Vs-Gaspari
> έχω βάλει κ πολλά στοιχεία από τον FDA επίσημο φορέα. Αυτό για τα 15 αν εννοείς ποσοστό, είναι μούφα όχι κ 15% μην τρελαθούμε. Αλλά είχε ακουστεί ότι είχε λιγότερη πρωτείνη. Επίσημα γι αυτό δεν ξέρω. Τα υπόλοιπα μπορείς να τα δεις από το θέμα που έχω ανοίξει. Είναι επίσημα στοιχεία (κάτω κάτω υπάρχουν στο τέλος της σελίδας). Είναι πάντως στα δικαστήρια για ουσίες που δεν ανέγραφε στις ετικέτες.


αυτο για τις ουσιες που δεν εγραφε στις ετικετες ποτε βγηκε,τωρα?

----------


## sobral

> αυτο για τις ουσιες που δεν εγραφε στις ετικετες ποτε βγηκε,τωρα?


ουυυυ καιρό τώρα...

----------


## sofos

> ουυυυ καιρό τώρα...


μαλιστα,παντως προσφατα που πηρα την ιντραπρο κ εκανα εξετασεις αιματος ημουν κομπλε,τωρα αμα μ εμφανιστει τπτ αργοτερα δε ξερω  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## jackieboy

Ωραιοι ρε μλκς, με αγχωσατε παραπανω τωρα.. :01. Mr. Green:  Τσπ το σπαστικο ειναι οτι ουσιαστικα δεν παιζει να μαθεις ποτε τι ακριβως παιζει αν και τωρα επηρεαστηκα και σκεφτομαι την αλλαγη. Ειδωμεν...

----------


## sofos

> Ωραιοι ρε μλκς, με αγχωσατε παραπανω τωρα.. Τσπ το σπαστικο ειναι οτι ουσιαστικα δεν παιζει να μαθεις ποτε τι ακριβως παιζει αν και τωρα επηρεαστηκα και σκεφτομαι την αλλαγη. Ειδωμεν...


δε ξερεις και οι αλλες τι εχουν μεσα  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Razz:  αυτον ετυχε να τον πιασουν,αλλα εχει κ αλλες που χουν πολλα και διαφορα και δε το ξερουμε  :08. Turtle:

----------


## kazabubu

Ρε παιδια απο οτι καταλαβα μαλλον σε προιοντα για αυξηση τεστοστερονης βρεθηκαν οι ουσιες ΟΧΙ σε πρωτεινες.
Αν καταλαβα λαθος παρακαλω ενημερωστε με γιατι ειμαι ηδη στο 2 κουτι myofusion cream&cookies.......
Mη παθουμε και τιποτα εχουμε και παιδι.................

----------


## panakos

παιδες σαν τι να παθουμε δηλαδη?οκ μπορει να μην 70% και να ειναι 50%....ε δεν θα παθεις και κατι σοβαρο σε θεμα υγειας!γιατι τα λαχανικα που τα χουν σκισει στα φυτοφαρμακα ή το κρεας που ταζωα τα βαραν ενεσεις αυξητικης(εχει συμβει μην το γελατε) ξερουμε τι ειναι?? :01. Razz:  :01. Razz: 
παλια ετρωγες μισο στηθος κοτας και χορταινες...τωρα τρως 1 κοτα ολοκληρη και πεινας....
ηρμηστε δεν   θα βαλαν κατι μεσα  στην πρτεινη τουλαχιστον...

----------


## jackieboy

Ναι αλλα και το γεγονος οτι δεν ειναι 70 και ειναι 50 ξερω γω μπορει να μην σου κανει ζημια στην υγεια αλλα δεν σου δινει και τα αποτελεσματα που περιμενεις. Θα μου πειτε οτι προφανως δεν περιμενεις αποτελεσμα απο το συμπληρωμα μονο και συμφωνω αλλα οσο ναναι θες να παρεις οσο παραπανω μπορεις απο παντου, οταν σκιζεσαι στην προπονηση.

----------


## panakos

> Ναι αλλα και το γεγονος οτι δεν ειναι 70 και ειναι 50 ξερω γω μπορει να μην σου κανει ζημια στην υγεια αλλα δεν σου δινει και τα αποτελεσματα που περιμενεις. Θα μου πειτε οτι προφανως δεν περιμενεις αποτελεσμα απο το συμπληρωμα μονο και συμφωνω αλλα οσο ναναι θες να παρεις οσο παραπανω μπορεις απο παντου, οταν σκιζεσαι στην προπονηση.


σωστο!!γιαυτο δεν παιρνεις αυτην την πρωτεινη για λιγο καιρο μεχρι να δουμετι εχει συμβει!εγω προσωπικα ετσι θα εκανα... :03. Thumb up: 
τωρα θα μουπεις  οι αλλες δεν εχουν αλλα μεσα??αλλα αμα το παμε ετσι δεν θα παρουμε τιποτα στο τελος.... :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## racingman

για πρωι την myofusion ή intrapro?εγω λεω για την δευτερη αλλα δεν μου αρεσει η μικρη ποσοτητα πρωτεινης ανα σκοοπ και γενικα δεν μου φενετε τοσο καθαρη

----------


## average_joe

^
η δευτερη ειναι τυπου iso οποτε η βελτιστη χρηση της ειναι στο μεταπροπονητικο.
αν εχεις και τις δυο κρατα την myo για πρωινο και βαλτην αυτη στο μεταπροπονητικο.
παντως πραγματι εχει αρκετα λιγοτερη πρωτεινη.

----------


## panakos

καλησπερα!παιδια νομιζω και εγω οτι εχει λιγοτερη πρωτεινη ειναι πολυ διαφορετικη απο την gold standard..βεβαια η μια ειναι 80% και η αλλη και καλα..70%..το κακο ειναι οτι εχω κανα 3 κιλα απο myo οποτε και εγω θα την βαλω για πρωινο γευμα γιατι 100 ευρα κριμα να πανε χαμενα...ετσι και αλλιως απο μια πρωτεινη να παρουμε κιλα και μαλιστα λιπος σχεδον αδυνατο... :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## racingman

απ οτι διαβασα η ιntrapro ειναι αργης αποροφησης για αυτο την σκεφτηκα ,για το πρωινο δεν ειναι καλυτερη μια πρωτεινη αργης απορροφησης?υπαρχει και η casein της reflex http://www.bodybuilding.gr/index.php...mart&Itemid=15

Myofusion ή micellar casein?

----------


## gspyropo

παιδια πηρα την pro mass της cnp ...ποτε ειναι καλυτερα να την χρησημοποιω πρωι ή μετα την προπονηση???ποια η γνωμη σας για την συγκεκριμενη??

----------


## beefmeup

> παιδια πηρα την pro mass της cnp ...ποτε ειναι καλυτερα να την χρησημοποιω πρωι ή μετα την προπονηση???ποια η γνωμη σας για την συγκεκριμενη??


τον τιτλο του θεματος τον διαβασες πριν ποσταρεις? :01. Unsure:

----------


## gspyropo

> τον τιτλο του θεματος τον διαβασες πριν ποσταρεις?



sorry

----------


## Kaloutsikos

> ^
> η δευτερη ειναι τυπου iso οποτε η βελτιστη χρηση της ειναι στο μεταπροπονητικο.
> αν εχεις και τις δυο κρατα την myo για πρωινο και βαλτην αυτη στο μεταπροπονητικο.
> παντως πραγματι εχει αρκετα λιγοτερη πρωτεινη.


+1

πόση διαφορά πρωτεΐνης έχει η μία από την άλλη?

----------


## average_joe

^
καμια.
με το παραπανω που εγραψα αναφερθηκα στην μικρη περιεκτικοτητα που εχει η intra για τυπου iso.

----------


## Kaloutsikos

> ^
> καμια.
> με το παραπανω που εγραψα αναφερθηκα στην μικρη περιεκτικοτητα που εχει η intra για τυπου iso.


 :03. Thumb up:

----------


## jackaction

μην δοκιμασετε την σοκολατα...δεν θα ξαναπαρετε αλλη σοκολατα μετα...ζημια ειναι η γευση εθιζεσαι ευκολα  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## gk

Παιδια εκτος απο "κρυο ροφημα" που μπορεις να την φτιαξεις, πινετε και ζεστη? (π.χ. με λιγο ζεστο γαλατακι την γευση σοκολατα τωρα τον χειμωνα)
Δεν υπαρχει κανα θεμα με την θερμοκρασια ή τα συστατικα ή δεν ξερω κ εγω τι αλλο, ετσι?  :02. Smile:

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Αν μιλάμε για ζεστό νερό-γάλα τότε όχι δεν υπάρχει θέμα.

Διατηρώ κάποιες αμφιβολίες για το μαγείρεμα, πχ ψήσιμο σε φούρνο που οι θερμοκρασία ξεφεύγουν αλλά είναι άλλη συζήτηση...

----------


## sobral

> Αν μιλάμε για ζεστό νερό-γάλα τότε όχι δεν υπάρχει θέμα.
> 
> *Διατηρώ κάποιες αμφιβολίες για το μαγείρεμα, πχ ψήσιμο σε φούρνο που οι θερμοκρασία ξεφεύγουν αλλά είναι άλλη συζήτηση*...


οφφ: κ εγώ το ίδιο πιστεύω για το θέμα, γιατί δεν νομίζω να επιλέγουν τυχαία οι κατασκευαστές την παρασκευή της whey πχ με την μέθοδο επεξεργασίας cold temperature processed.

----------


## worfel

> Παιδια εκτος απο "κρυο ροφημα" που μπορεις να την φτιαξεις, πινετε και ζεστη? (π.χ. με λιγο ζεστο γαλατακι την γευση σοκολατα τωρα τον χειμωνα)
> Δεν υπαρχει κανα θεμα με την θερμοκρασια ή τα συστατικα ή δεν ξερω κ εγω τι αλλο, ετσι?


απλα σε υψηλές θερμοκρασίες σπανε οι πρωτεινικοι δεσμοι, κάτι που σιγουρα δεν θελουμε. 
μέχρι 40 βαθμους σιγουρα ειναι οκ, αν σκεφτεις πως ~37 έχει ο ανθρώπινος οργανισμός.
τώρα αν εσυ πας και βάλεις μεσα νερό/γάλα στους 100 βαθμούς.. δεν ξέρω..

----------


## gk

Ευχαριστω πολυ για τις απαντησεις! 

Για την ακριβεια, ζεστανα λιγο γαλα (οχι καυτο), εριξα την "σοκολατιτσα" μεσα, τα ανακατεψα με το μηχανηματακι και, μιααα χαρα!   :01. Wink:

----------


## Kaloutsikos

> Ευχαριστω πολυ για τις απαντησεις! 
> 
> Για την ακριβεια, ζεστανα λιγο γαλα (οχι καυτο), εριξα την "σοκολατιτσα" μεσα, τα ανακατεψα με το μηχανηματακι και, μιααα χαρα!


κομπλέ είσαι, δεν έχεις πρόβλημα!  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Ευρης

ποια η διαφορα μεταξυ chocolate και chocolate mint?

----------


## stelios025

Mint αν δεν κάνω λάθος, είναι η μέντα!  :02. Puke:

----------


## eri_87

> ποια η διαφορα μεταξυ chocolate και chocolate mint?





> Mint αν δεν κάνω λάθος, είναι η μέντα!


 :03. Thumb up:  Αλλά κάποιοι που τη δοκίμασαν με μέντα είπαν ότι είναι ωραία... Οπότε γούστα είναι αυτά!

----------


## sofos

τουτα δω *Mono & Diglycerides* ξερουμε σε τι ποσοτητες περιεχονται και εδω και στην ιντραπρο?γιατι βλεπω ο marc lobliner δεν λεει και τα καλυτερα γι αυτα....

----------


## Dimitrios

Παιδιά λέω να την πάρω για πρωί και βράδυ συνδυάζοντας την με την ISO - 100 που θα την έχω για post. Θα την πάρω απο έξω σε γεύση μπανάνα.
Είναι καλή έτσι; Μην είναι μούφα και κλαίω τα λεφτάκια μου..

----------


## beefmeup

εγω πηρα την φραουλα,κ αν εξαιρεσουμε την καλη διαλυτοτητα κ το οτι ειναι ευπεπτη δεν ενθουσιαστικα απο την γευση..
τπτ το ιδιαιτερο..εχω δοκιμασει κ καλυτερες νομιζω.
ισως φταιει το οτι εχω διαβασει παπαδες για την γευση της συγκεκριμενης πρωτεινης,κ τελικα περιμενα περισοτερα..χου νοουζ..? :08. Turtle:

----------


## Dimitrios

> εγω πηρα την φραουλα,κ αν εξαιρεσουμε την καλη διαλυτοτητα κ το οτι ειναι ευπεπτη δεν ενθουσιαστικα απο την γευση..
> τπτ το ιδιαιτερο..εχω δοκιμασει κ καλυτερες νομιζω.
> ισως φταιει το οτι εχω διαβασει παπαδες για την γευση της συγκεκριμενης πρωτεινης,κ τελικα περιμενα περισοτερα..χου νοουζ..?




Και εγώ γι αυτό ρωτάω επειδή παντού διαβάζω σούπερ κριτικές για την γευση και αεπειδή βαρέθηκα την σοκολάτα της Gold τόσο καιρό είπα να πάρω την συγκεκριμένη για να την συνδυάσω με την βασική μου την ISO - 100...
 Ελπίζω να μην με απογοητεύσει η μπανάνα... (Δεν είναι έτσι όπως ακούστηκε..χαχα)

----------


## Tasos Green

Εγω εχω τωρα την γεύση coocies & cream.... εχω πάθει ζημιά λεμε!!!! δεν υπαρχει.. λιωμένο παγωτό μπισκότο μου θυμίζει... έχετε την υπόψιν.. 

και στην αρχη ειχα πολες επιφυλάξεις γιατι ως γνωστον η σοκολατα ειναι άπαιχτη.. αλα ανετα την ξαναπαίρνω την  coocies..

----------


## Dimitrios

> Εγω εχω τωρα την γεύση coocies & cream.... εχω πάθει ζημιά λεμε!!!! δεν υπαρχει.. λιωμένο παγωτό μπισκότο μου θυμίζει... έχετε την υπόψιν.. 
> 
> και στην αρχη ειχα πολες επιφυλάξεις γιατι ως γνωστον η σοκολατα ειναι άπαιχτη.. αλα ανετα την ξαναπαίρνω την  coocies..


Kαλά και εγώ για αυτήν πήγαινα αλλά δεν την είχε κανενα από τα  2 site που έψαξα. Οπότ πήρα μπανάνα λόγω του ότι έχω βαρεθεί την σοκολάτα από άλλες εταιρίες που έπαιρνα.  :01. Wink:

----------


## Tasos Green

κανε ενα review οταν την δοκιμάσεις... απο οτι εχω διαβάσει και η γεύση μπανα ειναι πολυ καλη..

----------


## Dreiko

η μπανανα τα σπαει ασχημα τασο...η cookies να σου πω την αληθεια δε με ξετρελανε.....

----------


## Tasos Green

αληθεια?? (την καινουργια σειρα πηρες και συ? με hydrolysate) εμενα μου άρεσε πολυ ομως... ειναι και θεμα γουστου ρε... ολο σοκολάτες παίρνω ειχα μπουχτίσει ειπα να δοκιμάσω κατι αλο και ενθουσιάστηκα..  :01. Mr. Green:   η υφή της ειναι σαν κρεμα ακομα και με ενα σκουπ και γεματο σεικερ... αμα το κανω αυτο στην gold standard ειναι σαν να πινω νερο...

----------


## Dreiko

ναι τη καινουρια εκδοση ειχα παρει....οντως γουστα ειναι.... :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Dimitrios

Τη χρησιμοποιώ εδώ και 3 μέρες!Την πήρα σε μπανάνα και είναι πραγματικά χωρίς υπερβολή η καλύτερη πρωτεϊνή σε γεύση μακράν.
Από  Διαλυτότητα βάζω 8/10 αλλά γεύση 12/10!!!

----------


## Tasos Green

Θα δοκιμαστεί και η μπανάνα... λίαν συντόμως!  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Kaloutsikos

> Τη χρησιμοποιώ εδώ και 3 μέρες!Την πήρα σε μπανάνα και είναι πραγματικά χωρίς υπερβολή η καλύτερη πρωτεϊνή σε γεύση μακράν.
> Από  Διαλυτότητα βάζω 8/10 αλλά γεύση 12/10!!!


+1

----------


## primordial

Την φοβάμαι την  :banana: *μπανάνα* :banana: ..... σαν γεύση εννοώ.... :01. Mr. Green: ...
είχα δοκιμάσει την promax σε μπανάνα κ απλά δεν πινόταν με τπτ όμως.... πάρα, μα πάρα πολύ γλυκιά..... δλδ η Myofusion....???? I'm stack to the basics, milk choc. & cookies & cream..... απλά θεϊκές......!!!!!

----------


## Dimitrios

> Την φοβάμαι την *μπανάνα*..... σαν γεύση εννοώ.......
> είχα δοκιμάσει την promax σε μπανάνα κ απλά δεν πινόταν με τπτ όμως.... πάρα, μα πάρα πολύ γλυκιά..... δλδ η Myofusion....???? I'm stack to the basics, milk choc. & cookies & cream..... απλά θεϊκές......!!!!!


Φιλαράκι μην τη φοβάσαι καθόλου! Είναι εγγύηση λέμε από γεύση! Τόσο με νερό όσο και με γάλα. Super!!! :03. Clap:

----------


## Dimitrios

Eπειδή είδη προετοιμάζομαι και μαζεύω για τη Χριστουγεννιάτικη παραγγελία, η σοκολάτα-φυστικοβούτυρο λέει από γεύση;
Βασικά είμαι ανάμεσα σε σοκολάτα που έχω ακούσει τα καλύτερα ή καμιά φράουλα αν και την φοβάμαι λίγο γιατί δεν έχω πάρει ξανά φράουλα σε πρωτείνη.

Βέβαια και μπανάνα δεν είχα πάρει αλλά πλέον είμαι φανατικός... :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Stamer

φανατικά σοκολάτα!  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Dimitrios

> φανατικά σοκολάτα!


Kαι εγώ για εκεί πηγαίνω γιατί έχω ακούσει τα καλύτερα..Απλά είδα το φυστικοβουτυρό με σοκολάτα και δεν ξέρω μου έκανε ένα κλικ... :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Saldi

Εγώ μόλις τελείωσα ένα κουτί Milk chocolate....
Ωραία γευση.....!Αλλά δεν είπα WOOOOOOOOW!Η vp2 πχ είχε ΤΡΟΜΕΡΗ ΓΕΥΣΗ!!!..
Εγω στην θέση σου θα έπρενα cookies&cream h chocolate peanut butter...ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΔΟΚΙΜΑΣΕΙ καμια απο αυτες τισ 2 αλλα έχω ακούσει πολύ καλά λόγια και θα τις έπερνα για δοκιμή....!

----------


## Dimitrios

> Εγώ μόλις τελείωσα ένα κουτί Milk chocolate....
> Ωραία γευση.....!Αλλά δεν είπα WOOOOOOOOW!Η vp2 πχ είχε ΤΡΟΜΕΡΗ ΓΕΥΣΗ!!!..
> Εγω στην θέση σου θα έπρενα cookies&cream h chocolate peanut butter...ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΔΟΚΙΜΑΣΕΙ καμια απο αυτες τισ 2 αλλα έχω ακούσει πολύ καλά λόγια και θα τις έπερνα για δοκιμή....!


H VP2 μάλλον θα είναι η επόμενη για μετά την προπόνα... :01. Razz:  Τι γεύση πήρες;Εγώ σκέφτομαι για λεμόνι.. (Αν και είμαστε off topic... :01. Razz: )

Kαι εγώ αυτές τις δύο σκεφτόμουν... Τώρα θα δω αναλόγως και το στοκ από εκεί που θα τις παραγγείλω.. :01. Smile:

----------


## Saldi

> H VP2 μάλλον θα είναι η επόμενη για μετά την προπόνα... Τι γεύση πήρες;Εγώ σκέφτομαι για λεμόνι.. (Αν και είμαστε off topic...)
> 
> Kαι εγώ αυτές τις δύο σκεφτόμουν... Τώρα θα δω αναλόγως και το στοκ από εκεί που θα τις παραγγείλω..


doubl rich chocolate...αλλα ακριβη...εχω 2 κουτια θα τα παρω πριν το καλοκαιρι...!

----------


## Dimitrios

'Αστα πολύ και την βρίσκεις και μόνο σε μικρή συσκευασία από Ευρώπη...

Πάντως μπορεί να αλλάξω την isolate μου αλλά την πρωτεϊνη για το πρωί και γενικά για την μέρα δεν την αλλάζω αν δεν δοκιμάσω όλες τις γεύσεις... :01. Razz:  :01. Razz: 

Ας ελπίσουμε βέβαια να είναι μπαρούφες αυτά που ακούγονται...

----------


## deluxe

Εχω δοκιμασει ολες τις γευσεις εκτος απο μεντα.


Cookies > Φυστικοβουτυρο > Milk Chocolate = Μπανανα > Φραουλα > Βανιλια

----------


## Stamer

η βανιλια λεει ρε παιδια??δεν εχω ακουσει καλα λογια τοσο..

----------


## deluxe

Για να την εχω τελευταια, μαλλον δεν λεει!! Δεν εχει γευση βανιλια, αλλα βουτυρου.

----------


## Dimitrios

> Εχω δοκιμασει ολες τις γευσεις εκτος απο μεντα.
> 
> 
> Cookies > Φυστικοβουτυρο > Milk Chocolate = Μπανανα > Φραουλα > Βανιλια


Deluxe μου έφτιαξες τις 2 επόμενες παραγγελίες :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green: 
Πω σκέφτομαι από τώρα την χριστουγεννιάτικη κούτα του Αη Βασίλη με cookies!!! :01. Razz:  :01. Razz: 

Άντε τώρα να κάνουμε και μια καλή επιλογή για την isolate μετά την προπόνα και είμαστε jet!  :01. Wink:

----------


## deluxe

Ενταξει η γευση ειναι υποκειμενικη βεβαια.. Η μπανανα ειναι σιγουρα απο τις καλυτερες γευσεις που υπαρχουν, αλλα δε μου καθεται καλα να τρωω και μπανανα στο πρωϊνο και να εχω και μπανανα πρωτεϊνη. Η cookies ειναι πολυ παραξενο, αλλα με νερο ειναι πολυ πιο ωραια. Μαζι με το γαλα, χανεται τελειως η γευση της.

----------


## Dimitrios

> Ενταξει η γευση ειναι υποκειμενικη βεβαια.. Η μπανανα ειναι σιγουρα απο τις καλυτερες γευσεις που υπαρχουν, αλλα δε μου καθεται καλα να τρωω και μπανανα στο πρωϊνο και να εχω και μπανανα πρωτεϊνη. Η cookies ειναι πολυ παραξενο, αλλα με νερο ειναι πολυ πιο ωραια. Μαζι με το γαλα, χανεται τελειως η γευση της.


Το πιστεύεις ρε deluxe ότι και εγώ το ίδιο θέμα έχω; Από τότε που την πήρα δεν έχω φάει μπανάνα και με χαλάει λίγο αυτό.. :01. Sad: 
Ε cookies θα πάρω ή peanut butter τέλειωσε το θέμα. Απλά μένει να δω τι θα πάρω πρώτο.. :01. Razz:

----------


## gk

> [...]
> Πω σκέφτομαι από τώρα την χριστουγεννιάτικη κούτα του Αη Βασίλη με cookies!!!
> [...]


xaxaxaxa καλο!

----------


## murder

> Εχει δοκιμασει καποιος την συγγεκριμενη?Αποτελεσματα?
> Γιατι εχω ακουσει πολυ καλα λογια για τα προιοντα της Gaspari Nutrition...


 δεν λεει και πολλα φιλαρακι μου  :\

----------


## Dimitrios

> δεν λεει και πολλα φιλαρακι μου  :\


Αν και έχει χιλιοαναλυθεί και πιο πριν, εξαρτάται για το τι θέλεις.
Αν θέλεις μια προτεϊνη, για πρωί ή γενικά για μέσα στη μέρα ευγευστη που να την πίνεις εύκολα και όχι με το ζόρι είναι ότι πρέπει!
Για μετά την προπόνηση σαφώς δεν προτείνεται αφού θέλεις μια isolate. Βέβαια εξαρτάται και τα χρήματα που διαθέτεις.

Πρότασή μου αν θέλει κάποιος να πάερι μία πρωτεϊνη μόνο, δεν συνίσταται η Myofusion.
Αλλά για αν θέλει κάποιος για πρωί και γνκ για όλη την μέρατη συνιστώ!  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Kourasmenos

Παρε double chocolate  φιλε μ δοκιμασα την βανιλια που δεν ηταν και τοσο γευστικη αλλα πιο ελαφρια για το συκωτι αλλα η  double chocolate  ΕΙΝΕ ΑΠΙΣΤΕΥΤΗ σαν σοκολατα-κακαο σε ροφημα

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> Παρε double chocolate  φιλε μ δοκιμασα την βανιλια που δεν ηταν και τοσο γευστικη αλλα πιο ελαφρια για το συκωτι αλλα η  double chocolate  ΕΙΝΕ ΑΠΙΣΤΕΥΤΗ σαν σοκολατα-κακαο σε ροφημα


δλδ η επιβαρυνση του συκωτιου παει αναλογα τη γευση? :01. Unsure:

----------


## dio32

> δλδ η επιβαρυνση του συκωτιου παει αναλογα τη γευση?


χεχε καλο

----------


## Dimitrios

Eίναι αλήθεια πως ανά γεύση διαφέρουν ορισμένα συστατικά καθώς δεν γίνεται με τα ίδια συστατικά να έχουμε τις ίδιες γεύσεις.
Τώρα κατά πόσο αυτό μπορεί να επηρεάσει αυτό το συκώτι δεν γνωρίζς εγώ, αλλά μου φαίνεται πολύ δύσκολο να ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο. Συνήθως αυτά που έχουν πολύ επεξεργασία είναι τα συμπληρώματα τα οποία έχουν πολύ ιδιαίτερη γεύση.

----------


## dio32

πολυ καλε3ς γευσεις εχει,αλλα δεν μπορω να πω με εντυπωσιασε εμενα στο θεμα αφομιωσης η την πιω το πρωι με αδειο στομαχι η απογευμα,στο 40λεπτο παω τουαλετα και την βγαζω.
αλλες πρωτεινες πολλων πηγων π.χ ματριξ 5.0 η τις dpd και την dymatize 12hours δεν ειχα τετοιο θεμα.
οποτε τρωει χ απο εμενα η myofusion.

----------


## sofos

> πολυ καλε3ς γευσεις εχει,αλλα δεν μπορω να πω με εντυπωσιασε εμενα στο θεμα αφομιωσης η την πιω το πρωι με αδειο στομαχι η απογευμα,στο 40λεπτο παω τουαλετα και την βγαζω.
> αλλες πρωτεινες πολλων πηγων π.χ ματριξ 5.0 η τις dpd και την dymatize 12hours δεν ειχα τετοιο θεμα.
> οποτε τρωει χ απο εμενα η myofusion.


το fibersol 2 και το xanthan gum μαλλον σε επηρεαζουν σε αυτο το θεμα,γιατι τα ιδια ειχα κ εγω με τη συγκεκριμενη,αλλα οπως λες σε γευσεις ειναι σιγουρα απ τις καλες..

----------


## dimitrispump

> πολυ καλε3ς γευσεις εχει,αλλα δεν μπορω να πω με εντυπωσιασε εμενα στο θεμα αφομιωσης η την πιω το πρωι με αδειο στομαχι η απογευμα,στο 40λεπτο παω τουαλετα και την βγαζω.
> αλλες πρωτεινες πολλων πηγων π.χ ματριξ 5.0 η τις dpd και την dymatize 12hours δεν ειχα τετοιο θεμα.
> οποτε τρωει χ απο εμενα η myofusion.


η γευση τηςς πολυ καλη αλλα σε ολα ταλλα δν λεει.tempro k matrix 5.0 πολυ καλες

----------


## amateur666

η  banana cream  απο την banana perfection ξερει κανεις γευστικος τ διαφορα εχουν???.. :01. Razz:

----------


## MusclesOfShadow

Πειραζει που δεν εχει αμινοξεα μεσα?

----------


## sobral

> Πειραζει που δεν εχει αμινοξεα μεσα?


 :09.Text icons:  δεν υπάρχει πρωτείνη χωρίς αμινοξέα φίλε μου...Η πρωτείνη αποτελείται από αμινοξέα-τα οποία ενώνονται μεταξύ τους με πεπτιδικούς δεσμούς σχηματίζοντας μια γραμμική αλυσίδα, την αλυσίδα πολυπεπτιδίων κτλ κτλ

----------


## amateur666

> Πειραζει που δεν εχει αμινοξεα μεσα?


ρε σκια μας κουφανες...  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:   :08. Turtle:   :08. Turtle:   :08. Turtle: 

σωστος  ο  sobral.. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## MusclesOfShadow

Nαι οχι, νταξει μλκια ειπα, μεχρι τωρα νομιζα οτι μερικες πρωτεινες εχουν επιπροσθετα αμινοξεα μεσα, αλλα τελικα το amino acid profile ειναι τελικα η "συσταση" της πρωτεινης :01. Unsure:  :01. Sad:  κριμα ρε γμτ :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## Dimitrios

Μετά από μια βδομάδα χρήσης της cookies and cream μπορώ να πω πως δεν έμεινα ιδιαίτερα ικανοποιημένος. Περισσότερο απογοητευμένος γιατί είχα ακούσει τέλειες κριτικές αλλά η γεύση για εμένα δεν είναι κάτι το τρελό.
Και το κυριότερο είναι η τραγική διαλυτότητα... Βαριέμαι να την χτυπάω κάθε πρωί..

----------


## eri_87

> Μετά από μια βδομάδα χρήσης της cookies and cream μπορώ να πω πως δεν έμεινα ιδιαίτερα ικανοποιημένος. Περισσότερο απογοητευμένος γιατί είχα ακούσει τέλειες κριτικές αλλά η γεύση για εμένα δεν είναι κάτι το τρελό.
> Και το κυριότερο είναι η τραγική διαλυτότητα... Βαριέμαι να την χτυπάω κάθε πρωί..


Στο θέμα διαλυτότητας έχεις ένα δίκιο... ακόμα κ με μιξερ φραπέ δε διαλύεται καλά. Για τέλεια γεύση δοκίμασε να προσθέσεις λίγο γάλα κ το υπόλοιπο νερό! Άααααλλη γεύση!

----------


## Dimitrios

> Στο θέμα διαλυτότητας έχεις ένα δίκιο... ακόμα κ με μιξερ φραπέ δε διαλύεται καλά. Για τέλεια γεύση δοκίμασε να προσθέσεις λίγο γάλα κ το υπόλοιπο νερό! Άααααλλη γεύση!


Με γάλα όντως πίνεται καλύτερα, αλλά το πρωί την θέλω με νερό και μου την δίνει που κάνει 1000 σβόλους!
Καμία σχέση με την μπανάνα που είχα πριν..

----------


## exkaliber

μεταξυ stawbery και strabery cream 
τι διαφορα υπαρχει?

----------


## Dimitrios

> μεταξυ stawbery και strabery cream 
> τι διαφορα υπαρχει?


Έχω την εντύπωση ότι όλες αυτές οι γεύσεις είναι ίδιες. Απλά ορισμένα σάιτ δεν γράφουν ολόκληρο το όνομα αλλά μόνο το χαρακτηριστικό. Δηλαδή φράουλα, μπανάνα, σοκολάτα..
Οπότε το strawberry που σου λέει είναι ουσιαστικά το straberry cream...

----------


## exkaliber

xm....
δεν το χω σκεφτει ετσι

κατσε να τσεκαρω τι γραφουν τα κουτια πανω..

----------


## vaggan

εγω παιδια απο αυτο το προιον δεν εμεινα και τοσο ευχαριστημενος.παντου ακουγα για υπεροχη γευση αλλα με το γαλα μου φανηκε αρκετα γλυκο ασε που ειχε και αρκετο υδατανθρακα ανα σκουπ

----------


## Fuhrer

Αγαπουλες σε αξιολογηση συμπληρωματων μπηκα για να δω για την καινουρια παραγγελια κ αντι αυτου βλεπω εκκολαπτομενους γευσηγνωστες.20/30 σελιδες λενε πως ειναι η γευση.Να πω την αμαρτια μου κ σαν αμμος να ειναι η γευση δεν με νοιαζει.Το θεμα ειναι αν μεινατε ευχαριστεμενοι γενικα.Κατι μου λεει οτι ηταν η πρωτη κ η τελευταια φορα που θα την παρω(την πρωτεινη...).Με ανησυχισε το γεγονος των 21γρ αντι των 25.

----------


## Ευρης

> Αγαπουλες σε αξιολογηση συμπληρωματων μπηκα για να δω για την καινουρια παραγγελια κ αντι αυτου βλεπω εκκολαπτομενους γευσηγνωστες.20/30 σελιδες λενε πως ειναι η γευση.Να πω την αμαρτια μου κ σαν αμμος να ειναι η γευση δεν με νοιαζει.Το θεμα ειναι αν μεινατε ευχαριστεμενοι γενικα.Κατι μου λεει οτι ηταν η πρωτη κ η τελευταια φορα που θα την παρω(την πρωτεινη...).Με ανησυχισε το γεγονος των 21γρ αντι των 25.


Με τη συγκεκριμενη και με καλη διατροφη καταφερα να ανεβω τα κιλα που ηθελα , γτ μ εδινε αυτο που χρειαζομουν , οταν το χρειαζομουν. απο κει και περα η γευση παιζει σημαντικο ρολο, γτ οταν καθομαι το πρωι μου ν τη πιω μ την ησυχια μου γουσταρω ν πινω κατι ωραιο και οχι αμμο. δεν ειναι τυχαιο που τη προτιμουν ωστοσο τοσοι...εαν θεωρεις οτι εσυ δεν εμεινες ευχαριστημενος αλλαξε τη. αλλα οκ πρωτεινη ειναι , χωρις διατροφη κτλ κτλ δεν θ δεις και θαυματα.

----------


## Dimitrios

> Με τη συγκεκριμενη και με καλη διατροφη καταφερα να ανεβω τα κιλα που ηθελα , γτ μ εδινε αυτο που χρειαζομουν , οταν το χρειαζομουν. απο κει και περα η γευση παιζει σημαντικο ρολο, γτ οταν καθομαι το πρωι μου ν τη πιω μ την ησυχια μου γουσταρω ν πινω κατι ωραιο και οχι αμμο. δεν ειναι τυχαιο που τη προτιμουν ωστοσο τοσοι...εαν θεωρεις οτι εσυ δεν εμεινες ευχαριστημενος αλλαξε τη. αλλα οκ *πρωτεινη ειναι , χωρις διατροφη κτλ κτλ δεν θ δεις και θαυματα*.


 :03. Clap:  Βασικά δεν θα δεις τίποτα!
Είναι καλή πρωτεΐνη για την οποία ακούστηκε βέβαια ότι δεν περιέχει το ποσοστό που έλεγε αλλά δεν επιβεβαιώθηκε επίσημα. Who knows.. Καλή πρωτείνη με καλή γεύση και μέτρια διαλυτότητα σε μπανάνα και cookies.

----------


## panakos

καλησπερα στην παρεα!!

παιδια εχετε βρει τροπο να διαλυεται η myo?την χτυπαω στο σεικερ μενει η μιση στον πατο...την βαραω στο μηχανημα που κανουμε φραπε το ιδιο....

αν μπορειτε πειε εναν τροπο...

φυσικα πρωτα βαζω το νερο στο και μετα το σκουπ...περιπου 250 μλ μερο για 1 σκουπ myo... :01. Unsure:

----------


## amateur666

> καλησπερα στην παρεα!!
> 
> παιδια εχετε βρει τροπο να διαλυεται η myo?την χτυπαω στο σεικερ μενει η μιση στον πατο...την βαραω στο μηχανημα που κανουμε φραπε το ιδιο....
> 
> αν μπορειτε πειε εναν τροπο...
> 
> φυσικα πρωτα βαζω το νερο στο και μετα το σκουπ...περιπου 250 μλ μερο για 1 σκουπ myo...


τ να σ πω ρ φιλε εγω δεν ειχα ποτε προβλημα διαλυτοτητας μ την μιοφιουζιον..

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> Βασικά δεν θα δεις τίποτα!
> Είναι καλή πρωτεΐνη για την οποία ακούστηκε βέβαια ότι δεν περιέχει το ποσοστό που έλεγε αλλά δεν επιβεβαιώθηκε επίσημα. Who knows.. Καλή πρωτείνη με καλή γεύση και μέτρια διαλυτότητα σε μπανάνα και cookies.


Μια χαρα επιβεβαιωθηκε φιλε :01. Wink:

----------


## aggeliki

καταρχας καλησπερα σε ολους εδω!! θα ηθελα να ρωτησω μιας και δεν εχω παρει ποτε μου πρωτεινη αλλα επειδη το αμορε μου εχει καθως και κατι πολυβιταμινες που τα αγορασε απο μαγαζι με συμπληρωματα..σε ολα εχω δει να αναγραφεται στα αγγλικα οτι το προιον αυτο δεν ειναι θεωρημενο απο το fda ...δεν θα πρεπε να ειναι ?το ιδιο μβλεπω οτι γραφει και η myofusion για την οποια εχω ακουσει τις καλυτερες κριτικες...θα ηθελα καποιος που να γνωριζει να μου απαντησει για να εχω και μια πιο ολοκληρωμενη αποψη περι του θεματος....
σας ευχαριστω  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## panakos

> τ να σ πω ρ φιλε εγω δεν ειχα ποτε προβλημα διαλυτοτητας μ την μιοφιουζιον..


δεν ξερω γιατι ετσι μπορει να ετυχε το δικο μου το κουβαδακι...αλλα ειλικρινα σου μιλαω τα σγρουμπουλακαι μεσα ειναι απαιστευτα πολλα..αφου σχεδον τα μασαω...

δεν πειραζει ισως να την πινω μονο με γαλα...τοτε ειναι πραγματικα πολυ καλυτερη!!!

----------


## metz

> δεν ξερω γιατι ετσι μπορει να ετυχε το δικο μου το κουβαδακι...αλλα ειλικρινα σου μιλαω τα σγρουμπουλακαι μεσα ειναι απαιστευτα πολλα..αφου σχεδον τα μασαω...
> 
> δεν πειραζει ισως να την πινω μονο με γαλα...τοτε ειναι πραγματικα πολυ καλυτερη!!!


Και σ' εμένα διαλύεται πολύ εύκολα! Για να καταλάβεις, ακόμη και σε γιαούρτι που τη βάζω δεν έχω πρόβλημα! Σε νερό δεν το συζητάμε καν, για πλάκα διαλύεται με 10'' χτύπημα.

Από που την πήρες τη δικιά σου;

----------


## metz

> καταρχας καλησπερα σε ολους εδω!! θα ηθελα να ρωτησω μιας και δεν εχω παρει ποτε μου πρωτεινη αλλα επειδη το αμορε μου εχει καθως και κατι πολυβιταμινες που τα αγορασε απο μαγαζι με συμπληρωματα..σε ολα εχω δει να αναγραφεται στα αγγλικα οτι το προιον αυτο δεν ειναι θεωρημενο απο το fda ...δεν θα πρεπε να ειναι ?το ιδιο μβλεπω οτι γραφει και η myofusion για την οποια εχω ακουσει τις καλυτερες κριτικες...θα ηθελα καποιος που να γνωριζει να μου απαντησει για να εχω και μια πιο ολοκληρωμενη αποψη περι του θεματος....
> σας ευχαριστω


Δεν είναι απαραίτητο να είναι... 

Αλλά είσαι off topic...  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## aggeliki

ok .σορρυ τοτε απλα νομιζα οτι σαν αξιολογηση του συμπληρωματος συμπεριλαμβανεται και η αναφορα ως προς την πιστοποιηση του απο καποιο επισημο φορεα...

----------


## beefmeup

οχι μια χαρα περιλαμβανεται κ αυτο που ρωτας..
αν εννοεις τον ελληνικο ΕΟΦ να ξερεις οτι δεν υπαρχει συμπληρωμα που να εχει εγκριση..ολα γνωστοποιηση εχουν..
υπαρχουν αναφορες κ σε αλλα θεματα για το ΕΟΦ..

δες εδω..
Εγκριση του εοφ..

----------


## Dimitrios

> Μια χαρα επιβεβαιωθηκε φιλε


Άν διάβασα καλά είχε 21.6gr αντί για 24; Αυτό που είχα διαβάσει παλιότερα ήταν ότι είχε πολύ μικρότερο ποσοστό από αυτό που έχει αυτή η έρευνα. όπως και να έχει δεν την πίνω πια.. Την πήρα μόνο και μόνο για δοκιμή. :01. Wink:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

21.6 αντι για 25.Αυτη ειναι η ερευνα. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Dimitrios

> 21.6 αντι για 25.Αυτη ειναι η ερευνα.


Ναι 25 ήθελα να γράψω.. :01. Wink:  Καλά σε σχέση με ένα άρθρο που είχα διαβάσει παλιότερα ότι έχει αντί για 70πόσο βγαίνει κάτω από 30% το περίπου 22 αντί 25 είναι σούπερ...χαχα

BTW μην αλλάζεις τόσο γρήγορα φώτο! Πάνω που πάω να συνηθίσω το ένα μωρό μου βάζεις άλλο...χαχα  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## panakos

> Και σ' εμένα διαλύεται πολύ εύκολα! Για να καταλάβεις, ακόμη και σε γιαούρτι που τη βάζω δεν έχω πρόβλημα! Σε νερό δεν το συζητάμε καν, για πλάκα διαλύεται με 10'' χτύπημα.
> 
> Από που την πήρες τη δικιά σου;



καλησπερα!!φιλε μου την ειχα παρει απο fitness shop στο κεντρο της θεσσαλονικης ητανε...τωρα εχουν κλεισει...

λες να ηταν μουφα??? :01. Unsure:

----------


## kleiza7

εμενα παλι αν και ειδα οντως αποτελεσμα απο τη συγκεκριμενη πρωτεινη σε σχεση με αλλες ισως λογω υδατανθρακα ενα πραγμα μου ερχεται στο μυαλο οταν την ακουω *ΚΟΨΙΜΟ*!

----------


## Dimitrios

> εμενα παλι αν και ειδα οντως αποτελεσμα απο τη συγκεκριμενη πρωτεινη σε σχεση με αλλες ισως λογω υδατανθρακα ενα πραγμα μου ερχεται στο μυαλο οταν την ακουω *ΚΟΨΙΜΟ*!


Όταν λες αποτέλεσμα, τι εννοείς; :01. Unsure:

----------


## aggeliki

> οχι μια χαρα περιλαμβανεται κ αυτο που ρωτας..
> αν εννοεις τον ελληνικο ΕΟΦ να ξερεις οτι δεν υπαρχει συμπληρωμα που να εχει εγκριση..ολα γνωστοποιηση εχουν..
> υπαρχουν αναφορες κ σε αλλα θεματα για το ΕΟΦ..
> 
> δες εδω..
> Εγκριση του εοφ..


σε ευχαριστω πολυ!!! οχι απαραιτητα απο τον εοφ και απο τον αντιστοιχο fda εννοουσα..

----------


## metz

> σε ευχαριστω πολυ!!! οχι απαραιτητα απο τον εοφ και απο τον αντιστοιχο fda εννοουσα..


γενικά θα προτιμούσα να έχει έγκριση FDA - έτσι για να λέμε ότι έχει γίνει κάποιος στοιχειώδης έλεγχος...

----------


## metz

> καλησπερα!!φιλε μου την ειχα παρει απο fitness shop στο κεντρο της θεσσαλονικης ητανε...τωρα εχουν κλεισει...
> 
> λες να ηταν μουφα???


όλα είναι πιθανα... :01. Unsure: 

μέχρι και ON Gold standard μαϊμού έχει κυκλοφορήσει...

----------


## beefmeup

> σε ευχαριστω πολυ!!! οχι απαραιτητα απο τον εοφ και απο τον αντιστοιχο fda εννοουσα..


o fda εχει αρμοδιοτητα οσον αφορα την επιγραφη των συστατικων στην ετικετα..δλδ να ειναι αυτα που εχει μεσα το κουτι..
απο κει κ περα,η εταιρια που θα το βγαλει στην αγορα ειναι υποχρεωμενη να παρει εγκριση πριν την κυκλοφορια του μονο αν το προιον περεχει ενα συστατικο το οποιο βγαινει για πρωτη φορα στην αμερικανικη αγορα..
αλλιως αν δεν υπαρχει κατι τετοιο μεσα οποια εταιρια θελει,βγαζει ο,τι θελει στην αγορα χωρις εγκριση..

οποτε με λιγα λογια αυτο που μπορει να κανει ο fda ειναι να τσεκαρει ετικετες..η ευθυνη του οργανισμου αρχιζει οχι απο την ωρα που βγαζει η εταιρια το προιον,αλλα απο την ωρα που το προιον φτανει στον καταναλωτη κ εκεινος δηλωσει πιθανες παρενεργειες απο την χρηση του..

καπως ετσι ειναι..αν καποιος ξερει κατι αλλο το γραφει..

----------


## sofos

> εμενα παλι αν και ειδα οντως αποτελεσμα απο τη συγκεκριμενη πρωτεινη σε σχεση με αλλες ισως λογω υδατανθρακα ενα πραγμα μου ερχεται στο μυαλο οταν την ακουω *ΚΟΨΙΜΟ*!


να φανταστω γραμμωσες αρκετα? :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## kleiza7

> Όταν λες αποτέλεσμα, τι εννοείς;


Πριν απο τη MyoFusion χρησιμοποιουσα της ΟΝ την 100% Gold.. πως την λενε :01. Mr. Green: 
και η συγκεκριμενη βασικα λογω του οτι ειναι διαφορετικης κατηγοριας πρωτεινη φανταζομαι με φουσκωσε λιγο παραπανω(στα πλαισια του φυσιολογικου) οχι οτι εγινα τερας χαχαχ αλλα καταλαβα οτι ειχε να κανει με το εξτρα που μου εδωσε το συμπληρωμα. απλα πηγαινα WC 3-4 φορες τη μερα. την πεταξα... αλλα αυτο μαλλον θα εχει να κανει με τον δικο μου οργανισμο και οχι με την πρωτεινη... 




> να φανταστω γραμμωσες αρκετα?


χαχαχαχα   :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## metz

> o fda εχει αρμοδιοτητα οσον αφορα την επιγραφη των συστατικων στην ετικετα..δλδ να ειναι αυτα που εχει μεσα το κουτι..
> απο κει κ περα,η εταιρια που θα το βγαλει στην αγορα ειναι υποχρεωμενη να παρει εγκριση πριν την κυκλοφορια του μονο αν το προιον περεχει ενα συστατικο το οποιο βγαινει για πρωτη φορα στην αμερικανικη αγορα..
> αλλιως αν δεν υπαρχει κατι τετοιο μεσα οποια εταιρια θελει,βγαζει ο,τι θελει στην αγορα χωρις εγκριση..
> 
> οποτε με λιγα λογια αυτο που μπορει να κανει ο fda ειναι να τσεκαρει ετικετες..η ευθυνη του οργανισμου αρχιζει οχι απο την ωρα που βγαζει η εταιρια το προιον,αλλα απο την ωρα που το προιον φτανει στον καταναλωτη κ εκεινος δηλωσει πιθανες παρενεργειες απο την χρηση του..
> 
> καπως ετσι ειναι..αν καποιος ξερει κατι αλλο το γραφει..


Επιπλέον, αν κάποιο συστατικό απαγορευτεί λόγω παρενεργειών, τότε εκδίδει λίστα συμπληρωμάτων που περιέχουν την ''απαγορευμένη'' ουσία.

Στον Καναδά είναι ακόμη ποιο αυστηρά τα πράγματα - πολλά συμπληρώματα δεν περνάνε καν τελωνείο! Ότι έχει απαγορευτεί από τον αντίστοιχο δικό τους οργανισμό.

----------


## stel106

γεια σας ηθελα να κανω και γω μια ερωτηση μιας και ενας φιλος μου εδωσε ενα κουτι επειδη τα παρατησε και του εμεινε
γενικα τι εντυπωσεις εχετε κανει δουλιτσα???
απλα εχω ηδη καποια κιλακια παραπανω λογο χειμωνα!

απλα δεν βρισκω την ημερομηνια ληξης μονο κατω κατω γραφει 


lots ontggvoss11
exp:apr 2013 
reg 0670 product of canada
05:56:46  12:04:11

ελπιζω να ειναι το εχπ ημερομηνια ληκξς

----------


## sofos

> γεια σας ηθελα να κανω και γω μια ερωτηση μιας και ενας φιλος μου εδωσε ενα κουτι επειδη τα παρατησε και του εμεινε
> γενικα τι εντυπωσεις εχετε κανει δουλιτσα???
> απλα εχω ηδη καποια κιλακια παραπανω λογο χειμωνα!
> 
> απλα δεν βρισκω την ημερομηνια ληξης μονο κατω κατω γραφει 
> 
> 
> lots ontggvoss11
> *exp:apr 2013* 
> ...


αυτο που σου κανα bold ειναι η ημερομηνια ληξης..

----------


## stel106

okkk ευχαριστω πολυ για την απαντηση!!! κουτι μου εκατσε!!
 :01. Smile:

----------


## gk

> okkk ευχαριστω πολυ για την απαντηση!!! _κουτι μου εκατσε_!!


κυριολεκτικα+μεταφορικα... χαχαχα  :03. Clap:

----------


## Fratsou

Παιδιά και εγώ την δοκίμασα και πιστεύω πως είναι απ τις καλύτερες για τα λεφτά της

----------


## oxide

η γεύση (σοκολάτα) μπορώ να πω πως είναι καλή και κυρίως αυτό που λέει: long term.
Την syntha cookies (φοβερή γεύση) την ψιλοβαρέθηκα...η gaspari σοκολάτα ενώ είναι λιγότερο καλή μετά από πολλά κουτιά δεν ένιωσα να τη βαριέμαι.

----------


## billys15

Να δωσω κι εγω το + στην συγκεκριμενη.Εχω δοκιμασει σοκολατα,μπανανα,φραουλα,με τις 2 πρωτες να ειναι φοβερες! Φραουλα γενικα δεν προτιμω,ισως γι'αυτο να μην με τρελανε.Απο διαλυτοτητα επισης πολυ καλη. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Mavridis

> παιδια ποσο την  αγορασατε? την πηρα κι εγω και μου φανηκε λιγο τσουχτερη...


Την συσκευασία των  2,27 Kg την αγοράζω **** ευρό.

----------


## metz

> Την συσκευασία των  2,27 Kg την αγοράζω **** ευρό.


**** euro  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## greg1990

> **** euro



ΑΠΟ ΠΟΥ ΤΟΣΟ..??? :01. Unsure:  :01. Unsure:  :01. Unsure: 

ΠΕΣ ΝΑ ΠΑΡΩ 5-6.. :01. Razz:  :01. Razz: 

***γραφε με μικρους χαρακτηρες.ειναι κανονας  του φορουμ .mods team***

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Παλικάρια, αναφορές σε τιμές μόνο με ανταλλαγή pm.

----------


## ΦΩΤΗΣ83

> Παιδιά και εγώ την δοκίμασα και πιστεύω πως είναι απ τις καλύτερες για τα λεφτά της



ναι ειναι πολυ καλη και Οικονομική ....  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## monster energy

Την χρησημοποιω αυτη την περιοδο..μαζι με.γλουταμινη και.bcaa σε σκονη ειναι οτι καλυτερο εχω πιει...με κραταει ακρετη ωρα  χωρις να πειναω...θα παρω τη σοκολοτα..αλλα ξερετε τι μου ειπαν στα xtr?καλυτερα να βαλω την syntha 6....και οταν ρωτησα γτ μου ειπε.οτι ειναι πιο ποιοτηκη ....δεν το πιστευω .....τι λετε εσεις;

----------


## Ευρης

> Την χρησημοποιω αυτη την περιοδο..μαζι με.γλουταμινη και.bcaa σε σκονη ειναι οτι καλυτερο εχω πιει...με κραταει ακρετη ωρα  χωρις να πειναω...θα παρω τη σοκολοτα..αλλα ξερετε τι μου ειπαν στα xtr?καλυτερα να βαλω την syntha 6....και οταν ρωτησα γτ μου ειπε.οτι ειναι πιο ποιοτηκη ....δεν το πιστευω .....τι λετε εσεις;


Δεν ξερω κατα ποσο ισχυει το συγκεκριμενο, εγω πιστευω οτι οσο μειωνεται η ποσοτητα % μειωνεται και η ποιοτητα υδ/κων, αρα και η ποιοτητα μεγαλου μερους αυτου που παιρνεις...δεν θελω να σε επηρεασω ομως σκεψου και το γεγονος να ηθελε να διωξει καποιο προιον απο τ καταστημα, με λιγα λογια να ηθελε να στη "πασαρει". :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## dio32

> Την χρησημοποιω αυτη την περιοδο..μαζι με.γλουταμινη και.bcaa σε σκονη ειναι οτι καλυτερο εχω πιει...με κραταει ακρετη ωρα  χωρις να πειναω...θα παρω τη σοκολοτα..αλλα ξερετε τι μου ειπαν στα xtr?καλυτερα να βαλω την syntha 6....και οταν ρωτησα γτ μου ειπε.οτι ειναι πιο ποιοτηκη ....δεν το πιστευω .....τι λετε εσεις;


η syntha 6 ειναι λιγο ποιο βρωμικη απο την myxesion ετσι την λεω εγω γιατι σε οδηγει στην τουαλετα.
υπαρχουν καλυτερες παντος με πολλε πηγες πρωτεινες.

----------


## billys15

Να δωσω κι εγω την κριτικη μου για την βανιλια.Η γευση απλα ειναι φοβερη!

----------


## Θεμιστοκλης

Παιδια εγω για χρονια ημουν ''ερωτευμενος'' με την Gold Standard της ΟΝ μεχρι που ειπα να δοκιμασω και τη MyoFusion ... 
Οσο αφορα τη γευση (εχω δοκιμασει σοκολα και  cookies) δεν παιζεται! Διαλυεται υπεροχα και αν δεν προσθεσεις παρα πολυ νερο πανω απο(350-400ml) πηζει και γινεται σαν μικσεικ! Συν τοις αλλοις μου εχει κανει και πολυ καλη δουλεια! 

Αυτο που θελω να ρωτησω απο τη μερια μου ειναι αν επηρεαζει το γεγονος οτι ειναι ''70αρα'' πρωτεινη στη περιοδο μειωσης λιπους...

----------


## s0k0s

ιδιες δν ειναι; http://xtr.gr/proteines/367/MYOFUSIO..._(GASPARI).htm

----------


## leftis

Παρέλαβα ενα κουτί σήμερα 908 γρ αλλά σκόνη έχει από την μέση και κάτω. Έτσι είναι πάντα? Είχε και το "ζελοφάν" στο καπάκι και το άλλο το χαρτάκι μόλις την ανοίγεις.

----------


## dio32

> Παρέλαβα ενα κουτί σήμερα 908 γρ αλλά σκόνη έχει από την μέση και κάτω. Έτσι είναι πάντα? Είχε και το "ζελοφάν" στο καπάκι και το άλλο το χαρτάκι μόλις την ανοίγεις.


ναι ετσι ειναι εγω που εχω το μεγαλο myxesion  ηταν ποιο κατω η σκονη δεν ηταν μεχρι πανω.

----------


## big_Jason

Καλησπερα σε ολους!!! Θα ηθελα αν ειναι ευκολο, να μου πει καποιος την διαφορα της Gaspari Myofusion, με την Gaspari Probiotic Myofusion.

αν μπορειτε αναλυτικα.. ευχαριστω παρα πολυ!!

----------


## mercy_

> Καλησπερα σε ολους!!! Θα ηθελα αν ειναι ευκολο, να μου πει καποιος την διαφορα της Gaspari Myofusion, με την Gaspari Probiotic Myofusion.
> 
> αν μπορειτε αναλυτικα.. ευχαριστω παρα πολυ!!


 Φιλε μου δεν χρειαζοταν να ανοιξεις τζαμπα καινουργιο τοπικ για αυτο....απλα πανε στην αξιολογηση συμπληρωματα και δες εκει....και διαβασε  :01. Wink:

----------


## big_Jason

Ναι, το ειδα το θεμα.. και αναλυουν για την Myofusion.. εγω θα ηθελα συγκριση.. διαφορες... 

ευχαριστω!

----------


## s0k0s

http://www.bodybuilding.gr/forum/sho...ight=Myofusion

----------


## gk

> η syntha 6 ειναι λιγο ποιο βρωμικη απο την myxesion ετσι την λεω εγω γιατι σε οδηγει στην τουαλετα.
> υπαρχουν καλυτερες παντος με πολλε πηγες πρωτεινες.


Δωσε και κανενα παραδειγμα ομως.. Και για πιο σωστη απαντηση (αφου "κρινεις" το συγκεκριμενο προιον) αλλα και γιατι μπορει καποιος να θελει να παρει καμια ιδεα.. 

Οσο για το αν σε παει τουαλετα ειναι θεμα του εκαστοτε οργανισμου ρε'συ (συνηθως τουλαχιστον). Εγω για παραδειγμα, αναλογα και με την ληψη/χρηση, δεν μπορω να πω οτι εχω τοσο προβλημα με την συγκεκριμενη πρωτεϊνη. Και εχω και προβλημα με την λακτοζη γενικα.

----------


## sofos

> Δωσε και κανενα παραδειγμα ομως.. Και για πιο σωστη απαντηση (αφου "κρινεις" το συγκεκριμενο προιον) αλλα και γιατι μπορει καποιος να θελει να παρει καμια ιδεα.. 
> 
> Οσο για το αν σε παει τουαλετα ειναι θεμα του εκαστοτε οργανισμου ρε'συ (συνηθως τουλαχιστον). Εγω για παραδειγμα, αναλογα και με την ληψη/χρηση, δεν μπορω να πω οτι εχω τοσο προβλημα με την συγκεκριμενη πρωτεϊνη. Και εχω και προβλημα με την λακτοζη γενικα.


αυτη εδω μας πειραξε φιλε μου(και μενα κιολας) διοτι περιεχει ενα συστατικο για να ναι πιο πηχτη το xanthan gum και οχι λογο της λακτοζης...γι αυτο πειραξε αν δεις καποια ατομα(μεσα σ αυτα και μενα)

----------


## mercy_

Ρε παιδια λενε οτι αυτη θα αντικατασταθει απο την hydro της γασπαρι...αληθευει??  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:

----------


## dio32

> Δωσε και κανενα παραδειγμα ομως.. Και για πιο σωστη απαντηση (αφου "κρινεις" το συγκεκριμενο προιον) αλλα και γιατι μπορει καποιος να θελει να παρει καμια ιδεα.. 
> 
> Οσο για το αν σε παει τουαλετα ειναι θεμα του εκαστοτε οργανισμου ρε'συ (συνηθως τουλαχιστον). Εγω για παραδειγμα, αναλογα και με την ληψη/χρηση, δεν μπορω να πω οτι εχω τοσο προβλημα με την συγκεκριμενη πρωτεϊνη. Και εχω και προβλημα με την λακτοζη γενικα.


παραδειγμα?αμε πολλα που εχω δοκιμασει syntrax 5.0,παρα πολυ καλη ειδα αναρωση οταν την επινα βραδυ πριν τον υπνο.
tempo του d.y παρα πολυ καλη απιστευτη ουτε φουσκωματα ουτε κατι στο εντερο και μια αλλη που δεν θυμαμε που εχει τρια αρχικα dpd δεν θυμαμε.

----------


## billys15

> Ρε παιδια λενε οτι αυτη θα αντικατασταθει απο την hydro της γασπαρι...αληθευει??


Φιλε η hydro ειναι αυτη,η παλια εκδοση...Και ναι σιγα σιγα θα αποσυρθει και θα μεινει η σειρα probiotics,δυστυχως.

----------


## big_Jason

Kalispera, Esteila digma tis Gaspari Myofusion sto ximeio gia analisi.... kai me pire simera til i kopela kai mou eipe oti emperiexei mia ousia antagonistiki twn sexoualikwn ormonwn.... kai gia perisotera tha perimenw mexri na mou erthei to xarti... epidi omws frikara ligo, xerei kaneis ti einai auti i ousia???? :S :S

eyxaristw..

----------


## koukoutsaki

> Kalispera, Esteila digma tis Gaspari Myofusion sto ximeio gia analisi.... kai me pire simera til i kopela kai mou eipe oti emperiexei mia *ousia antagonistiki twn sexoualikwn ormonwn*.... kai gia perisotera tha perimenw mexri na mou erthei to xarti... epidi omws frikara ligo, xerei kaneis ti einai auti i ousia???? :S :S
> 
> eyxaristw..



τι εκανε  λεει ????? :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:

----------


## reignman007

> Kalispera, Esteila digma tis Gaspari Myofusion sto ximeio gia analisi.... kai me pire simera til i kopela kai mou eipe oti emperiexei mia ousia antagonistiki twn sexoualikwn ormonwn.... kai gia perisotera tha perimenw mexri na mou erthei to xarti... epidi omws frikara ligo, xerei kaneis ti einai auti i ousia???? :S :S
> 
> eyxaristw..


Αν και εφοσον λες αληθεια,σκαναρε το αντιγραφο και περνα το μια βολτα απο το φορουμ,να δουμε και εμεις τι παιζει

----------


## sobral

> Kalispera, Esteila digma tis Gaspari Myofusion sto ximeio gia analisi.... kai me pire simera til i kopela kai mou eipe oti emperiexei mia ousia antagonistiki twn sexoualikwn ormonwn.... kai gia perisotera tha perimenw mexri na mou erthei to xarti... epidi omws frikara ligo, xerei kaneis ti einai auti i ousia???? :S :S
> 
> eyxaristw..


έλα ρε η Gaspari ποτέ χαχαχα :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  δώσε μας πληροφορίες μην το αφήσεις εδώ το θέμα. :01. Wink:  Αν ισχύει (που δεν αμφιβάλλω) είναι για πολλέεεες μπουνιές.

----------


## Ultra_b

Εγω παντως οποιον γιατρο και να εχω ρωτησει. Εχω ροτισει ενδροκρινολογο, ουρολογο, παθολογο ,ογκολογο, δερματολογο εκει που ειχα παει για να δωσω αιμα. 
Και ολοι λενε μακρυα απο τις προτεινες οχι γιατι αυτα που λενε οτι εχουν μεσα κανουν κακο. Αλλα γιατι καμια δεν εχει μεσα μονο αυτα που λεει...  :01. Wink: 

Παντως και εγω συνεχιζω να παιρνω πρωτεινη , αλλα παιρνω την dymatize γιατι απο οτι ξερω δεχετε πολυ συχνα ελεγχους.

----------


## big_Jason

Παιδια τωρα γυρισα στον υπολογιστη μου, να ζητησω συγνωμη για τα greekglish πριν αλλα ημουν σε imac αμερικανικο και δεν ειχε ελληνικα. 
Να πω μερικα πραγματα, το διγμα σταλθηκε στο χημειο του κρατος στο τμημα της Θεσσαλονικης. Η κοπελα που δουλευει ειναι φιλη οικογενιακη.. και με πηρε και μου ειπε αυτο, οτι δεν ειναι καθαρη προτεινη και οτι εχει μεσα αυτη την ουσια. Το θεμα ειναι τι ουσια ειναι.. ρωτησα τον πατερα μου που ειναι παθολογος και μου ειπε οτι Τα οιστογωνα ειναι ορμονη που επιρεαζει την σεξουαλικοτητα.. 
Ενας φιλος στο γυμναστηριο που ρωτησα πριν λιγο μου ειπε οτι δεν ειναι τπτ και οτι ειναι μαλλον tribulus (δεν γνωριζω καν τι ειναι αυτο και τι κανει, αν ξερει καποιος να μας πει...) τελος παντων αυριο λογικα θα μαθουμε τι ειναι..


αν ξερει καποιος κατι για τα παρα πανω αν μπορει να μας πει 2 - 3 πραματα..

----------


## billys15

Τα οιστρογονα ειναι οι γυναικειες ορμονες και το tribulus βοτανο που υποτιθεται ανεβαζει την τεστοστερονη.Οπως και να'χει,απο την στιγμη που δεν αναγραφονται ειναι ασχημο να τα εχει.Αντε το tribulus ας το πετανε μεσα,αλλα οχι και να βαζουν διαφορα αλλα...

Περιμενουμε αποτελεσμα!

----------


## big_Jason

παιδια δεσμευομαι να κανω οτι μπορω θα παω αυριο απο εκει να δω αν ειναι ετοιμο και μπορω να παρω το χαρτι στα χερια μου... Μολις το παρω το σκαναρω και το ανεβασω εδω αν δεν υπαρχει προβλημα ή δεν ειναι παράνομο απο καποιο κανονισμο.

----------


## big_Jason

Να ρωτησω κατι που σκεφτηκα, παιζει να εχω "fake" (Μουφα) Myofusion????? και πως μπορω να σιγουρευτω οτι ειναι 100% αυθεντικο προιον???

----------


## Tasos Green

για το αν ειναι fake δύσκολα να σου πουμε... αν το πήρες απο αλυσίδα καταστηματων δύσκολο το κόβω να ειναι fake (εννοείτε με την ταινία προστασιας και το χαρτι κάτω απο το καπακι αν έλειπαν αυτα εκει ειναι πολυ περιεργα τα πραγματα)...

----------


## big_Jason

Το πηρα απο νομιζω πολυ γνωστο online shop (Ελληνικό) και σφραγισμενο ηταν και ολα.. οποτε λογικα δεν παζει να ειναι τιποτα μουφα.

----------


## pikos

Βάλε αντίγραφο της ανάλυσης να δούμε και που πότε έγινε ακριβώς.

----------


## Ευρης

Ναι θα ηθελα πολυ ν τ δω,γτ ειναι μια πρωτεινη που χρησιμοποιω σχεδον ενα χρονο τωρα....

----------


## sofos

> Το πηρα απο νομιζω πολυ γνωστο online shop (Ελληνικό) και σφραγισμενο ηταν και ολα.. οποτε λογικα δεν παζει να ειναι τιποτα μουφα.


οπως ειπαν και αλλα μελη βαλε την αναλυση και το τι ακριβως βρεθηκε για να ξερουμε,αν και καθολου απιθανο να το κανε και αυτο ο γκασπαρι...

----------


## big_Jason

Παιδια δυστυχως δεν προλαβα να κανω τιποτα σημερα γιατι μου ετυχαν κατι δουλειες στην σχολη, και δεν ξερω αν θα προλαβω και αυριο.. αν μαθω κατι παρα πανω θα σας ενυμερωσω αμέσως..

----------


## SilverMan

Δεν ξερω τι ματζουνια εχει μεσα παντως με παει μια μεγαλη βολτα στην τουαλετα...δν εχω βρει αλλη πρωτεινη να με πειραζει αρα εχει κατι το μοναδικο  :01. Unsure:

----------


## Ultra_b

Εμενα παντως ολες οι πρωτεινες ή με εστελναν τουλαετα ή ειχα αερια... Η μονη που δεν εχει καμια παρενεργια και την χρησιμοποιω εδω και 6 μηνες τωρα ειναι η dymatize elite.

----------


## Ευρης

> Εμενα παντως ολες οι πρωτεινες ή με εστελναν τουλαετα ή ειχα αερια... Η μονη που δεν εχει καμια παρενεργια και την χρησιμοποιω εδω και 6 μηνες τωρα ειναι η dymatize elite.


Η elite οσο αφορα το στομαχι ειναι η καλυτερη , και μαζι και η ISO-100 της Dymatize. Δεν με φουσκωναν ποτε, μα ποτε.

----------


## sofos

> Δεν ξερω τι ματζουνια εχει μεσα παντως με παει μια μεγαλη βολτα στην τουαλετα...δν εχω βρει αλλη πρωτεινη να με πειραζει αρα εχει κατι το μοναδικο


εχει μεσα xanthan gum σε μεγαλη ποσοτητα,για να ναι πηχτη,με ενα γρηγορο search στο google θα δεις οτι προκαλει εντερικες διαταραχες και το χουμε συζητησει και με το μπηφ αυτο νομιζω εδω σε αλλες σελιδες,γενικα αν και ειναι πολυ καλη σε γευση απεφυγε την,υπαρχουν τοσες αλλες καλυτερες χωρις αυτη τη @@κια που βαζουν..

----------


## razor6

παιδια να σας ρωτησω η Gaspari - Myofusion εχει μεγαλη διαφορα με την Gaspari - Probiotic Myofusion γιατι εχουν και μια διαφορα τιμης. Αξιζει να δωσει καποιος παραπανω για να παρει την Gaspari - Probiotic Myofusion εχει κατι καλητερο?

----------


## Konstantinos!

> παιδια να σας ρωτησω η Gaspari - Myofusion εχει μεγαλη διαφορα με την  Gaspari - Probiotic Myofusion γιατι εχουν και μια διαφορα τιμης. Αξιζει  να δωσει καποιος παραπανω για να παρει την Gaspari - Probiotic Myofusion  εχει κατι καλητερο?


Αν δεν κάνω λάθος έχει καλύτερη απορροφητικότητα... εγώ πάντος δε θα προτιμούσα την Myofusion, έχει άλλες καλύτερες.

----------


## razor6

μπορεις να προτεινεις καποια αλλη...γιατι εγω ψαχνω πιο πολυ για μια φθηνη καλη προτεινη

----------


## Ευρης

Με εκεινη την ερευνα απο το χημειο τι γινεται?αν μπορει τ παληκαρι ας την ανεβασει ..ν δουμε τι παιζει.

----------


## Norzufix

μηπως λεει το παιδι για αυτη την ερευνα?στο ξενο σα'ι'τ ανεβηκε αλλα απο αξιοπιστια κανεις δε ξερει.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/...any=true#gid=0

----------


## koukoutsaki

> Με εκεινη την ερευνα απο το χημειο τι γινεται?αν μπορει τ παληκαρι ας την ανεβασει ..ν δουμε τι παιζει.


το επαναφερω  γιατι δεν ειδα καποια νεοτερη πληροφορια  :01. Unsure:

----------


## Norzufix

> το επαναφερω  γιατι δεν ειδα καποια νεοτερη πληροφορια


https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/...any=true#gid=0

δεν ανοιγει το λινκ?

----------


## koukoutsaki

Γραφει "η σελιδα δεν υπαρχει "  :01. Unsure:

----------


## Norzufix

> Γραφει "η σελιδα δεν υπαρχει "


https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/...ue&pli=1#gid=0

για τσεκαρε το τωρα.στο ξενο σα'ι'τ υπαρχει αυτο κ το εχουν κανει κ sticky νομιζω

αν δεν ανοιγει παλι τι να πω...

http://forum.bodybuilding.com/showth...hp?t=145586791

----------


## john john

καλησπερα σας..πηρα την εν λογο πρωτεινη σε γευση cookies&cream παιδια με νερο ειναι μουφα μεγαλη..δεν θα την ξαναπαρω..με γαλα λετε να στρωνει καθολου??

----------


## koukoutsaki

> καλησπερα σας..πηρα την εν λογο πρωτεινη σε γευση cookies&cream παιδια με νερο ειναι μουφα μεγαλη..δεν θα την ξαναπαρω..με γαλα λετε να στρωνει καθολου??


ριξε λιγο απαχο γαλατακι μεσα .. να το δεις ... :01. Unsure: 

δε εχω γνωμη για τη συγκεκριμενη ,η σοκολατα παντως ειναι πολυ καλη :03. Thumb up:

----------


## john john

λες μονο γαλα η νερο & γαλα μαζι?

----------


## koukoutsaki

> λες μονο γαλα η νερο & γαλα μαζι?


δοκιμασε το μισο μισο 
δεν εχω βαλει ποτε ολο με γαλα φανταζομαι θα ναι βαρυ ....

----------


## Polyneikos

> καλησπερα σας..πηρα την εν λογο πρωτεινη σε γευση cookies&cream παιδια με νερο ειναι μουφα μεγαλη..δεν θα την ξαναπαρω..με γαλα λετε να στρωνει καθολου??


Το μουφα πως το ορίζεις;Ως ενοτνη γευση;Γιατι η Myofusion γενικα φημίζεται για τις εντονες γευσεις στα προιοντα της.
Απο εκει και περα γυρευεις προφιτερόλ,όχι πρωτεινη. :01. Mr. Green: 
Στα σοβαρα τωρα,ποσο νερό βαζεις;Μηπως βαζεις πολυ νερό και αραιωνει πολυ η γεύση;

----------


## john john

> Το μουφα πως το ορίζεις;Ως ενοτνη γευση;Γιατι η Myofusion γενικα φημίζεται για τις εντονες γευσεις στα προιοντα της.
> Απο εκει και περα γυρευεις προφιτερόλ,όχι πρωτεινη.
> Στα σοβαρα τωρα,ποσο νερό βαζεις;Μηπως βαζεις πολυ νερό και αραιωνει πολυ η γεύση;


νορμαλ νερο βαζω.απο γευση λεω οτι ειναι μουφα σαν σταχτη μπλιαξ

----------


## Polyneikos

Στις γευσεις ειναι καθαρα υποκειμενικά τα γουστα  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Mavridis

ηΚαι εμένα το παιδί στα extreme μου είπε να την αποφεύγω γιατί έχει παρατηρηθεί ότι έχει σε στατιστικά άλλες αναλογίες σε κάποια κουτιά απο αυτές που αναγράφοντε και υπάρχουνε αναφορές από πελάτες που διαμαρτυρίθηκαν... Εγώ ΄που δοκίμασα και την καινούργια με τα probiotics έμεινα πολύ πιο ευχαριστημένος από την απλή..... και δεν έχω κανλενα παράπονο... 

Για καθαρή whey ο βασιλιάς ειναι η ON Optimum στην λίστα μου...  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## K4rMa

Αναμένω την άφιξη της MyoFusion σε βανίλια.

Έκανα μια μικρή περιηγηση στις σελίδες για τη συγκεκριμένη γεύση αλλά
δεν βρήκα πολλές κριτικές. Δεν είχε άλλες γεύσεις διαθέσιμες "Out of stock"  :08. Turtle:  είμαι και βιαστικός κάπως..
και έτσι τσιμπισα το βανιλάκι, λέει τίποτα ?  :01. Unsure:

----------


## panakos

ολες οι γευσεις ειναι καλες!!απο τις τελευταιες λογικα που προλαβαινεις αφου εχει σταματησιε την παραγωγη ο γκασπαρι! :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## K4rMa

Γιατί ?  :02. Shock:

----------


## panakos

τον γκασπαρι ρωτα φιλε μου οχι εμενα! :01. Razz:

----------


## K4rMa

Σωστός...  :03. Clap:

----------


## andrikos3kala

δεν την απεσυραν για να βγει η καινουργια δεν θυμαμαι τ ονοματακι της

----------


## sofos

> δεν την απεσυραν για να βγει η καινουργια δεν θυμαμαι τ ονοματακι της


την probiotic λες?....δε ξερω αμα θα την αντικαταστησει με την παλια,ισως πουλαει και τις 2...αλλα θα φανει στο μελλον.....απ οτι ειδα ετοιμαζει και μια νεα isolate...

----------


## panakos

πηγα σημερα να αγορασω πρωτεινη και μου λεει ο πωλητης οτι ο γασπαρης χωρισε με την γυναικα και ειναι στα δικαστηρια για την εταιρια και δεν βγαζει πεον προιοντα!βλακειες μου ειπε??? :01. Unsure:

----------


## dimitrispump

> πηγα σημερα να αγορασω πρωτεινη και μου λεει ο πωλητης οτι ο γασπαρης χωρισε με την γυναικα και ειναι στα δικαστηρια για την εταιρια και δεν βγαζει πεον προιοντα!βλακειες μου ειπε???


xaxa οτι ναναι, κουτσομπολης

----------


## dreamer n` warrior

> Αναμένω την άφιξη της MyoFusion σε βανίλια.
> 
> Έκανα μια μικρή περιηγηση στις σελίδες για τη συγκεκριμένη γεύση αλλά
> δεν βρήκα πολλές κριτικές. Δεν είχε άλλες γεύσεις διαθέσιμες "Out of stock"  είμαι και βιαστικός κάπως..
> και έτσι τσιμπισα το βανιλάκι, λέει τίποτα ?


Δεν πολυτρελάθηκα με την βανίλια της myofusion,σα να μυρίζει λίγο φαρμακίλας και μου φέρνει λίγο φούσκωμα είναι λίγο πηκτή αφού δεν έχει την τέλεια διαλυτότητα που έχει πχ. η dymatize elite whey protein isolate.

----------


## K4rMa

Δεν έχω πάρει άλλη φορά βανίλια σε πρωτείνη οπότε θα είναι κάτι καινούργιο για μένα
και μάλλον ας ελπίζω γευστικό!  :01. Razz: 

Θα την ρουφίξω όμως αυτό είναι το μόνο σίγουρο... να'ναι καλά ο οπάπ που την κερνάει..

----------


## K4rMa

Ήρθε σήμερα η Βανίλια δε μπορώ να πω οτι δε πίνετε αλλα δεν τρελάθηκα.

----------


## deluxe

Η βανιλια ειναι η χειροτερη τους, εχω δοκιμασει ολες τις πρωτεϊνες απο myofusion, εκτος απο τη μεντα. Βεβαια το εχω μετανιωσει, μετα απο το σκανδαλο που ακουσα..

----------


## magdaline

χάλια η βανιλια, δε ξερω για τις αλλες.

----------


## vaggan

> Η βανιλια ειναι η χειροτερη τους, εχω δοκιμασει ολες τις πρωτεϊνες απο myofusion, εκτος απο τη μεντα. Βεβαια το εχω μετανιωσει, μετα απο το σκανδαλο που ακουσα..


η σοκολατα της ειναι καλη :03. Thumb up:

----------


## liveris

> Η βανιλια ειναι η χειροτερη τους, εχω δοκιμασει ολες τις πρωτεϊνες απο myofusion, εκτος απο τη μεντα. Βεβαια το εχω μετανιωσει, μετα απο το σκανδαλο που ακουσα..


 κ γω μαλλον δεν προκειτε να ξαναπαρω gaspari..

----------


## koukoutsaki

> η σοκολατα της ειναι καλη



+1000000


η σοκολατα τα σπαει και σε χορταινει κιολας
οχι νερομπούλι  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## liveris

> +1000000
> 
> 
> η σοκολατα τα σπαει και σε χορταινει κιολας
> οχι νερομπούλι


απο οτι φαινεται η myofusion ειναι μεγαλη απατη με 37,47% πρωτεινη απο τα 69,44% που δινει η εταιρεια

----------


## koukoutsaki

liveris τα εχω διαβασει ολα τα σχετικα ... :01. Sad: 

αν ειναι αληθεια κριμα γιατι με καλυπτε πολυ καλα εκοψα μαχαιρι τα γλυκα χαρη σε αυτην

----------


## liveris

> liveris τα εχω διαβασει ολα τα σχετικα ...
> 
> αν ειναι αληθεια κριμα γιατι με καλυπτε πολυ καλα εκοψα μαχαιρι τα γλυκα χαρη σε αυτην


εμ αν ειναι τιγκα στη ζαχαρη μαλλον σε καλυπτε η πρωτεινη.. :01. Smile:  κ γω την εχω παρει μου ερχοταν λιγο βαρια αλλα μαρεσε η σοκολατα αλλα δεν την ξαναπαιρνω..για να βγαλει ανακοινωση η εταιρεια να δικαιολογησει τα αδικαιολογητα μαλλον ειναι real

----------


## deluxe

> κ γω μαλλον δεν προκειτε να ξαναπαρω gaspari..


Απο gaspari μονο anavite, 2,3 κουτια το χρονο. Τιποτα αλλο.

----------


## koukoutsaki

> εμ αν ειναι τιγκα στη ζαχαρη μαλλον σε καλυπτε η πρωτεινη.. κ γω την εχω παρει μου ερχοταν λιγο βαρια αλλα μαρεσε η σοκολατα αλλα δεν την ξαναπαιρνω..για να βγαλει ανακοινωση η εταιρεια να δικαιολογησει τα αδικαιολογητα μαλλον ειναι real


μα δε λυθηκε αυτο το θεμα ? ηταν λασπολογια ή αποδειχθηκε ? :01. Unsure:

----------


## thegravijia

τι σκανδαλο ρε παιδια????????
πειτε κ σε μας να ξερουμε !!

----------


## Polyneikos

> εμ αν ειναι τιγκα στη ζαχαρη μαλλον σε καλυπτε η πρωτεινη.. κ γω την εχω παρει μου ερχοταν λιγο βαρια αλλα μαρεσε η σοκολατα αλλα δεν την ξαναπαιρνω..*για να βγαλει ανακοινωση η εταιρεια να δικαιολογησει τα αδικαιολογητα μαλλον ειναι real*


Δηλαδή βρε παιδια δεν σας πιανουν πουθενα με τις θεωρίες συνομωσίας...
Βγαίνει μια ανάλυση για ενα προιον,δεν μπαινει στην διαδικασία η εταιρία να απαντήσει, "α, λερωμενη η φωλια της",σκέφτονται καποιοι..
Βγαζει ανακοινωση με ανάλυση των προιοντως της,δικαιολογεί τα αδικαιολόγητα ,σκεφτονται παλι καποιοι....
Με τι θα ήσασταν ικανοποιημενοι;Να κερνανε 50 κουτια πρωτεινης σε καθε μελος φορουμ που θελουν να του φιμώσουν το στόμα;
----
Τα best sellers συμπληρώματα,δέχονται τον περισσότερο πολεμο και λασπολογία,α , καθως και τις περισσότερες προσπαθειες απομίμησης, β.
Όποιος εχει αποδείξεις,μπορεί να παει να τραβήξει την εταιρία να γίνει και πλουσιος,όλα τα αλλα είναι για λαϊκη καταναλωση.
Σκεφτείτε το και προβληματιστείτε γιατι ανακυκλωνουμε τα ίδια :02. Welcome:

----------


## koukoutsaki

Εγω πάντως όταν μου τελειώσει θα την ξανά πάρω ..... Χρησιμοποιω άλλη για μετα προπονητικό πλέον με  λιγότερες θερμίδες ανα σκουπ αλλα η μυο για άλλες στιγμές της μέρας είναι αναντικατάστατη.... προσωπικά πάντα. 
Και στο φιναλε 150 θερμίδες άνα σκουπ σιγα τα αβγα.... Και σε κρατάει για να μη φας γλυκό. 
Ήταν και η πρώτη πρωτεΐνη που αγορασα πέντε μήνες πριν και μάλλον δε μπορώ να την απαρνηθω τελείως. 

Και σε συνταγές του φόρουμ οσες εχω κανει με αυτη απλα τα σπάει ....

----------


## sobral

> Δηλαδή βρε παιδια δεν σας πιανουν πουθενα με τις θεωρίες συνομωσίας...
> Βγαίνει μια ανάλυση για ενα προιον,δεν μπαινει στην διαδικασία η εταιρία να απαντήσει, "α, λερωμενη η φωλια της",σκέφτονται καποιοι..
> Βγαζει ανακοινωση με ανάλυση των προιοντως της,δικαιολογεί τα αδικαιολόγητα ,σκεφτονται παλι καποιοι....
> Με τι θα ήσασταν ικανοποιημενοι;Να κερνανε 50 κουτια πρωτεινης σε καθε μελος φορουμ που θελουν να του φιμώσουν το στόμα;
> ----
> Τα best sellers συμπληρώματα,δέχονται τον περισσότερο πολεμο και λασπολογία,α , καθως και τις περισσότερες προσπαθειες απομίμησης, β.
> *Όποιος εχει αποδείξεις,μπορεί να παει να τραβήξει την εταιρία να γίνει και πλουσιος,όλα τα αλλα είναι για λαϊκη καταναλωση.*
> Σκεφτείτε το και προβληματιστείτε γιατι ανακυκλωνουμε τα ίδια


η νομοθεσία δεν βοηθάει σε αυτό και ποιος θα κάτσει να χώσει τόσα λεφτά που χρειάζονται για να τα βάλει με τον -κάθε- Gaspari? το θέμα είναι ότι με την συγκεκριμένη κάτι γίνεται συνέχεια. Εδώ και τόσα χρόνια η Myofusion ανα καιρούς δέχεται τα πυρά των ελέγχων. :01. Wink:  και πάντα βγαίνει με λιγότερη πρωτείνη. Και βάση label δεν γίνεται να είναι τόσο γευστική κακά τα ψέμματα. Τέλος πάντων εγώ δεν θα πω σε κάποιον να μην την αγοράσει, ο καθένας ό,τι θέλει καταναλώνει.

----------


## Polyneikos

Αν τόσα χρόνια όλα αυτα τα πυρά ειχαν συσσωρευτεί,η Myofusion θα ήταν τελειωμενη.
Αλλα προφανώς καπου δεν δενει το γλυκό και στην Αμερική το σύστημα νομοθεσίας δεν ειναι τοσο περίπλοκο όπως στην Ελλάδα,του στυλ,αντε να βρεις το δίκιο σου.
Απο την άλλη όμως,αν  πας να κατηγορήσεις καποιον και δεν εχεις επαρκή στοιχεία,ευκολα μπορεί να κατσεις ο ίδιος στο σκαμνί  :01. Wink: 
(και φυσικά δεν εννοω να παει ο Πολυνεικος να κανει μηνυση σε μια εταιρία,αλλα μια άλλη μεγαλη εταιρία,οπότε υπάρχουν τα μεσα)

----------


## sobral

> Αν τόσα χρόνια όλα αυτα τα πυρά ειχαν συσσωρευτεί,η Myofusion θα ήταν τελειωμενη.
> Αλλα προφανώς καπου δεν δενει το γλυκό και στην Αμερική το σύστημα νομοθεσίας δεν ειναι τοσο περίπλοκο όπως στην Ελλάδα,του στυλ,αντε να βρεις το δίκιο σου.
> Απο την άλλη όμως,αν  πας να κατηγορήσεις καποιον και δεν εχεις επαρκή στοιχεία,ευκολα μπορεί να κατσεις ο ίδιος στο σκαμνί 
> (και φυσικά δεν εννοω να παει ο Πολυνεικος να κανει μηνυση σε μια εταιρία,αλλα μια άλλη μεγαλη εταιρία,οπότε υπάρχουν τα μεσα)


την τραβάει χρόνια τώρα στα δικαστήρια η Thermolife. Δεν βλέπω να βγαίνει άκρη πάντως, δεν είναι τόσο απλά τα πράγματα στην βιομηχανία των συμπληρωμάτων και του μάρκετινγκ. Είχα ανοίξει κ θέμα με κάποια στοιχεία συγκεντρωμένα. Ακόμη και για το καινούργιο το vasotropin δείτε τι βγάζουν σε label test:  (κρατάω επιφύλαξη γιατί είναι από την Thermolife το τεστ αλλά το ποστάρω).

----------


## panakos

χθες αγορασα την καινουργια μυο
θα ποσταρω για γευση κτλ το βραδυ που θα την πιω!
αλλα η παλια ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ σταματησε να βγαινει!πλεον κυκλοφορυν μονο οτι παρτιδες ειχαν  μεινει απο πιο παλια! :01. Wink:

----------


## liveris

> Δηλαδή βρε παιδια δεν σας πιανουν πουθενα με τις θεωρίες συνομωσίας...
> Βγαίνει μια ανάλυση για ενα προιον,δεν μπαινει στην διαδικασία η εταιρία να απαντήσει, "α, λερωμενη η φωλια της",σκέφτονται καποιοι..
> Βγαζει ανακοινωση με ανάλυση των προιοντως της,δικαιολογεί τα αδικαιολόγητα ,σκεφτονται παλι καποιοι....
> Με τι θα ήσασταν ικανοποιημενοι;Να κερνανε 50 κουτια πρωτεινης σε καθε μελος φορουμ που θελουν να του φιμώσουν το στόμα;
> ----
> Τα best sellers συμπληρώματα,δέχονται τον περισσότερο πολεμο και λασπολογία,α , καθως και τις περισσότερες προσπαθειες απομίμησης, β.
> Όποιος εχει αποδείξεις,μπορεί να παει να τραβήξει την εταιρία να γίνει και πλουσιος,όλα τα αλλα είναι για λαϊκη καταναλωση.
> Σκεφτείτε το και προβληματιστείτε γιατι ανακυκλωνουμε τα ίδια


δηλαδη συγνωμη αλλα τι να πιστεψω την αναλυση της εταιρειας??!ειναι δυνατον η εταιρεια να κανει αναλυση κ να πει α ειχατε δικιο εχω την μιση ποσοτητα απο τι γραφω!!!αυτα δεν γινονται πουθενα..απο την αλλη πρεπει να ειμαστε προσεκτικοι με ολα αυτα που παιρνουμε κ επειδη οι ελεγχοι ειναι μηδαμινοι εως ανυπαρκτοι πρεπει να την ψαχνουμε λιγο!εδω εχω παρατηρησει το αντιθετο!!οποιος ποσταρει μια ερευνα η λεει κατι αρνητικο πεφτουν να τον φανε λες κ θιξανε το αγαπημενο τους προιον που τους κανει τοσο καλο!θα επρεπε να προβληματιζομαστε με αυτες τις ερευνες κ να αναζηταμε τα ποιοτικοτερα προιοντα γιατι στο φιναλε εμεις τα πινουμε

----------


## just chris

milk chocolate απλα βαρετη,με γαλα κατι ψιλα ελεγε αλλα ειχα φουσκωματα κ σπαζωμουν...

----------


## Thns.tnt

Σκεφτομαι να αγορασω την συγκεκριμενη πρωτεινη, αλλα εχω μια απορια... Για μεταπροπονητικα κανει? Θελω να πω, επειδη δεν ειναι καθαρη whey θα δυσκολευει τον οργανισμο στην απορροφηση ? Καποιος που εχει δοκιμασει ας μας πει.. Ευχαριστω :03. Thumb up:

----------


## lila_1

όχι μια χαρά κάνει και για μεταπροπο

----------


## Thns.tnt

Εγινεε! Ευχαριστω :03. Thumb up:

----------


## nikolac

Καλησπερα παιδια.αγορασα την Myofusion σε γευση βανιλιας..απο γευση δεν λεει πολλα!!επειδη δεν εχω δοκιμασει πολλες πρωτεινες θα ηθελα να ρωτησω κατι¨..ειναι πραγματι τοσο λεπτη σκονη?δηλαδη οταν την ριχνω στο σεικερ κανει ενα συννεφο σκονης  :01. Razz:

----------


## nikolac

> Καλησπερα παιδια.αγορασα την Myofusion σε γευση βανιλιας..απο γευση δεν λεει πολλα!!επειδη δεν εχω δοκιμασει πολλες πρωτεινες θα ηθελα να ρωτησω κατι¨..ειναι πραγματι τοσο λεπτη σκονη?δηλαδη οταν την ριχνω στο σεικερ κανει ενα συννεφο σκονης


δεν μπορει να με βοηθησει καποιος?  :01. Unsure:  :01. Unsure:

----------


## Ευρης

> δεν μπορει να με βοηθησει καποιος?


 εγω την ειχασε σοκολατα και δεν παρατηρησα κατι τετοιο, μηπως ειναι στη γευση ετσι?γενικα παντως ειναι πιο "χοντροκομμενη" απο καθαρες οπως Elite, Iso 100,αν κτλβνεις τι εννοω.

----------


## nikolac

> εγω την ειχασε σοκολατα και δεν παρατηρησα κατι τετοιο, μηπως ειναι στη γευση ετσι?γενικα παντως ειναι πιο "χοντροκομμενη" απο καθαρες οπως Elite, Iso 100,αν κτλβνεις τι εννοω.


και την elite της dymatize που ειχα παρει ίδια ακριβώς υφή ειχε

----------


## nikoskaz

> Καλησπερα παιδια.αγορασα την Myofusion σε γευση βανιλιας..απο γευση δεν λεει πολλα!!επειδη δεν εχω δοκιμασει πολλες πρωτεινες θα ηθελα να ρωτησω κατι¨..ειναι πραγματι τοσο λεπτη σκονη?δηλαδη οταν την ριχνω στο σεικερ κανει ενα συννεφο σκονης


Ετσι κανει μην αγχωνεσαι , και σε αλλες γευσεις !  Εχω δοκιμασει τις περισσοτερες και λιγο πολυ ετσι ειναι !!

----------


## nikolac

> Ετσι κανει μην αγχωνεσαι , και σε αλλες γευσεις !  Εχω δοκιμασει τις περισσοτερες και λιγο πολυ ετσι ειναι !!


ενταξει ευχαριστω  :02. Welcome:

----------


## madworld22

> σημερα την αγορασα και πηρα φραουλα...δοκιμασα με νερο...δεν λεει..με γαλα ομως ειναι σαν milkseik^^


Εχει 14g στα 100g υδατανθρακες και αρκετα λιπη. Ειναι για ογκο/αυξηση κιλων; απ οτι φαινεται μαλλον...

----------


## aris99

Πηρα την MyoFusion προχθες σε γευση βανιλιας σοκολατα ηθελα αλλα ειχε τελειωσει τεσπα την διαλυω με νερο κατα την γνωμη μου παντα δεν πινετε με τιποτα εγω προσωπικα δεν μπορω να την πιω και δεν εχω τι να την κανω τωρα τσαμπα την πηρα οσο αναφορα γευσης τωρα αν κανει δουλεια δεν το εχω δει ακομα

----------


## just chris

> Πηρα την MyoFusion προχθες σε γευση βανιλιας σοκολατα ηθελα αλλα ειχε τελειωσει τεσπα την διαλυω με νερο κατα την γνωμη μου παντα δεν πινετε με τιποτα εγω προσωπικα δεν μπορω να την πιω και δεν εχω τι να την κανω τωρα τσαμπα την πηρα οσο αναφορα γευσης τωρα αν κανει δουλεια δεν το εχω δει ακομα


νερομπουρμπουλο ε? το ξερω! λιγες πρωτεινες ειναι καλες σε νερο κ η συγκεκριμενη ειναι χαλια.εχεις δικιο!

----------


## aris99

> νερομπουρμπουλο ε? το ξερω! λιγες πρωτεινες ειναι καλες σε νερο κ η συγκεκριμενη ειναι χαλια.εχεις δικιο!


Αστα να πανε σου λεω δεν πινετε με τπτ ομως σου αφηνει μια γευση λες και ειναι εμετος θα την πεταξω δεν παλευεται με τπτ

----------


## just chris

οχι ρε,τσαμπα τα λεφτα! ή χαρισε τη ή πουλα τη.

----------


## Nosblos

τελικα...ειναι για πριν ειναι για μετα την προπονηση...??
για πριν τον υπνο?
για πρωι??
εχω διαβασει ολες τις εκδοχες....

----------


## Niiick

Ολα αυτα που ειπες ειναι οκ μονο στο afterworkout μου τα χαλαει..

Εχω πιει και γω βανιλια, το αντιθετο απο νερομπουρμουλο πηχτη πολυ χημικη γευση μου βγαζει μια φαρμακιλα πολυ εντονη ενω συνηθως αυτη η γευση ειναι πιο light.Δε θα την ξαναπερνα βανιλια σιγουρα, αν και μαλλον γενικα..Syntha 6 παρομοια πολυ καλη επιλογη :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Nosblos

μετα την προπονα καλυτερα whey+malto....δηλαδη!!!
ευχαριστω.... :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Noobas

απότι κατέληξα σε αναλογία τιμής ποιότητας είναι η καλύτερη επιλογή μου πιστεύω, από δοσολογία τί παιζει ? πόσο καιρό βγάζει ή 2200??

----------


## panakos

καλημερα φιλος!
βγαζει 63 δοσεις η παλια μυοφουσιον hydro :01. Wink:

----------


## dio32

εχει δοκιμασει κανεις γευση σοκολατα φυστικη?καλη ειναι?
λεω να παρω την καινουργια myofusion και να την βαλω με την βρωμη το πρωι και καμια φορα το βραδυ μαζι με γιαουρτι.
αλλα μηπως η γευση ειναι χαλια αν και ειμαι της σοκολατας και δεν ταιραζει πολυ με αυτα που ειπα ποιο πανω.
να παρω μηπως καποια ουδετερη γευση οπως βανιλια η φραουλα.

----------


## fazer

Εχω  ανοιξει τωρα την νεα myofusion σε γευση σοκολατα.φοβερη γευση.βεβαια την πινω με νερο στο σεικερ και δεν την δοκιμασα με γιαουρτι η βρωμη...

----------


## fatals

> Εχω  ανοιξει τωρα την νεα myofusion σε γευση σοκολατα.φοβερη γευση.βεβαια την πινω με νερο στο σεικερ και δεν την δοκιμασα με γιαουρτι η βρωμη...


Oντως ειναι φοβερη η γευση..!!!!

----------


## koukoutsaki

και σε γιαουρτι κ σε βρωμη ειναι φανταστικη ... :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## a-mad

την δοκιμασα και εγω σημερα σε σοκο και ειναι οντως απιστευτη......παντως δεν παρατηρησα φουσκωματα μια χαρα μ εκατσε στο στομαχι.... :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:

----------


## liveris

δεν μπορω να καταλαβω τι το απιστευτο κ φανταστικο βρισκετε σαυτη τη πρωτεινη!

----------


## magdaline

> δεν μπορω να καταλαβω τι το απιστευτο κ φανταστικο βρισκετε σαυτη τη πρωτεινη!


έλαμουντε. κ εγώ τη συχένομαι,ειδικα τη βανίλια.

----------


## Niiick

Η βανιλια ηταν ασχημη, πολυ φαρμακιλα πολυ χημεια, βαρια γευση.

----------


## fatals

Περι ορεξεως...

----------


## amateur666

> Η βανιλια ηταν ασχημη, πολυ φαρμακιλα πολυ χημεια, βαρια γευση.


βανιλια ειναι δυσκολη γευση γενικα..μονο η peak 85 σε βανιλια μ εχει αρεσει μεχρι τωρα..

----------


## Panos92

Αν την συνδυασω με υδατανθρακα απο το φαρμακειο,κρεατινη και καποιο νιτρικο οξειδειο θα μπορεσω να αποκτησω λιγο ποιοτικο ογκο?κανω 5 οσο καθαροτερα γευματα μπορω ημερησιως,με βαση τους υδατανθρακες και την πρωτεινη...μηπως η συγκεκριμενη πρωτεινη δεν αρκει για μετα την προπονηση επειδη ειναι αργης αποροφησης?ειμαι 59κιλα,1.68 υψος...εχω δοκιμασει αρκετες φορμουλες ογκου αλλα ολες με γυριζαν στο μηδεν

----------


## beefmeup

για μετα την προπονηση ειναι καλη.
για αυτο το αποτελεσμα που λες οτι θες,ο συνδιασμος που προτεινεις ειναι οκ για να σου δωσει μια ωθηση παραπανω στις προπονησεις σου,αλλα μεχρι εκει..
οι ιδιες οι προπονησεις κ τα υπολοιπα που θα κανεις,ειναι αυτα που σου κανουν την μεγαλη διαφορα,οχι το συμπληρωμα..

----------


## Socratis100

Μετα απο καιρο την ξαναπηρα ,την probiotic σοκολατα.Ενταξει η γευση ειναι οτι καλυτερο εχω δοκιμασει,δεν υρχει,φοβερη διαλυτοτητα  ,απιστευτη γευση,και αρκετα πηχτη,απλα φοβερη.Και την ειχα κοψει με αυτα που ακουγα για την εταιρεια./

----------


## Panosss

Τελικά τα αποτελέσματα απο το Χημείο του Κράτους που έλεγε κάποιος, πριν απο κάμποσα post, υπάρχουν;
Τα έχουμε δει;

----------


## moumia

Για μετά την προπόνηση αξίζει αυτή τη πρωτείνη να την πάρω ; :01. Unsure: 
γιατί είδα είναι αρκετών πηγών.

----------


## just chris

> δεν μπορω να καταλαβω τι το απιστευτο κ φανταστικο βρισκετε σαυτη τη πρωτεινη!


πες τα ντεεεεε,μαπα τελειως ειναι σε γευση.η intra pro λεει μονο σε σοκολατα που εχω δοκιμασει.

----------


## koukoutsaki

παιδια γουστα ειναι αυτα αλλα αν ειναι αυτη μαπα , κατι warriorlab,scitec, ΟΝ  κ whey shake τι να πουνε ?!  :01. Unsure:

----------


## just chris

η ον ναι ειναι κ αυτη νερουλοπραμα,η μυο σε σοκολατα ναι ειναι κ αυτη νερομπουρμπουλο,για τις υπολοιπες που λες δεν ξερω.δεν εχω δοκιμασει!

----------


## koukoutsaki

οι αλλες που λες οτι δεν εχεις δοκιμασει οχι απλα ειναι νεροπραματα αλλα κ ανοστες
παρολα αυτα η μυο σοκολατα μονο νερουλη που δε μπορω να τη χαρακτηρισω  :01. Unsure:  :01. Unsure:

----------


## just chris

οπως μου τα περιγραφεις ουτε για χωματα γατας δεν κανουν οι συγκεκριμενες!!!!

----------


## koukoutsaki

:01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL: 

εγω παντως θα δοκιμασω κ την καινουρια myofusion elite  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## just chris

κ 'γω θελω να τη δοκιμασω.αν τη δοκιμασεις πρωτη,δωσε κανα review....
επισης θελω να δοκιμασω τη probiotics. δεν την εχω δοκιμασει ακομα.
εχω ακουσει οτι γευστικα κωλολεει ε?!!

----------


## a-mad

εγω εχω δοκιμασει την probiotics σε σοκο....απο γευση ηταν ωραια δεν μπορω να πω,αλλα ηταν υπερβολικα γλυκια για μενα,για μενα η καλυτερη γευστικα πρωτεινη σε σοκο ειναι η muscletech  :01. Wink:  :01. Wink:  :01. Wink:  αν εισαι φαν της σοκολατας επιβαλλεται να την δοκιμασεις  :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:

----------


## reignman007

> παιδια γουστα ειναι αυτα αλλα αν ειναι αυτη μαπα , κατι warriorlab,scitec, ΟΝ  κ *whey shake* τι να πουνε ?!


Σοβαρα?Δεν σου αρεσει η συγκεκριμενη?

----------


## tsoumi7

Παίδες στα xtream την έχει προσφορά φεύγω αύριο το πρωί  :01. Smile:

----------


## koukoutsaki

> Σοβαρα?Δεν σου αρεσει η συγκεκριμενη?



Καθόλου....

----------


## sobral

> Παίδες στα xtream την έχει προσφορά φεύγω αύριο το πρωί


με πρωτείνη ή χωρίς θα την πάρεις; :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## tsoumi7

Τι εννοείς;

----------


## sobral

> Τι εννοείς;


αυτή η παλιά είχε κάτι προβληματάκια με το ποσοστό πρωτείνης.... :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## gretyl666

σκέφτομαι να την πάρω . Να την πίνω μετα από την προπόνηση μαζί με γάλα η με νερο ειναι καλύτερα ;

----------


## GodSlayer

αν εισαι σε bulking phase με γαλα, αν οχι με νερο. αν σκεφτεσαι και το οικονομικο με νερο. παντως υπαρχουν καλυτερα μπλεντς απο αυτο του κυριου γκασπαρι

----------


## GodSlayer

> αυτή η παλιά είχε κάτι προβληματάκια με το ποσοστό πρωτείνης....


+1  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## totis

ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΑ ΕΝΑ ΠΟΤΗΡΙ ΓΑΛΑ ΜΕ ΚΑΚΑΟ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΝΑ ΠΙΩ ΤΗΝ MYOFUSION ΠΕΤΑΜΕΝΑ ΛΕΦΤΑ Ο ΓΑΣΠΑΡΙΣ ΟΛΟ ΑΠΑΤΕΩΝΙΕΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ........ΜΕΧΡΙ ΡΥΖΙ ΣΚΕΦΤΗΚΕ ΝΑ ΒΑΛΕΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΠΡΩΤΕΙΝΗ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΕΧΕΙ ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΟ ΚΕΡΔΟΣ.....ΧΩΡΙΣ ΝΑ ΝΟΙΑΖΕΤΑΙ ΤΟ ΟΤΙ Η ΠΡΩΤΕΙΝΗ ΕΤΣΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΧΑΜΗΛΟΤΕΡΗΣ ΒΙΟΛΟΓΙΚΗΣ ΑΞΙΑΣ..ΟΛΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΚΕΡΔΟΣ........*******Γραφε με μικρα γραμματα Mods Team*******

----------


## just chris

αμα σου λεω εγω δε μας τα λες καλα

----------


## totis

> αμα σου λεω εγω δε μας τα λες καλα


Γιατι σε πειραζει ειπα κατι το οποιο ειναι λαθος δεν νομιζω εδω μεσα μπαινουμε να λεμε την γνωμη μας αλλιως ποιος ο λογος........αν με ρωταγες για την πρωτη myofusion ητανε πολυ καλη αυτη τωρα δεν μπορω να πω τα ιδια οταν σαν δευτερο συστατικο μου εχει το ρυζι για να πιασει τα ποσοστα της πρωτεινης...δηλαδη σου πλασαρει κατι το οποιο ειναι πολυ πιο χαμηλης βιολογικης αξιας......βεβαια για τα παιδακια τα οποια δεν ξερουνε και δεν κοιτανε ποτε τα συστατικα και απλως κρινουνε μια πρωτεινη μονο απο την γευση της ειναι καλη......

----------


## just chris

τα παιδακια?  δεν εννοεις εμενα ετσι?
by the way η συγκεκριμενη πρωτεινη ειναι χαλια γευστικα κ ειναι τιγκα στο προσθετο. στο λεω για να μη νομιζεις
οτι την υποστηριζω κιολας.

----------


## totis

> τα παιδακια?  δεν εννοεις εμενα ετσι?
> by the way η συγκεκριμενη πρωτεινη ειναι χαλια γευστικα κ ειναι τιγκα στο προσθετο. στο λεω για να μη νομιζεις
> οτι την υποστηριζω κιολας.


οχι chris μην εισαι συνεχεια κακοπροαίρετος ......................νομιζω ημαστε απο την ιδια πλευρα.....αγαπαμε την γυμναστικη και μας αρεσει να ψαχνομαστε στην διατροφη μας και να λεμε την γνωμη μας.......

----------


## nevergiveup

Η καλυτερη πρωτεινη που εχω δοκιμασει ποτε μου και απο γευση συγκεκριμενα σοκολατας καθως και απο αποψης διαλυτοτητας. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Numerouno

> Η καλυτερη πρωτεινη που εχω δοκιμασει ποτε μου και απο γευση συγκεκριμενα σοκολατας καθως και απο αποψης διαλυτοτητας.


Αν μιλάς για την πρώτη μυο, σκέτη ζάχαρη είναι. Στα lab test ούτε 30γρ ανά 100 δεν είχε. Μόνο η hydro άξιζε.

Στάλθηκε από το GT-I9000 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk 2

----------


## mazas

Ξεφτιλισμενος ο gaspari γιατι ηταν και ο ιδιος αθλητης ετσι... και θα επρεπε να σεβαστει το ονομα που εφτιαξε στο χωρο.....αλλα λειτουργησε καθαρα σαν επιχειρηματιας που κοιταει το κερδος και εγραψε τους πελατες στα α@#&#ια του.
Θυμαμαι που ενω για χρονια προτιμουσα τα προιοντα της bsn που πουλουσε ενα μαγαζι στη γειτονια μου,ξαφνικα ο ιδιοκτητης αλλαξε ολα τα προιοντα της bsn με αυτα του gaspari και αρχισε το ψεμα και   το θαψιμο για τη bsn οτι και καλα γινανε ελεγχοι και βρεθηκαν απαγορευμενες ουσιες και πως οι ποσοτητες πρωτεινης δεν ειναι αυτες που αναγραφονται στις ετικετες των προιοντων και αλλες τετοιες πιπες....για να πεισει το κοσμακι να αγοραζει προιοντα του gaspari μονο και ολα αυτα γιατι το κερδος του ηταν μεγαλυτερο με το να πουλαει gaspari απο το να πουλαει bsn.
Τι να λεμε τωρα δηλαδη.... αυτη η αγορα των συμπληρωματων εχεις πολλους αλητες και κλεφτες, απο τον βιομηχανο που τα παραγει μεχρι το μαγαζακι στη γωνια που θα τα πουλησει

----------


## Anashario

*(Αφορά την Gaspari MyoFusion Elite Series - Vanilla)*

Δεύτερη μέρα χρήσης σήμερα και είπα να αφήσω ένα μικρό review.

Γεύση: 8/10. Πολύ νόστιμη η βανίλια αλλά αρκετά γλυκιά. Θα μπορούσε να περιέχει λιγότερα σάκχαρα.
Διαλυτότητα: Άριστη, με ελάχιστο χτύπημα στο σέικερ δεν άφησε τίποτα.
Τιμή: Στα 43€ που έδωσα εγώ έχεις 52 δόσεις, αρκετά καλά.
Παρενέργειες, φουσκώματα, αέρια ή οτιδήποτε περίεργο δεν υπάρχουν.
Είναι πολλών πηγών και έχει το καλό ότι με "χορταίνει" σε σχέση με τις απλές whey.
Προσωπικά μπορεί να την ξαναπροτιμήσω άμα τη βρώ σε καλή τιμή, αρκετά τίμια.

----------


## NikosSav

Έχεις πιει άλλη προτείνη ??
Την συγκεκριμένη την είχα πάρει αρχές καλοκαιριού και έκλεινα μάτια,μύτη για να την καταπιώ 

Δεν στο λέω επιθετικά ή για να παρεξηγηθείς απλά έτσι πιστεύω

----------


## Anashario

> Έχεις πιει άλλη προτείνη ??
> Την συγκεκριμένη την είχα πάρει αρχές καλοκαιριού και έκλεινα μάτια,μύτη για να την καταπιώ 
> 
> Δεν στο λέω επιθετικά ή για να παρεξηγηθείς απλά έτσι πιστεύω


Φυσικά, πριν από αυτή έχω πάρει περίπου 12-14 διαφορετικές άλλες, μεταξύ αυτών και η απαίσια Tri-Plex της All-Stars.
Είσαι σίγουρος πως μιλάμε για την ίδια; την καινούργια Elite Series; Το λέω γιατί μερικοί σχολιάζουν την παλιά ακόμα ή και την Probiotic Series εδώ.
Ειλικρινά μου αρέσει, αλλα ξέρεις τώρα, η γεύση είναι γούστο, δέν υπάρχει κάτι απόλυτα αντικειμενικό. Ίσως πάλι να μου αρέσει τόσο επειδή
μόλις μου τελείωσαν τα 4 κιλά άγευστης Prozis Whey που είχα πάρει και είχα πήξει στην άγευστη  :01. Razz:

----------


## NikosSav

Χαχα μπορεί να ήταν το τελευταίο. Έχεις δίκιο πάντως πως ο κάθε άλλος άνθρωπος έχει άλλη γνώμη για την γεύση.
Εγώ πάντως δεν την ξαναπήρα και λόγο γεύσης

----------


## just chris

ειχα παρει τη γευση σοκολατα καποτε,νερο σκετο.
ουτε που την ξανακουμπησα αφου την τελειωσα βεβαια.επισης εχει πολλα 
προσθετα μεσα.ποτε ξανα.

----------


## Geotas

Χάλια πρωτεΐνη  άθλια η εταιρία. Στην Αμερική ειναι στην Μπλακ λιστ και υπάρχουν και καταδικαστικες αποφάσεις εναντίον της. Ο γκασπαρι νοιάστηκε μόνο για το κέρδος του και φυσικά την πάτησε. Τώρα την γκασπαρι την παίρνουν μονο όσοι τους αρέσει το αλεύρι ή έχουν διάθεση να γίνουν πειραματόζωα!

----------

